# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  samohrana majka i banka sperme

## lorena

Pozdrav svima. 
Nova sam ovdje, zbog prevažnog mi pitanja. 
Uskoro ću 37. Sama sam. Dugogodišnja veza se raspala prije dosta vremena. Ne, nisam u paničnoj potrazi za onim Pravim, naprotiv, znam biti sama. Uspješna sam, situirana, ok sam. 
Ali .... želim biti mama. Zbilja želim. Godinama nisam uopće čula niti shvatila da mi onaj sat otkucava, ali sada ga nekako čujem. Nisam spremna jurcati uokolo tražeći oca svome djetetu, nisam više spremna na kompromise kao u dvadesetima i ne želim provesti život (ili dio života) s bilo kime, zato da ne budem solo. 
Ali, želim dijete.
Dugo sam razmišljala. O etici i moralu. O toj odluci kojom svjesno dijete zakidam za pojam oca. 
I shvatila da više nemam nikakvih dvojbi. Želim i mogu. 
Mogu li? 
Od posvajanja sam odustala. Zbog procedure koju prolaze bračni partneri glava me zaboljela. Gdje bih ja bila u svemu tome? 
Ostaje banka sperme. 
Ima li netko ikakvih korisnih informacija? Je li izvediv i realan odlazak u neku privatnu kliniku u inozemstvu?

----------


## lorena

Nitko? 
Da sam u SAD-u ovo ne bi bio problem. Ne znam odakle da krenem ... help....

----------


## anddu

Nažalost lorena nemam nikakvih informacija o bankama sperme ni u Hr ni u inozemstvu, zaguglaj pa pokušaj nešto naći. Sretno!

----------


## lorena

Pokušavam googlati, ali ne nalazim rješenje, osim da odem u SAD. 
Je li moguće da u Europi tako nešto nije moguće?!

Iz Pronatala u Pragu su mi odgovorili da rade samo s parovima.

----------


## Sanja79

Lorena, sto se tice banke sperme, koliko ja znam, najveca evropska banka je u Danskoj- odatle vecina klinika uzima materijal. Ne znam kakvi su njihovi eticki kodeksi i zakoni i da li odobravaju upotrebu sperme u slucajevima kao sto je tvoj. Takodje, raspitaj se u kojim drzavama je to dozvoljeno, jer ce ti trebati i klinika koja ce taj proces obaviti. 
Sretno!

----------


## ina33

Lorena, na žalost u Hrvatskoj nema šanse za to. Proguglaj malo liberalnije zemlje eventualno Španjolska, nadam se da će ti se javiti forumašica pino, ona dosta zna o međunarodnim stvarima, navodno je i u Rusiji dosta liberalno, to možda možeš najlakše preko srpskog foruma nekog skužiti - ima ti forum Kutak za društvance, proguglaj to. Vjerujem da je sasvim izvediv i realan odlazak u kliniku u inozemstvo, samo se na ovom forumu baš o tome ne piše, kreni dalje, eventualno pošalji pp pino, ona zna puno o legislativama vezano za MPO u cijelom svijetu.

Vezano za posvojenje, u Hrvatskoj znam za slučaj žene koja je posvojila, a bila je samohrana, ali radilo se o starijem djetetu koje je imalo neke posebne potrebe i ženi medicinarki, ali stvarno jest jako rijetko.

Sretno!

----------


## leeloo77

možeš provjeriti i u češkim klinikama,meni se čini da je njihov zakon dosta liberalan. a sad ...ovo je više kao šala ali u principu te nitko ne provjerava ,hoću reći i da dođeš sa "mužem" (neki dobar prijatelj) koji je "neplodan" i kažeš da trebaš donora,mislim da bi išlo. možda malo pretjerujem-nadam se da me neće izbaciti s foruma ali i to je opcija.  :Embarassed:

----------


## pino

Ja bi u tvojem slučaju najprije ispitala Češku. Postoje dvije klinike gdje govore hrvatski u Pragu i koje su najčešća odredišta za hrvatske parove koji trebaju donacije, a to su Pronatal Prag (dr. Mardešić) i Prague Fertility Center (dr. Lazarovska - nekad je radila u Pronatalu ali otprije čini mi se godine dana ima svoju kliniku; oba centra imaju sestre koje pričaju hrvatski). Mislim da se zna dogoditi da žena tamo npr. putuje na postupak sama ako ide na doniranje sperme. Nisam 100% sigurna koji im je zakon - mislim da nemaju eksplicitni zakon nego se vode po Europskoj direktivi o tkivima i stanicama koje samo propisuju tehničke stvari i kvalitetu ali ne i tko može na MPO, pa onda svaka klinika odlučuje koja im je politika oko toga. Skupljamo informacije o tim klinikama na http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...d=49&Itemid=84 

Druge zemlje u okruženju - Slovenija nema donacije za strance ionako, Austrija, Italija i Njemačka zakonom zabranjene donacije (osim inseminacije, ali za parove), sve istočnije od nas je sumnjive kvalitete, Madžarska ima jezičnu barijeru, Poljska ne vjerujem da ima jer je previše katolička, Slovačka vjerojatno ima, Grčka sigurno ima ali opet ima jezičnu barijeru. 

Hrvatska otpada u svakom slučaju, iz više razloga: 
1. zakonom zabranjeno - na MPO mogu ići samo neplodni i samo parovi
2. banka sperme je prazna
3. spolne stanice u HR se ne smiju uvoziti ni izvoziti

Znam da toga ima dosta u Belgiji. Belgija ima vrlo permisivno zakonodavstvo i dozvoljeni su mnogi postupci koji u drugim državama nisu. Npr. Belgija je poznata po tome da mnogi lezbijski parovi iz Francuske idu tamo jer u Francuskoj je kao i u Hrvatskoj dozvoljeno samo za bracne ili stabilne vanbracne zajednice. Međutim Belgija je daleko i skupa je. 
Neke zapadne europske zemlje koje dopuštaju MPO samim ženama su: 
Belgija, Cipar, Danska, Finska, Engleska, Grčka, Nizozemska i Španjolska
Cipar posebno ima dosta razvijen reproduktivni turizam jer je relativno blizu Italije gdje je donedavno sve bilo zabranjeno (a donacije jos uvijek i jesu), a na Cipru je sve dozvoljeno, uključujući i surogat majku.  Isto tako i Španjolska ima ogromnu industriju reproduktivnog turizma i to je glavno odredište za engleske (i talijanske) parove koji žele doniranje jajne stanice, koje iako su dozvoljene u Engleskoj, jednostavno ih tamo nema, a ni uspjeh IVF-a nije nešto. 

Mislim da je glavni razlog zašto neka zakonodavstva ne dopuštaju MPO samim ženama to da bi onda lezbijski parovi mogli imati djecu. U Hrvatskoj je 2004. postojao prijedlog zakona koji bi ipak dopustio i samim ženama, ALI za to bi trebale proći komisiju... Tako da ni u tom, kako su ga neki zvali "preliberalnom" nacrtu zakona, nije bilo baš jednostavno. 

Eto to je koliko znam, sretno, i javi se ako nešto saznaš jer mene također zanima.

----------


## ina33

A propos posvajanja, mislim da je posvajanje od strane samohrane majke dozvoljeno u dosta zemalja, znam slučaj prijateljičine prijateljice koja živi u Španjolskoj, a posvojila je dijete iz Kine, ali to je jedno veće društvo i liberalnija zemlja u kojoj se puno toga više tolerira, pa, ako nisi od onih koje imaju živaca za probijanje leda, možda bi to bilo teže. U svakom slučaju, i strane agencije za međunarodna posvajanja su sve aktivnije i kod nas, s obzirom da je kod nas, najčešće zbog pravne tromosti, uistinu teško posvojiti i na 1 dijete dolazi 10 (više ili manje) zainteresiranih parova, dosta ih otpadne kad shvati koliko je to teško.

Eventualno možeš vidjeti kolika je izvedivost i troškovi jedne i druge opcije. Moguće da je IVF jeftiniji od internacionalnog posvajanja, ali IVF, čak i ako nemaš problem, nije 1 na 1, pogotovo u dobi od 37 godina, dakle, moguća je vremenska perspektiva... IVF uspijeva u manje od 50% slučajeva prvi put, tako da je moguće da u vremenskoj perspektivi to ispadne skuplja opcija, a mislim da ove međunarodne agencije "garantiraju" uspijeh tj. stvar završi s posvojenim djetetom. IVF nema garancije, Slovenci računaju da jedan prosječni par, žena oko 35-te, uspije unutar 4 postupka, a godine žene jesu limitirajući faktor, osim ako ne bi išla na donaciju embrija..

Jezične barijere po IVF centrima - vjerojatno tamo gdje je dozvoljena donacija sperme imaju osoblje koje govori eng. jer imaju međunarodnu klijentelu, tako da ako ti govoriš eng., onda to možda i nije takav problem.

Sretno!

----------


## ina33

Ne da mi editirat - Slovenci računaju da 60% prosječnih pacijenata (znači, žena ne u nekim visokim godinama, muškarac ne s teškim problemom) uspije unutar 4 postupka.

----------


## lorena

Puno vam hvala svima na odgovorima.

Češka - iz Pronatala su mi odgovorili da rade samo i isključivo s parovima. Jedino da pokušam unekoj drugoj klinici, vjerujem da je jeftinije nego u skandinavskim zemljama.

Jezik nije problem, svi komuniciraju na engleskom, snalazim se.

Poslala sam upit jednoj klinici u Finskoj, na site-u im piše da rade i sa sigle ženama. 
I našla sam tu dansku banku sperme, mislim da imaju i svoju kliniku, također poslala upit, čekam odgovor. 

Nisam znala da su Španjolska, Cipar, Belgija, Grčka isto tako liberalne. 

U SAD-u je to sve turbo jednostavno, ali nadam se da neću morati potegnuti preko bare.

Istražujem dalje, kopam, vidjet ću. 

Da, sve su te zemlje dosta daleko, i skupo je i komplicirano, ali .... šta da vam kažem.

Cure i žene, hvala na pomoći.
Javit ću kako se situacija razvija.
i dalje su sve informacije dobrodošle...

----------


## vikki

Lorena, svakako javi. Sigurna sam da ćeš uspjeti naći kliniku u EU (valjda i više njih) i da nećeš morati preko bare. Budući da ti financije nisu problem, već ti je lakše, preostaje dobro planiranje i priprema.

----------


## ina33

Sretno! 

Dok čekaš odgovore iz EU, možeš kod nas pokušati napraviti (ako već nisi ili ako već nemaš neku dg), "snimku tvoga reproduktivnog stanja".

To bi ti, po meni, bilo:

- FSH, AMH (ovaj drugi se vadi samo u Vinogradskoj, oko 250 kn, kaže ti optirilike kakva je "plodnost", bit će ti bitno u razmatranju opcija i vrsta stimulacije). 
- E2 od 2-5dc
- prolaktin isto 2-5 dc
- TSH (hormon štitnjače)
- cervikalne briseve 

Da ne moraš puno socijalcima obrazlagati, možda ti je nešto od toga (hormon štitnjače, mislim da se naručuje), najjednostavnije napraviti privatno...

----------


## ina33

Pomoći će ti da odeš kod nekog ko se bavi potpomognutom, a nema "predrasuda" i neće te osuđivati. Ako želiš, pošalji pp pa ti pošaljem preporuku, mislim da dobro poznajem "scenu" i ko kako diše...

----------


## ina33

Odnosno, bitno će ti bit "ošacat stanje tvojih jajnika", broj antralnih folikula itd., a mislim da nećeš to sve moći raditi off-site na nekoj klinici vani.

----------


## pino

lorena, ovdje ti je popis klinika gdje idu talijani: http://www.cercounbimbo.net/index.php?pid=87  - za svaku zemlju imaju opis zakonodavstva i linkove na klinike
npr. ak te zanima cipar, http://www.cercounbimbo.net/index.php?pid=196  imaju link na http://www.pedieosivf.com.cy/en/cryobank/sperm-bank

----------


## ana.m

Nemam pojma o ovoj temi i želim ti sreću i da ostvariš ono što želiš.
Ja bih se samo malo "našalila" mada nije ni to tako loše...
Sigruno znaš onu pjesmu od grupe Heart "All I Wanna Do Is Make Love To You"...
A da probaš tako? Stiže ljeto, jest da galebovi nisu što su nekad bili, ali... :Grin: 

U svakom slučaju, želim ti što prije jednog malog bebonju!  :Kiss:

----------


## laumi

Đizs, *ana*, sorry al ovo mi je  :Rolling Eyes: 

*Lorena,* javljaj razvoj situacije i nadam se da ćeš uspjeti!

----------


## angel 1

Pozdrav Lorena.. prije otprilike godinu dana sam gledala neki dokumentarac kako se u Americi (naravno) može preko neta naručiti sperma iz neke banke i to ti poštom dođe s nekom štrcaljkom i onda je muž svojoj ženi to uštrcavao.. tako je žena rodila troje djece kroz par godina.. E sad ima li toga u Europi..?? I da li bi tebi obzirom na tvoje godine (ne znaš kakvo ti je reproduktivno stanje) to uopće igralo ulogu..?? Ali to mi se činilo baš zgodno..lijepo doma..u krevetu..štrc i gotovo!!  :Smile:  Sumnjam da ćeš pronaći ovakvu opciju, ali sretno u svakom slučaju ...

----------


## lorena

> Lorena, svakako javi. Sigurna sam da ćeš uspjeti naći kliniku u EU (valjda i više njih) i da nećeš morati preko bare. Budući da ti financije nisu problem, već ti je lakše, preostaje dobro planiranje i priprema.



Našla sam. Dviije. 
Jedna je u Finskoj, druga u Danskoj. 

Obje klinike imaju svoju banku sperme, procedura i nije tako komplicirana.
Poslali su mi formulare da ih ispunim (osnovne podatke, povijest bolesti, blabla), ali klinika u Finskoj traži i psihološku analizu, obavezan je razgovor s njihovim psihologom. No, čini mi se da je to samo pro forma.

U Danskoj su još liberalniji, nema nikakve psihologije, ne zanimaju ih razlozi, ništa. 

Dakle, prvi pregled je kod njih u klinici, dogovor, odabir sperme i onda u pravom trenutku insemination. Cijeli postupak košta oko 800 dolara. 

Sad ispitujem pojedinosti, nisam još odlučila koja od te dvije.

----------


## lorena

Ovo mi je zbilja velika pomoć! Hvala ti.

U cijeloj sam ovoj priči bila zbilja naivna. 
Meni uopće nije palo na pamet da možda neće sve biti u redu sa mnom, mislim zdravstveno. Nisam o tome razmišljala. Kao, ja sam ok, imam redovite menstruacije, to je to. Baš sam glupa. 

Svakako ću to napraviti.
Mislim, ne želim odletjeti na drugi kraj Europe, pa da mi oni kažu - čujte, vama treba, ne znam, hormonalna terapija barem 6 mjeseci.

Za pretrage koje spominješ nijsam nikad ni čula, nisam se time nikad bavila. Ali, snaći ću se.
Hvala još jednom. 

Sad idem poslat mail tim klinikama da vidim bi li oni priznali te nalaze kad bih im, prije odlaska tamo, sve lijepo poslala poštom. Uh!

----------


## lorena

> Pomoći će ti da odeš kod nekog ko se bavi potpomognutom, a nema "predrasuda" i neće te osuđivati. Ako želiš, pošalji pp pa ti pošaljem preporuku, mislim da dobro poznajem "scenu" i ko kako diše...


To bi mi dobro došlo, molim te reci kod koga da odem.
Hoće li mi taj netko obaviti sve one pretrage koje spominješ, ili to moram po bolnicama?

I nemam pojma kako da ti pošaljem pp. Ako ti pošalješ meni nisam sigurna da ću je znati pronaći. Hoće li to biti u "tvoje obsaviejsti" ili gdje?

----------


## lorena

> lorena, ovdje ti je popis klinika gdje idu talijani: http://www.cercounbimbo.net/index.php?pid=87  - za svaku zemlju imaju opis zakonodavstva i linkove na klinike
> npr. ak te zanima cipar, http://www.cercounbimbo.net/index.php?pid=196  imaju link na http://www.pedieosivf.com.cy/en/cryobank/sperm-bank



Hvala.
idem sad i na cipar poslati upit, pa ću imati tri klinike i onda odlučiti.
iako, čini mi se da u Danska i Finska prihvatljivije, jer svi, ama baš svi, govore engleski. Nisam sigurna da je i na Cipru tako. Vidjet ću.

----------


## lorena

> Pozdrav Lorena.. prije otprilike godinu dana sam gledala neki dokumentarac kako se u Americi (naravno) može preko neta naručiti sperma iz neke banke i to ti poštom dođe s nekom štrcaljkom i onda je muž svojoj ženi to uštrcavao.. tako je žena rodila troje djece kroz par godina.. E sad ima li toga u Europi..?? I da li bi tebi obzirom na tvoje godine (ne znaš kakvo ti je reproduktivno stanje) to uopće igralo ulogu..?? Ali to mi se činilo baš zgodno..lijepo doma..u krevetu..štrc i gotovo!!  Sumnjam da ćeš pronaći ovakvu opciju, ali sretno u svakom slučaju ...



Štrcaljka je moguća, ali klinika koju sam pronašla u Danskoj ne šalje štrcaljku prije nego što oni obave pregled i razgovor u svojoj klinici.
Ako prvi put postupak obaviš kod njih u klinici, onda ti oni tamo pokažu kako se to radi, pa ako prvi put ne uspije, idući put naručuješ i štrcaš sama kod kuće. 

I ja sam se iznenadila. 

Svoje reproduktivno stanje moram pregledati, svakako.
To mi je promaklo. 
Dobro da sam došla ovamo.

Zbilja ste mi puno pomogle, divne ste.

----------


## BHany

> I nemam pojma kako da ti pošaljem pp. Ako ti pošalješ meni nisam sigurna da ću je znati pronaći. Hoće li to biti u "tvoje obsaviejsti" ili gdje?


lorena, za sada nemaš opciju slanja i primanja pp-ova. ta će ti opcija biti odobrena čim dostigneš određeni broj postova (vrlo skoro) ukoliko pod postavke, 'uredi opcije' odabereš 'privatne poruke uključene' i 'od svih članova foruma'
pp možeš poslati na način da klikneš na nick osobe kojoj ga želiš poslati i odabereš opciju 'privatna poruka'
kad budeš primila poruku ona će se nalaziti u 'tvoje obavijesti', inboxu...ili će ti se pojaviti posebna obavijest i moći ćeš odmah pročitati poruku...ovisno o tome koju opciju imaš uključenu...

sretno u tvojoj potrazi i uskoro ostvareno majčinstvo želim   :Smile:

----------


## lorena

> lorena, za sada nemaš opciju slanja i primanja pp-ova. ta će ti opcija biti odobrena čim dostigneš određeni broj postova (vrlo skoro) ukoliko pod postavke, 'uredi opcije' odabereš 'privatne poruke uključene' i 'od svih članova foruma'
> pp možeš poslati na način da klikneš na nick osobe kojoj ga želiš poslati i odabereš opciju 'privatna poruka'
> kad budeš primila poruku ona će se nalaziti u 'tvoje obavijesti', inboxu...ili će ti se pojaviti posebna obavijest i moći ćeš odmah pročitati poruku...ovisno o tome koju opciju imaš uključenu...
> 
> sretno u tvojoj potrazi i uskoro ostvareno majčinstvo želim


Ok, tnx.
Dakle, ina33, čim budem mogla poslat ću ti pp, da mi pošalješ klinike na kojima bi bilo dobro napraviti pretrage koje predlažeš, odnosno snimiti svoje reproduktivno zdravlje.

----------


## lorena

Ali, nekako si mislim, imam vrlo pristojnu doktoricu ginekologa, idem redovito jednom godišnje na pregled (ultrazvuk+papa, uvijek sve ok).
Možda bi bilo ok da nju pitam, kao, planiram ostati u drugom stanju, što ona može odraditi sama, kamo bi me uputila, čisto da vidim je li, s obzirom na godine, sve ok?
Mislim, šta nju briga jel imam ja muža, dečka ili idem u banku sperme? 
Valjda me to ne bi niti pitala? Ili?

Pa neka mi da uputnicu i neka mi savjetuje. 


Nema ona šta provjeravati jel se ja seksam ili planiram odletjeti po bebu. Zar ne?

----------


## lorena

Otkako sam doznala da je put po bebu izvediv, moguć, realan, ne tako kompliciran, sva sam se uzbudila. 

Dopisujem se s ljubaznim osobljem, ispitujem ih, ispunjavam uptinike, pišem pisma i sva nekako treperim. Više to nije tamo neki plan, ideja, san, želja. Realno mi je. Opipiljivo. Moram godišnji uredit prema ovulaciji i odlasku u klniku. 

Sad sam išla mjeriti u stanu sobu koja mi je višak, i razmišljam kako preurediti u dječju sobu.
Znači da sam luda, ha?

----------


## lorena

Štancam postove.
Želim popis klinika na pp. 

Ukoliko se moja doktorica pokaže neupotrebljiva, ziblja će mi trebati. 

Jel glupo krenuti od svoje doktorice?

----------


## tlatincica

Nažalost, nemam info koje ti mogu pomoći, ali želim ti svu sreću  :Kiss:

----------


## angel 1

> Štancam postove.
> Želim popis klinika na pp. 
> 
> Ukoliko se moja doktorica pokaže neupotrebljiva, ziblja će mi trebati. 
> 
> Jel glupo krenuti od svoje doktorice?


Ne da nije glupo već ćeš i morati krenuti od nje jer ti ta ginekologica i piše uputnicu za MPO doktora i sve te druge pretrage koje ćeš obavljati osim ako misliš sve ići privatno (mogla bi ti ispasti jako skupa opcija), a po meni ako imaš zdravstveno(koje sigurno plačaš godinama) treba iskoristiti bar to što možeš, a ima jako dobrih MPO dr koji rade u bolnicama pa zašto na probati... a ako ne budeš zadovoljna uvijek možeš otići privatniku... A što se tiče tvoje ginekologice..sama procjeni da li ćeš joj reći potpunu istinu (po meni ona ne bi trbala imati nikakve predrasude već ti maximalno pomoći..ali..u našoj zemlji sve je moguće...) ili joj jednostavno reci da ti partner ima loš spermiogram, da trebate na MPO i traži potrebne uputnice..
SRETNO i javi se kako napreduje.. držim fige da sve prođe ok !!  :Yes:

----------


## pino

Btw, ja bih ti i preporučila da razmisliš da li ići prvo na inseminacije ili odmah na IVF. Pogotovo ako putuješ na liječenje, dakle postoje dodatni troškovi. Uspjeh inseminacije je ipak samo 11% prosječno u Europi, a IVF-a, ovisi o situaciji, ali recimo oko 30% (može varirat od 5% do 50%, ovisno o godinama, dijagnozi, broju jajnih stanica itd.). pogledaj malo na temi o češkoj - tamo ima mnogo parova koji idu na  donaciju sjemena, ali uglavnom ipak idu na IVF, a ne inseminaciju. 

Sorry zbog spuštanja na zemlju - čitam ovo o dječjoj sobi - uspjeh tih postupaka je daleko od zagarantiranog... Tog čovjek mora biti svjestan. Ipak, želim ti puno sreće pa da uspije otprve.

----------


## pino

ah da, i ako želiš dublje informacije o domaćim i stranim MPO klinikama i općenito MPO - http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info

----------


## lorena

> Btw, ja bih ti i preporučila da razmisliš da li ići prvo na inseminacije ili odmah na IVF. Pogotovo ako putuješ na liječenje, dakle postoje dodatni troškovi. Uspjeh inseminacije je ipak samo 11% prosječno u Europi, a IVF-a, ovisi o situaciji, ali recimo oko 30% (može varirat od 5% do 50%, ovisno o godinama, dijagnozi, broju jajnih stanica itd.). pogledaj malo na temi o češkoj - tamo ima mnogo parova koji idu na  donaciju sjemena, ali uglavnom ipak idu na IVF, a ne inseminaciju. 
> 
> Sorry zbog spuštanja na zemlju - čitam ovo o dječjoj sobi - uspjeh tih postupaka je daleko od zagarantiranog... Tog čovjek mora biti svjestan. Ipak, želim ti puno sreće pa da uspije otprve.


Da, dobro je o tome razmisliti. 
I spustiti se malo na zemlju.
Meni se to sad čini sve jako jednostavno. Pod pretpostavkom da sam zdrava, naprosto ne vidim zašto ne bi uspjelo. Mislim, valjda znaju kad točno treba uštrcati. I lijepo ostanem u drugom stanju, kako bi drugačije moglo biti. 

Nije to baš tako kao što se čini , znam.
Da, imam 37.
Da, statistika je neumoljiva. 
Da, često ne uspije, ili veoma rijetko iz prve.

Ali, sad ću se bavit tehničkim stvarima, planiranjem puta, pregledom ...
I nastojat se ne vinut previše u oblake, da poslije neupsjeh ne bi previše bolio.

----------


## lorena

> ah da, i ako želiš dublje informacije o domaćim i stranim MPO klinikama i općenito MPO - http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info



Jako koristan link, hvala ti.
Potpuno sam nova u toj tematici, moram još jako puno naučiti. 

Idem odmah.

----------


## lorena

Hmmm ... moji se psotovi sad ODMAH vide, ali još uvijek ne mogu slati pp.

----------


## Sela

> Otkako sam doznala da je put po bebu izvediv, moguć, realan, ne tako kompliciran, sva sam se uzbudila. 
> 
> Dopisujem se s ljubaznim osobljem, ispitujem ih, ispunjavam uptinike, pišem pisma i sva nekako treperim. Više to nije tamo neki plan, ideja, san, želja. Realno mi je. Opipiljivo. Moram godišnji uredit prema ovulaciji i odlasku u klniku. 
> 
> Sad sam išla mjeriti u stanu sobu koja mi je višak, i razmišljam kako preurediti u dječju sobu.
> Znači da sam luda, ha?


Draga *Lorena* uoce ne znaci da si luda,ponajmanje.Samo si zena kojoj su se otvorile mogucnosti i nade u drukciju buducnost.Negdje sam procitala da koju god misao ili sliku stvoris u glavi,ona ce imati tendenciju pojaviti se u tvojoj bliskoj stvarnosti...Pa ako toliko vjerujes u svoju bebu da ona negdje postoji(za sad u tvojoj glavi),sukladno tome ona ima potencijala da postane stvarna.Ta soba koju mjeris i pripremas za nju dio je tvoje ideje o bebi i to je apsolutno u redu.Jer ako nije,onda sam i ja luda.Doduse,ja imam partnera ali to ne mijenja na stvari.
Radim u jednoj velikoj firmi gdje se stvarno nadje svakakvih zivotnih primjera pa tako,poznajem zenu(tada blizu 40te) koja je isto kao ti zeljela postati majka,ali se nije htjela udavati i nije htjela obvezu prema muskarcu.Doduse imala je prilika za vezu i brak,medjutim  soliranje je bio njen izbor.Nije se sramila svoje zelje i otvoreno je govorila o njoj.Medjutim ,nije isla tako daleko kao sto si ti spremna ici.Ona je oca svog djeteta nasla u osobnim kontaktima.Danas je majka krasne vec velike djevojcice,uziva u svojoj ulozi majke i odgajateljice i presretna je zena!
Hocu reci,na ovaj ili onaj nacin osnovno je pravo zene da bude majka.S partnerom ili bez.
Uzivaj u svojim imaginacijama,radi na svojoj zelji i zelim ti da uspijes u naumu!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bok Lorena

Htjela sam ti reći bravo za taj korak na koji si se odlučila i također bih ti savjetovala da probaš varijantu koja je ipak izglednija tj. IVF jer inseminacija čak i kad par nema nekih većih problema ne uspjeva tako često pa većina ipak završi na IVF-u.
Sretno i javi za što si odlučila

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mogla bi staviti linkove od klinika koje si našla, imam jednu prijateljicu koju bi moglo zanimati isto

----------


## lorena

> Mogla bi staviti linkove od klinika koje si našla, imam jednu prijateljicu koju bi moglo zanimati isto



Evo:

http://www.avaclinic.com/index.php?27  (Finska)

http://www.vitanova.dk/int_Insemination.htm  (Danska)

----------


## lorena

> Draga *Lorena* uoce ne znaci da si luda,ponajmanje.Samo si zena kojoj su se otvorile mogucnosti i nade u drukciju buducnost.Negdje sam procitala da koju god misao ili sliku stvoris u glavi,ona ce imati tendenciju pojaviti se u tvojoj bliskoj stvarnosti...Pa ako toliko vjerujes u svoju bebu da ona negdje postoji(za sad u tvojoj glavi),sukladno tome ona ima potencijala da postane stvarna.Ta soba koju mjeris i pripremas za nju dio je tvoje ideje o bebi i to je apsolutno u redu.Jer ako nije,onda sam i ja luda.Doduse,ja imam partnera ali to ne mijenja na stvari.
> Radim u jednoj velikoj firmi gdje se stvarno nadje svakakvih zivotnih primjera pa tako,poznajem zenu(tada blizu 40te) koja je isto kao ti zeljela postati majka,ali se nije htjela udavati i nije htjela obvezu prema muskarcu.Doduse imala je prilika za vezu i brak,medjutim  soliranje je bio njen izbor.Nije se sramila svoje zelje i otvoreno je govorila o njoj.Medjutim ,nije isla tako daleko kao sto si ti spremna ici.Ona je oca svog djeteta nasla u osobnim kontaktima.Danas je majka krasne vec velike djevojcice,uziva u svojoj ulozi majke i odgajateljice i presretna je zena!
> Hocu reci,na ovaj ili onaj nacin osnovno je pravo zene da bude majka.S partnerom ili bez.
> Uzivaj u svojim imaginacijama,radi na svojoj zelji i zelim ti da uspijes u naumu!!


Uh, hvala.
ovo je baš ohrabrujuće.

----------


## lorena

> Bok Lorena
> 
> Htjela sam ti reći bravo za taj korak na koji si se odlučila i također bih ti savjetovala da probaš varijantu koja je ipak izglednija tj. IVF jer inseminacija čak i kad par nema nekih većih problema ne uspjeva tako često pa većina ipak završi na IVF-u.
> Sretno i javi za što si odlučila


Pa ne znam...

prvo ću napraviti pretrage tu, a onda vidjeti. 

Možda da ipak jednom probam inseminaciju, mislim, to je, čini se, baš jednostavan postupak.
Pa onda da krenem dalje, ako ne uspije.

----------


## mare41

lorena, poslala sam ti pp, sad možeš primati, vidjet ćeš pri vrhu pod tvoje obavijesti-1 nepročitana poruka.

----------


## lorena

> lorena, poslala sam ti pp, sad možeš primati, vidjet ćeš pri vrhu pod tvoje obavijesti-1 nepročitana poruka.



Već sam ti odgovorila. Tnx.

----------


## Ninči

Prvo da ti poželim sreću od srca!!! Ja da nisam našla svog pravog, sigurno ga ne bih tražila samo iz razloga da imam djecu! Ali pitam se i da li bih bila tako hrabra da idem sama u majčinske vode. Eto, ja se divim svim hrabrim ženama!!!  :Smile: 



> Štrcaljka je moguća, ali klinika koju sam pronašla u Danskoj ne šalje štrcaljku prije nego što oni obave pregled i razgovor u svojoj klinici.


Nažalost, čisto sumnjam da je štrcaljka moguća! Jer znam da u Hrvatsku nikako nije moguće uvesti pseće sjeme, pa čisto sumnjam da je dopušteno uvesti ljudsko :/ Pogotovo jer imamo tako divne zakone kakve već imamo!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lorena

> Nažalost, čisto sumnjam da je štrcaljka moguća! Jer znam da u Hrvatsku nikako nije moguće uvesti pseće sjeme, pa čisto sumnjam da je dopušteno uvesti ljudsko :/ Pogotovo jer imamo tako divne zakone kakve već imamo!



Rekli su mi u toj klinici u Danskoj da će mi dati aplikator i obasniti mi kako se to radi,  pa ako postupak ne uspije od prve, kasnije mogu naručiti i raditi doma sama. 
Misliš da bi pošiljku gledali na carini i jednostavno bacili? 
Vidiš, na to nisam mislila. Ako je uvoz sperme zabranjen, onda mi ovi iz klinike uz najbolju volju ne mogu poslati. 

E, hebem ti državu!

----------


## Zara1

i ja ti želim puno sreće!

ali ovo ti na carini sigurno ne bi prošlo  :Undecided: 
ne bi bacili nego vratili pošiljku

----------


## lorena

Cure, sad imam jedno jako glupo pitanje.
Dakle, što se događa u Hrvatskoj u slučaju kad je partner potpuno neplodan?
Mislim, naručuju li u tom slučaju naše klinike spermu iz neke inozemne banke sperme, budući da svoju banku nemamo? Ili što?

Zbilja ne kužim. 

Možda nije neizvedivo pronaći neku privatnu kliniku u okruženju, Slovenij, BiH, Srbiji, nekoga tko bi pristao na izmišljenog neplodnog partnera. Ono, "ljudi smo, dogovorit ćemo se".
Jer, ako ipak sperma stiže iz inozemstva u slučajevima muške neplodnosti, onda to možda nije nemoguće.

Sad kad znam kakv je postptak uspješnosti, jasno mi je da ne mogu jednom mjesečno letjeti u Dansku ili Finsku i tako godinu dana. 

Jel pričam gluposti?

----------


## lorena

> i ja ti želim puno sreće!
> 
> ali ovo ti na carini sigurno ne bi prošlo 
> ne bi bacili nego vratili pošiljku



A možda bi mi Danci to spretno zakamuflirali? 
Kao vrhnje za kuhanje?

šalim se, znam da je to malo ozbiljnija procedura. 

Ma, vrtim film u glavi, kombiniram. 

Nije nemoguće, znam da nije. Riješit ću nešto, nekako.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Do sada nije bilo ja mislim takvih slučajeva da se uvozila sperma za oplodnju izvana(jer zakon nije ni dozvoljavao), znam da je bilo obrnutih slučajeva tj. konkretno znam za jedan par koji je  izvozio zamrznutu spermu za Sloveniju( njihovu spermu za njih) i nije to baš jednostavno treba proći carinu i tražiti odobrenja od obje klinike jer i ovi koji primaju moraju navesti od kud su dobili to sjeme, ali ne znam sve detalje.
A u donorskim slučajevima do sad su parovi išli van u Prag najčešće i tamo bi obavili IVF i vratili se nazad u HR.

----------


## Sela

Iako ti zelim puno uspjeha u donaciji sperme u inozemstvu,htjela bih te uputiti na nesto sto mozda ne znas,ne pada ti na pamet ili ce tiu prvi mah izazvati negodovanje,zgrazanje il otpor.Cesto surfajuci naletila sam na neke  stranice odredjenih marginalnih skupina i uocila da mnogo gayeva zapravo zele  postati ocevi i da bi rado ostvarili taj odnos,ali naravno nisu cesto u mogucnosti .Takodjer sam naletila na clanak ili blog neke lezbijke koja je za inseminaciju koristila spermu svog prijatelja gaya i kupljenu spricu u apoteci..Eto,rekla sam to!!!!
Sad ce cistunke odmah skociti na mene,ali mnogi gayevi su pristojni,izrazito inteligentni ljudi odlicnih karakternih osobina i kao takvi pogodni za ocinstvo poput svih tzv.straight.Preporucam ti da razmislis dobro te da otvoris par gay foruma i mozda upoznas potencijalnog donora.Da sam na tvom mjestu ni to mi ne bi bila tako strana ideja.Sve sto dalje proizlazi iz takve konekcije trebalo bi unaprijed dogovoriti na zadovoljavajuci nacin za obje strane...
Naravno,lakse je reci nego napraviti.
U svakom slucaju ti zelim da uspijes.Ukoliko ces trebati pomoc oko aviokarata za Coppenhagen(ako se odlucis za putovanje u Dansku)tu ti mogu pomoci.POZZ

----------


## lorena

> Do sada nije bilo ja mislim takvih slučajeva da se uvozila sperma za oplodnju izvana(jer zakon nije ni dozvoljavao), znam da je bilo obrnutih slučajeva tj. konkretno znam za jedan par koji je  izvozio zamrznutu spermu za Sloveniju( njihovu spermu za njih) i nije to baš jednostavno treba proći carinu i tražiti odobrenja od obje klinike jer i ovi koji primaju moraju navesti od kud su dobili to sjeme, ali ne znam sve detalje.
> A u donorskim slučajevima do sad su parovi išli van u Prag najčešće i tamo bi obavili IVF i vratili se nazad u HR.



kad srce kaže dijete....

ma zbilja, gdje mi to živimo?!!!
Ljuta sam sad. 
Znači, ako ti je suprug neplodan, možete jedino putovati. Ja sam nekako mislila da postoji mogućnost donatorske sperme i kod nas, barem za parove.
Sve me sram kako sam neinformirana (bila).

----------


## pak

lorena kao prvo zelim ti puno srece i da ti uspije iz prve.
Sto se carine tice ne vjerujem da bi to islo bas lagano kao prvo jer takva posiljka zahtjeva poseban nacin prijenosa, ali zato mozes se raspitati dali bi ti poslali u neku nama susjednu zemlju clanicu EU  na tvoje ime tipa u postu i ti samo ides i preuzmes. Stvar je u tome sto ne vrijede ista pravila kada mi uvozimo nesto ili se radi o EU. Znam da tako ljudi rade tu kod nas za druge stvari pa mozda vriejdi pokusati pitati. U svakom slucaju sretno!

----------


## lorena

[QUOTE=Sela;1636010]Iako ti zelim puno uspjeha u donaciji sperme u inozemstvu,htjela bih te uputiti na nesto sto mozda ne znas,ne pada ti na pamet ili ce tiu prvi mah izazvati negodovanje,zgrazanje il otpor.Cesto surfajuci naletila sam na neke  stranice odredjenih marginalnih skupina i uocila da mnogo gayeva zapravo zele  postati ocevi i da bi rado ostvarili taj odnos,ali naravno nisu cesto u mogucnosti .Takodjer sam naletila na clanak ili blog neke lezbijke koja je za inseminaciju koristila spermu svog prijatelja gaya i kupljenu spricu u apoteci..Eto,rekla sam to!!!!
Sad ce cistunke odmah skociti na mene,ali mnogi gayevi su pristojni,izrazito inteligentni ljudi odlicnih karakternih osobina i kao takvi pogodni za ocinstvo poput svih tzv.straight.Preporucam ti da razmislis dobro te da otvoris par gay foruma i mozda upoznas potencijalnog donora.Da sam na tvom mjestu ni to mi ne bi bila tako strana ideja.Sve sto dalje proizlazi iz takve konekcije trebalo bi unaprijed dogovoriti na zadovoljavajuci nacin za obje strane...
Naravno,lakse je reci nego napraviti.
U svakom slucaju ti zelim da uspijes.Ukoliko ces trebati pomoc oko aviokarata za Coppenhagen(ako se odlucis za putovanje u Dansku)tu ti mogu pomoci.POZZ[/QUOTE

Joooj, to mi se tek čini komplicirano. 
Nisam tome sklona, zbilja.
Ne zato što imam predrasude prema gay populaciji , nego zato što ne želim imati dijete s nekim s kim nisam u sretnoj vezi. 
A budući da nisam ostvarila sretnu, zadovoljavajuću vezu, onda bih dijete imala sama. 
Ne mogu ni zamisliti kako bih se s nekim nepoznatim dogovorila o budućim odnosima. on bi viđao dijete ili što? taj netko nepoznati? Ili bi mi sjeo na vrat pa problemi? Ili kao ne bi tražio ništa, ali bi me to na kraju skupo koštalo.

Oprezna sam i nepovjerljiva, osobito kad je o tome riječ.

Ne, nikako, ne bih mogla. 
Banka sperme mi je najprihvatljivije rješenje.

A ova priča o šprici je moguća, ali ako je postotak uspješnosti u klinikama 10 do 15 posto, onda je ta žena zbilja imala sreće. Nemam pojma. 

A što se tiče karata, hvala na ponudi.
Otkako sam skužila da imamo direktan let za kopenhagen, i to više puta na dan, sve mi se čini lakše.

----------


## Zara1

> A možda bi mi Danci to spretno zakamuflirali? 
> Kao vrhnje za kuhanje?
> 
> šalim se, znam da je to malo ozbiljnija procedura. 
> 
> Ma, vrtim film u glavi, kombiniram. 
> 
> Nije nemoguće, znam da nije. Riješit ću nešto, nekako.


stvarno mislim da tu opciju možeš prekrižiti
bilo bi neozbiljno od klinike da ti šalje takav paket bez da ti imaš sve potrebne dozvole za uvoz, a oni za izvoz
a i ne može se slati samo tako jer sigurno ima neke posebne uvjete u kojima se mora skladištiti tj. ne mogu je staviti u kovertu i poslati prvim vlakom

btw. i za vrhnje za kuhanje ti treba dozvola

----------


## lorena

> stvarno mislim da tu opciju možeš prekrižiti
> bilo bi neozbiljno od klinike da ti šalje takav paket bez da ti imaš sve potrebne dozvole za uvoz, a oni za izvoz
> a i ne može se slati samo tako jer sigurno ima neke posebne uvjete u kojima se mora skladištiti tj. ne mogu je staviti u kovertu i poslati prvim vlakom
> 
> btw. i za vrhnje za kuhanje ti treba dozvola



Ma, skužila sam to.
Nema načina nego otići u kliniku vani (Danska, za sad). I odlaziti dok ne uspije. Ili dok ne bankrotiram.

----------


## ina33

Lorena, parovi kojima treba donacija bilo sperme, bilo js idu vani tj. liječe se vani.  Jedna je od cura pokušala ostvariti povrat poreza ili makar da joj plate lijekove za stimulaciju (to se penje od 4.000 kn za mlađe žene koje dobro reagiraju pa im treba manje ampula do 8.000 kn za starije žene (tipa starije od 35)). Nisu joj to odobrili.

Za ostalo, imaš PP. Savjetujem ti direkt IVF i da zaboraviš inseminaciju, premda su jajovodi možebitno prohodni. Ideš na preskupi postupak, imaš dosta godina, da bi se "zezala" s inseminiranjem s donorskom spermom.

Doduše, koliko znam, to je standardni savjet (u Pragu, koji je najčešća destinacija parova kojima treba donacija sperme), jer je inseminacija s doniranom spermom ionako preskupa (mislim da je cura kjoa je to pitala bila u svojim kasnim 20-tim godinama), a kad se tome pridodaju tvoje godine onda je stanje tvojih jajovoda i razmatranje inseminacije - bespredmetno, tj. to bi mogli jedino ako imaš vjersko-etičkih problema s IVF-om kao takvim... ili ako naletiš na kakve prevarante ili papilove, iskreno.

----------


## Sela

Potpisujem inu 33!!Zapravo da.Zaboravi inseminaciju,to je gubljenje vremena i novaca,orijentiraj se na IVF,dogovori s klinikom sve detalje oko donacije i tvoje pripreme za sam postupak.Ako si cvrsto odlucila da je to- to,kad sakupis sve info,ostaje ti da napravis predracun da znas koliko ti novca treba i s koliko raspolazes i rezervirati avio karte.Samo,Lorena,u tom zanosu nemoj zaboraviti da ti uspjeh nije zagarantiran!!!Sretno!!!

----------


## lorena

> Lorena, parovi kojima treba donacija bilo sperme, bilo js idu vani tj. liječe se vani.  Jedna je od cura pokušala ostvariti povrat poreza ili makar da joj plate lijekove za stimulaciju (to se penje od 4.000 kn za mlađe žene koje dobro reagiraju pa im treba manje ampula do 8.000 kn za starije žene (tipa starije od 35)). Nisu joj to odobrili.
> 
> Za ostalo, imaš PP. Savjetujem ti direkt IVF i da zaboraviš inseminaciju, premda su jajovodi možebitno prohodni. Ideš na preskupi postupak, imaš dosta godina, da bi se "zezala" s inseminiranjem s donorskom spermom.
> 
> Doduše, koliko znam, to je standardni savjet (u Pragu, koji je najčešća destinacija parova kojima treba donacija sperme), jer je inseminacija s doniranom spermom ionako preskupa (mislim da je cura kjoa je to pitala bila u svojim kasnim 20-tim godinama), a kad se tome pridodaju tvoje godine onda je stanje tvojih jajovoda i razmatranje inseminacije - bespredmetno, tj. to bi mogli jedino ako imaš vjersko-etičkih problema s IVF-om kao takvim... ili ako naletiš na kakve prevarante ili papilove, iskreno.


Ma nemam nikakvih vjerskih, etičkih ni drugih problema u vezi s IVF.
Naprosto nisam znala da je taj postupak toliko uspješniji od inseminacije. Ovo drugo je puno jednostavnije, zato nisam, za početak, niti razmatrala IVF.

Idem ovdje na konzultacije i preglede, napravit sve što treba.

Cure, hvala vam.

----------


## lorena

> Potpisujem inu 33!!Zapravo da.Zaboravi inseminaciju,to je gubljenje vremena i novaca,orijentiraj se na IVF,dogovori s klinikom sve detalje oko donacije i tvoje pripreme za sam postupak.Ako si cvrsto odlucila da je to- to,kad sakupis sve info,ostaje ti da napravis predracun da znas koliko ti novca treba i s koliko raspolazes i rezervirati avio karte.Samo,Lorena,u tom zanosu nemoj zaboraviti da ti uspjeh nije zagarantiran!!!Sretno!!!


Da, to je otprilike to.
Budući da su tako male šanse da uspije od prve, vjerojatno ću potrošiti svu ušteđevinu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Malo je OT ali gledala sam ovaj novi film u koje glumi J.Lopez "Plan B" ista priča kao i tvoja Lorena, ona se odlučila za inseminaciju i gle čuda uspjelo od prve i zatrudnila je sa blizancima, to je iz moje perspektive za ženu iznad 35 godina ravno znanstvenoj fantastici, zato sam ti sugerirala odmah IVF, mislim ni tu nisu šanse ogromne ali opet puno realnije nego sa inseminacijom, recimo da ćeš sa stimulacijom dobiti više embrija i da će ti neke moći zamrznuti pa ako ne uspiješ od prve imaš opet nešto u pričuvi da ne moraš sve ispočetka.

----------


## ina33

Lorena, postupak inseminacije je bitno manje uspješan, ali ovdje su čak, oprosti što to spominjem toliko puta, ali to je fakat jedan tehnički faktor - bitnije tvoje godine i one će te (odnosno, trebale bi, u svakoj klinici koja radi standardan MPO po zlatnim standardima), ubrzati prema IVF-u i da nema priče o skupoći postupka s doniranom spermom. 

Znači - godine su prva vodilja, donirana sperma drugi za nikakve dileme u odnosu na odabir MPO postupka - to bi definitivno, po svemu što znam, a ovo živim 10 godina, iako sam pacijent, nešto sam iskustava pokupila, trebao bit IVF. Ko ti kaže drugačije, bila bih jako nepovjerljiva prema tome i pomislila bih da želi prvo na meni malo zaraditi novaca, najiskrenije...

----------


## lorena

> Lorena, postupak inseminacije je bitno manje uspješan, ali ovdje su čak, oprosti što to spominjem toliko puta, ali to je fakat jedan tehnički faktor - bitnije tvoje godine i one će te (odnosno, trebale bi, u svakoj klinici koja radi standardan MPO po zlatnim standardima), ubrzati prema IVF-u i da nema priče o skupoći postupka s doniranom spermom. 
> 
> Znači - godine su prva vodilja, donirana sperma drugi za nikakve dileme u odnosu na odabir MPO postupka - to bi definitivno, po svemu što znam, a ovo živim 10 godina, iako sam pacijent, nešto sam iskustava pokupila, trebao bit IVF. Ko ti kaže drugačije, bila bih jako nepovjerljiva prema tome i pomislila bih da želi prvo na meni malo zaraditi novaca, najiskrenije...



Ovako, u klinici u Finskoj su mi rekli da sve može (single women i to), ali da neka dođem da oni prvo naprave pretrage i predlože najbolji postupak. 
Danci su mi odgovorili da mogu ovdje u Hrv. napraviti nalaze, čak primiti i injekciju za stimulaciju ovulacije (36 sati prije?) i onda doletjeti k njima. 

Sad sam našla još jednu kliniku u Danskoj, hvale se da su specijalizirani za lezbijke i same žene. Ne znam da li da i njima pišem.

Naručila sam se na konzultacije u Hrv, nažalost tek 17.6.
Valjda ću tada biti pametnija.

----------


## Ninči

Lorena, u Hr nema šanse da daju uvesti spermu. Kao što sam već rekla- ako imaš prijatelje ili rodbinu negdje vani, možeš se raspitati kakvi su kod njih zakoni pa da si do njih uvezeš. Ali ne znam stvarno kakva je vani procedura za uvoz ljudske sperme. Znam za pseću- hrpa papirologije, hrpa troškova i sve na kraju izađe još 2 puta toliko koliko platiš spermu. A o živcima - hoće li stići na vrijeme? (jer i sperma ima svoj rok valjanosti izvan tijela), da nismo nešta zaboravili? da neće svejedno zezati na carini?...itd.itd. Definitivno bi se više isplatilo otići u Dansku.

----------


## ina33

Između Danske i Finske, nekako, na prvu, tipujem za Dansku, jer su mi čudni ti Finci i njihovo "predlaganje najboljeg postupka", kad je jasno da je to IVF, ako si napisala koje su godine i za što si zainteresirana...

----------


## goodwitch

*lorena* imaš p.p.

----------


## Betty

ima jako dobar 


> Ovako, u klinici u Finskoj su mi rekli da sve može (single women i to), ali da neka dođem da oni prvo naprave pretrage i predlože najbolji postupak. 
> Danci su mi odgovorili da mogu ovdje u Hrv. napraviti nalaze, čak primiti i injekciju za stimulaciju ovulacije (36 sati prije?) i onda doletjeti k njima. 
> 
> Sad sam našla još jednu kliniku u Danskoj, hvale se da su specijalizirani za lezbijke i same žene. Ne znam da li da i njima pišem.
> 
> Naručila sam se na konzultacije u Hrv, nažalost tek 17.6.
> Valjda ću tada biti pametnija.


 
Kao neko ko zivi u Svedskoj preporucujem ti Dansku. Sve pretrage mozes obaviti u Hrvatskoj i poslati im . Onda oni tebi odrede stimulaciju koju uzimas u Hrvatskoj i hrvatski doktorti bi te pratili ultrazvucno da vide kako si reagovala na stimulaciju . Kada folikuli budu dovoljno veliki pocinjes sa testovima na ovulaciju . Na dan kada ovulacijiski test bude pozitivan , zoves njih , oni ti kazu kada da uzmes stoprericu i sutradan letis kod njih . 
Ima jako puno klinika u Danskoj i vecina single svedjanki de tamo na inseminaciju . Sama inseminacija kosta oko 400- 600 eura . Ti mozes zahtjevati double inseminering tj. inseminaciju dva dana zaredom radi vece sanse za uspjehom, naravno placas vise . Moras obratiti paznju na to da tebe mogu inseminirati samo babice a one imaju dozvolu da inseminiraju samo intravaginalno , dok iskljucivo doktori rade intrauterinu inseminaciju( njima je zabranjeno da inseminiraju single zene , zbog te rupe u zakonu ima puno klinika sa babicama) 
Najpoznatija je stork klinika i ja ti je preporucujem . 
Ja i MM smo se bili odlucili za nju jer ima jako dobar procenat uspjesnosti i jako su profesionalni . Na nasu srecu , brzo smo dosli na red u Sedskoj i nama je druga inseminacija uspjela . 

http://www.storkklinik.dk/en/ ovo ti je njihova stranica na engleskom , ako te nesto zanima sto se tice danskog jezika javi mi se da ti prevedem . Zelim ti srecu , jeste malo zapetljano , ali linije funkcionisu odlicno i nije to toliko daleko avionom .Sretno

----------


## Betty

> Moras obratiti paznju na to da tebe mogu inseminirati samo babice a one imaju dozvolu da inseminiraju samo intravaginalno , dok iskljucivo doktori rade intrauterinu inseminaciju( njima je zabranjeno da inseminiraju single zene , zbog te rupe u zakonu ima puno klinika sa babicama)


 Moramisam  se ispraviti , jer glupi edit radi samo 2 minute. Zakon je promijenjen i sada mogu i doktori inseminirati, tako da je i IVF dozvoljen single zenama . Prije to nije bio slucaj , pa sam smetnula sa uma....

----------


## ina33

Evo jednog zanimljivog članka, linkala je pino na podforumu niže. Ukratko - ja bih izbjegla putovanje u zemlje koje su "emitenti reproduktivnog turizma" (ove s konzervativnim zakonodavstvom, kao što smo mi, ove s lošim uvjetima - Engleska). 

Među njima je navedena i Švedska, tako da... ne bih u zemlje koje emitiraju svoje pacijente dalje, jer ima neki razlog zašto ti pacijenti putuju u druge zemlje po usluge reproduktivne medicine. Evo linka i sažetka od pino:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/56430-l...lim-ne-postati

----------


## ina33

I opet ponavljam, inseminacija je za lakše pacijente, onaj ko uspije inseminacijom, njemu treba blagi push... I općenito je za žene mlađih godina... Tako da se stvarno dobro raspitaj. Najbolje pitaj nekog od naših "liberalnih" MPO-ovaca (ovi koji nemaju predrasude prema ženama koje se na to odluče) koja je njihova preporuka - što da se radi i gdje, jer možda poznaje "okružje", a sigurno može napraviti neko brzinsko "šacanje" tvog reproduktivnog stanja.

----------


## ina33

Mislim na ovo inseminiranje od strane babica... To nisam nikad čula... Ovdje bi to vjerojatno smatrali substandardnim postupkom... 

Zato oprez i pokušaj skužit koliko ti kao ti imaš "reproduktivnih izazova" i da li bi ti se tako nešto (intravaginalna inseminacija od strane babica) uopće isplatilo...

----------


## Betty

> Među njima je navedena i Švedska, tako da... ne bih u zemlje koje emitiraju svoje pacijente dalje, jer ima neki razlog zašto ti pacijenti putuju u druge zemlje po usluge reproduktivne medicine


Pa u Svedsku sve i da hoce ne moze, nisam joj to ni preporucila, tako da.. Svedska dozvoljava donorske postupke samo parovima koji su svedski drzavljani i nema anonimnih donora + se ceka oko 15 mjeseci... Zato parovi stanu u red za donora i dok cekaju da dodju na red u Svedsku idu na postupke u Dansku , a single zene naravno direktno idu u Dansku. 



> Mislim na ovo inseminiranje od strane babica... To nisam nikad čula... Ovdje bi to vjerojatno smatrali substandardnim postupkom... 
> 
> Zato oprez i pokušaj skužit koliko ti kao ti imaš "reproduktivnih izazova" i da li bi ti se tako nešto (intravaginalna inseminacija od strane babica) uopće isplatilo...


Zahvaljujuci tim babicama jako puno je single zena ostvarilo trudnocu . Tada drugog nacina nije bilo jer je ljekarima bilo zabranjeno da inseminiraju. Samim tim single zene nisu mogle ostvariti trudnocu putem IVF jer je to ponavljam bilo zakonom zabranjeno . Od decembra 2009 zakon je promijenjen i sada single zene mogu raditi IVF , zato sam se i ispravilajer sam smetnula s uma novi zakon . 
Danske klinike su jako dobre klinike. Sto se tice substandarda , ovdje pacijent ima jako malo kontakta sa doktorom . Meni su postupke vodile babice , doktor je jedino radio UZV i inseminaciju , apsolutno nista vise. Citavu trudnocu ce mi isto takjo voditi babica , doktora cu vidjeti samo na UZV i u slucaju komplikacija. Napominjem da nisam bila ni u kakvoj "lijevoj" klinici vec u drzavnoj. Lose ili ne ovdje je tako.

----------


## lorena

> Između Danske i Finske, nekako, na prvu, tipujem za Dansku, jer su mi čudni ti Finci i njihovo "predlaganje najboljeg postupka", kad je jasno da je to IVF, ako si napisala koje su godine i za što si zainteresirana...



I ja sam se, manje više, odlučila za Dansku.
Zato što Danci nude suradnju s našim doktorom (kažu da on može obaviti sve preglede, dati injekcije itd) i pristaju da se postupak obavi za prvog posjeta njihovoj klinici. (nakon što sve drugo obavim tu)
Finci neće tako. Oni bi sami radili pregled, mogu donijeti samo nalaze od pretraga krvi. I za prvog posjeta klinici nema postupka, samo sat, dva pregledavanja i psihologije. 

Osim toga, Danska je bliže, ima direktnih letova koliko hoćeš svaki dan.

----------


## lorena

> ima jako dobar 
> 
> 
> Kao neko ko zivi u Svedskoj preporucujem ti Dansku. Sve pretrage mozes obaviti u Hrvatskoj i poslati im . Onda oni tebi odrede stimulaciju koju uzimas u Hrvatskoj i hrvatski doktorti bi te pratili ultrazvucno da vide kako si reagovala na stimulaciju . Kada folikuli budu dovoljno veliki pocinjes sa testovima na ovulaciju . Na dan kada ovulacijiski test bude pozitivan , zoves njih , oni ti kazu kada da uzmes stoprericu i sutradan letis kod njih . 
> Ima jako puno klinika u Danskoj i vecina single svedjanki de tamo na inseminaciju . Sama inseminacija kosta oko 400- 600 eura . Ti mozes zahtjevati double inseminering tj. inseminaciju dva dana zaredom radi vece sanse za uspjehom, naravno placas vise . Moras obratiti paznju na to da tebe mogu inseminirati samo babice a one imaju dozvolu da inseminiraju samo intravaginalno , dok iskljucivo doktori rade intrauterinu inseminaciju( njima je zabranjeno da inseminiraju single zene , zbog te rupe u zakonu ima puno klinika sa babicama) 
> Najpoznatija je stork klinika i ja ti je preporucujem . 
> Ja i MM smo se bili odlucili za nju jer ima jako dobar procenat uspjesnosti i jako su profesionalni . Na nasu srecu , brzo smo dosli na red u Sedskoj i nama je druga inseminacija uspjela . 
> 
> http://www.storkklinik.dk/en/ ovo ti je njihova stranica na engleskom , ako te nesto zanima sto se tice danskog jezika javi mi se da ti prevedem . Zelim ti srecu , jeste malo zapetljano , ali linije funkcionisu odlicno i nije to toliko daleko avionom .Sretno


To je ta druga klinika u Danskoj koju sam našla! (ali im nisam pisala) Oni se hvale da su drukčiji, da su zapravo izrasli iz nevladine udruge koja se borila za prava istospolnih zajedenica ... 

Upravo ovako otprilike su im i oni objasnili u klinici s kojom se danima dopisujem. Samo što mi je sada, nakon što mi to i ti kažeš, sve mnogo jasnije.
Baš ti hvala.

----------


## lorena

> I opet ponavljam, inseminacija je za lakše pacijente, onaj ko uspije inseminacijom, njemu treba blagi push... I općenito je za žene mlađih godina... Tako da se stvarno dobro raspitaj. Najbolje pitaj nekog od naših "liberalnih" MPO-ovaca (ovi koji nemaju predrasude prema ženama koje se na to odluče) koja je njihova preporuka - što da se radi i gdje, jer možda poznaje "okružje", a sigurno može napraviti neko brzinsko "šacanje" tvog reproduktivnog stanja.



Već sam se naručila. 
Ne znam smijemli napisati kod koga. Odgovaram na pp o kojem je našem doktoru riječ.

(ina, ti si mi ga preporučila)

----------


## lorena

E, sad, cure moje, opet trebam pomoć.

Dakle, manje-više opcija je Danska, nakon što obavim konzultacije i preglede tu.

Ali, na savjet nekih od vas poslala sam upit i u još jednu češku kliniku. (na pp koga zanima odgovaram koju)
Odgovor je otprilike ovaj: u češkoj, sukladno zakonu, radimo postupke samo s parovima koji ne moraju biti vjenčani, neophodno je da suglasnost o postupku potpišu oboje, a u toj suglasnosti stoji da će oboje biti roditelji djetetu rođenom nakon postupka. Razumiju moju situaciju u potpunosti i mogu mi preporučiti da je moguće planirati postupak samo ako suglasnost uz mene potpiše i partner, ili umjesto njegovog dolaska u kliniku mogu donijeti notarski ovjerenu suglasnost partnera. i naravno - za sve ostale informacije o postupku stoje mi na raspolaganju. 

Dakle, to su mi rekli nakon što sam im lijepo napisala da partner ne postoji. Nema suglasnosti, nema zajedničkog odgoja, nema muškarca!
Kužim, sugeriraju mi da malo prekršimo zakon.
Samo mi nije jasno da li zbilja moram otići javnom bilježniku s xy (ali nije ni to nimalo jednostavno), ili bi se zadovoljjili s komadom papira i izmišljenim imenom i prezimenom. 

S druge strane, išla sam odmah gledati avionske karte. Za kopenhagen ima za 2 tisuće kuna, za prag su oko 4. (ili ja ne znam tražiti)
A opet - riječ je o super klinici u češkoj, imaju ženu za komunikaciju na hrv. I jeftinije je, pretpostavljam, nego u Danskoj. 

Cure, pomozite!

Što više kopam i tražim, sve je više infomracija, a ja sve luđa!

----------


## goodwitch

*lorena* imaš p. p.

----------


## mravak

Lorena divim ti se i nadam se da ćeš dobiti što želiš... i drago mi je što si se javila na ovaj forum jer ovdje ima žena koje će ti pomoći.... pomogle su meni i znam da će i tebi....

 :Love:

----------


## pino

za avionske karte - ja uvijek odem na travelocity.com i tu su mi najjeftinije avio karte - ZG-Prag, 2 tjedna u 8. mjesecu je npr. $200, sto je 1,200kn. 4,000kn je definitivno previse!

btw, koliko ja znam, Ceska NEMA posebni zakon o potpomognutoj oplodnji (ima samo dio koji se tice kvalitete laboratorija i slicno, i osim toga mislim da je potpisnica europske konvencije o kloniranju sto znaci da je zabranjeno stvaranje hibridnih zametaka i raznih neetickih zivotinjsko-ljudskih eksperimenata) - tj. Ceska ne regulira TKO moze pristupiti KOJIM postupcima, kao sto to reguliraju drugi zakoni (hrvatski i vecina europskih zemalja). Tako da je na klinici da odluci sto ce raditi a sto nece, a ja interpretiram taj odgovor koji su ti poslali kao zastita u slucaju da ih to ispituju nedobronamjerni ljudi (npr. novinar koji bi htio napraviti reportazu kako je u Ceskoj sve dozvoljeno i kako je to grozno i kako nemaju nikakvih provjera itd). 

Dakle, ja bih ti savjetovala da im napises da ti treba donor i da ih pitas da li je potreban pristanak partnera, i kakav, u tom slucaju.

----------


## ina33

Lorena, u kojoj si Danskoj klinici bila?

----------


## goodwitch

*ina33* nisam baš sigurna da li je *lorena* bila u Danskoj..malo smo kontaktirale ovo ljeto,jer smo pokušale organizirati nešto u briselu,ali to je bilo jako komplicirano...
zadnje mi je *lorena* pisala nešto o postupku u Srbiji jer je kod njih navodno od 9.mj. trebao stupiti na snagu zakon koji dozvoljava MPO i donacije ženama bez partnera...e sad šta je iskombinirala dalje ne znam..to se tada činilo kao najjednostavnija solucija..

----------


## mare41

goodwitch, i mene je zanimalo što je lorena obavila, a vidim da nije bila na forumu dugo, nadam se da je sve dobro! Dobro je znati za buduće gdje je najjednostavnije.

----------


## goodwitch

*mare41* ja ne znam šta je na kraju lorena obavila i da li je išta obavila po tom pitanju..kažem zadnja info je bila da će pričekat 9 mj. da vidi šta će biti sa tim zakonom u Srbiji..
jedna klinika u Danskoj joj se i nije baš dopala jer je to klinika bez doktora,postupak obavlja babica,a pripremu obavljaš gdje hoćeš..u Finskoj su pa komplicirali u smislu da sve ,ali baš sve obavljaš kod njih,a oni procijene koji postupak bi bio najbolji za tebe..u Briselu slična procedura,s tim da oni nekom svojom procedurom takve postupke rade praktički 2x godišnje..

----------


## LindaL

Podižem za beti3!

Reprofit u Brnu (Češka), radi sigurno sa ženama bez partnera. Ide puno Britanki i mislim da su dosta fleksibilni. Podatke o klinici možeš pronaći na webu, a iskustva (ne znam da li smijem stavljati link  :Embarassed: ) na fertilityfriends forumu...
I relativno su nam blizu, samo 600tinjak km...nadam se da sam pomogla

----------


## LindaL

A ako još koga zanima, na gore spomenutom britanskom forumu postoji cijeli thread (ili kako se već zove!) gdje si single žene pružaju podršku i  navode iskustva etc kao i kod bilo kojih drugih skupina u MPO koje su kod nas zastupljene na forumu, više ili manje! ako kome treba pomoć da dođe do podataka dostupna sam na pp  :Wink:

----------


## ina33

> Podižem za beti3!
> 
> Reprofit u Brnu (Češka), radi sigurno sa ženama bez partnera. Ide puno Britanki i mislim da su dosta fleksibilni. Podatke o klinici možeš pronaći na webu, a iskustva (ne znam da li smijem stavljati link ) na fertilityfriends forumu...
> I relativno su nam blizu, samo 600tinjak km...nadam se da sam pomogla


Ako se dvojiš za link, može meni preko PP-a? Hvala unaprijed!

----------


## LindaL

Ma, ja ću riskirati jer mi je želja da nas je što više informirano i da imamo što šire poglede
na svu problmatiku koja nas, koji smo u ovim vodama duže, pogodi : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/fo...hp?board=403.0
i o Češkoj : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/fo....0.....ponekad je forum zatrpan pa treba strpljenja da se konektirate !

----------


## ina33

Hvala, LindaL!

----------


## BHany

naravno da smije link

dijelimo informacije, nije to reklama, niti išta što se ne bi smjelo staviti na forum

----------


## brane85

lorena jesi uspjela to rijesiti

----------


## 987

lorena , jesi li uspjela , zasto se ne javljas i ne objasnis nama svima koje intersuje , jesi li otišsla u Dansku ili može i u Srbiji može? sta se desava mozes i na pp

----------


## 987

goodwich mozs li nam ti reci sta se desava sa lorenom sada , i da li je otisla u Srbiju ili Dansku itd

----------


## goodwitch

*987* već sam gore više napisala da ne znam šta je na kraju lorena obavila i da li je išta obavila...

----------


## 987

A znas li mozda koju je kliniku zvala ili  doktora u Srbiji, i kome se uopće obratiti, da li je taj zakon tamo usvojen , da li mogu stranci nedržavljani Srbije kako doci do informacija ......
LORENA ako ovo čitas mogla bi nam odgovoriri i pomoci kao što su i tebi pomogli drugi na forumu

----------


## Aradija

Ovde je donet taj zakon ali nisam sigurna koliko je zaziveo... Ja sam izasla iz vto price pa nisam toliko u toku. Ali evo brojevi telefona od klinike "Jevremova" pa mozete da ih pitate:

http://www.jevremova.rs/index.html
Gospodar Jovanova 51
11000 Beograd
Telefon
(0038111) 263-2222, 263-3222, 263-3533
Fax:
2635-226
e-mail:
jevremova@jevremova.rs 

Kod njih inace dolazi i prof Vlaisavljevic iz Maribora pa ako i nisu korisni sto se tice donacije sperme mozda bi bili ako hocete da idete u Maribor a predugo vam je da cekate godinu i nesto koliko se tamo ceka. I ovde se ceka kod njega na konsultacije ali opet krace, nekoliko meseci.

Sto se doniranja sperme tice to se vec duze radi u Makedoniji (klinika Mala Sistina) i u Ceskoj, a isto i donacija jajne celije, embriona. Mozda je to finansijski povoljnija varijanta nego odlazak u Dansku i sl. Nisam videla da li ima njihovih telefona na forumu ali ako nema a bude vas interesovalo mogu da vam napisem naknadno...

----------


## pino

o zakonu u srbiji: http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...vama&Itemid=96
mpo dopusten samim zenama ali samo iznimno, uz posebnu dozvolu ministra
ne znam da li je dopusteno stranim drzavljanima, ali mozda se ispati pitati?
ne znam nista o klinikama tamo, ali u novinskom clanku se spominje uspjeh od 40%?
jedna klinika je http://www.jevremova.rs/Sterilitet.html - tamo postoji i formular za postaviti pitanje (lijevo)

----------


## amonka

> Podižem za beti3!
> 
> Reprofit u Brnu (Češka), radi sigurno sa ženama bez partnera. Ide puno Britanki i mislim da su dosta fleksibilni. Podatke o klinici možeš pronaći na webu, a iskustva (ne znam da li smijem stavljati link ) na fertilityfriends forumu...
> I relativno su nam blizu, samo 600tinjak km...nadam se da sam pomogla


Nažalost, ništa od toga..  :Sad: (( vratili mi danas mail da ne rade sa single ženama jer je to protivno zakonima Češke.
Ako netko zna neku drugu kliniku u nama susjednim zemljama, lijepo bi molila info. Voljela bi da ne trebam u Dansku, Finsku...  :Sad:

----------


## Sela

*Amonka* vjerovatno se radi o klinikama iz grupacije AVA;cini mi se da sam citala da ruska poslovnica radi sve sto treba,cak i surogastvo,
Latvia je interesantna,nisam iscitavala da li je kod njih to moguce-copypasteat cu ti mailove..


Ava Clinic in Tampere 
Keskustori 1 A 9 
33100 TAMPERE 
Finland 
Puh. +358 3 3392 6500 
Fax. +358 3 3392 6510 
ava@avaclinic.com 
See map 

Ava Clinic in Turku 
Yliopistonkatu 15 B 16 
20100 TURKU 
Finland 
Puh. +358 2 275 9500 
Fax. +358 2 275 9523 
ava.turku@avaclinic.com 
See map 

Ava-Peter, St. Petersburg 
Russian-Finnish Medical Centre 
Nevsky Ave. 22/24,App. 50-N 
St.Petersburg 191011 
Russia 
Tel: +7 812 336 3059 
Fax:+7 812 336 3055 
info@avapeter.com 
www.avapeter.com 

AVA Clinic, Lisbon 
Praça D. Pedro IV (Rossio), 74-3A 
1100-202 Lisboa 
Portugal 
Tel: + 351 21 324 5000 
Fax: + 351 21 324 5005 
info@avaclinic.com 
www.avaclinic.pt 

AVA Clinic, Riga 
Vilandes iela 3 
LV 1010 Riga 
Latvia 
Tel: +371 6700 1007 
Fax: +371 6735 8484 
ava.riga@avaclinic.lv 
www.avaclinic.lv 
See map 

AVA Clinic, Baku 
I. Hidayetzade str., 1911-yard 
Baku, 1033 Azerbaijan 
tel. +994 12 567 3400 
tel./fax. +994 12 567 8910 
mob. +994 50 208 0367 
ava.baku@avaclinic.az 
www.avaclinic.az

----------


## mare41

I Lorenin post završio u novinama http://www.slobodnadalmacija.com/Moz...5/Default.aspx. Bilo čiji post može osvanuti u novinama?

----------


## Beti3

Pa ovaj forum je postao pravi izvor tema za novinare koji ne znaju što pisati i gdje doći do ideja.

Smiju li oni to? Vjerojatno da. Nije protuzakonito, ali je nemoralno.

Da bar ne spominju imena.

----------


## mitovski

Ja sam užasnuta s ovim što novinari rade, ovo je stvarno nisko i dno novinarstva. Odvratno.

----------


## Snekica

Tek sam sad vidjela šta se dogodilo...opet...  :Sad:  Ovo je prestrašno! Prije malo vremena s još jednog pdf-a jedna je novinarka isto "ukrala" post i nije se niti ispričala! Možda bi trebalo zamoliti Ivaricu da nekako zaštiti te naše postove, neki članak koji će zabranjivati kopiranje izvan Rodinog Foruma i korištenje u druge svrhe. Jer ovo je novinarima počelo biti in!

----------


## pomikaki

Mislim da je ovo ipak drugo, citirano je par rečenica i navedeno odakle, kao podloga za tekst, a dalje članak ide solidno (preletjela sam pogledom, kontaktirani su liječnici, udruga Roda, a imena koja se navode u imena onih koji su dali svojevoljno izjavu). 
Onaj prvi slučaj je ipak bio nešto drugo, kopirane su bar 2 kartice teksta s puno detalja iz kojih su ljudi bili prepoznati.

----------


## Natasa73

Lorena , odlican savjet ti je dala Sali.
Tako probaj.
Puno srece.U slicnim smo situacijama...

----------


## BHany

*molim lorenu, ako ovo čita, da mi se javi 

*na pp ili na e-mail: bhany.roda@gmail.hr ili neplodnost@roda.hr

*isto tako, ako netko drugi zna kako bih mogla doći do lorene, nek mi se javi na gore navedene kontakte*

*važno je!*

hvala

----------


## BHany

podižem

----------


## nina1976

Pozdrav!
Nova sam na forumu...u istoj situaciji kao Lorena i zanima me dal ima koja nova korisna informacija vezana uz inseminaciju single žene?
Treba hrabrosti da bi se ponovo pisalo o tome nakon članka u novinama,ali nadam se da će biti još hrabrih.Ipak smo u 21.stoljeću.
Do sada sam stigla do kontakata klinika u Danskoj i Španjolskoj i cijene po pokušaju su visoke,a i daljina nije zanemariva budući da treba uzeti u obzir više pokušaja.

----------


## emmababy

bok, nova sam, pa se baš i ne služim dobro po forumu, ali svladat ću. ima netko kakva iskustva po pitanju ove moje teme? gdje je moguće, kako, koliko košta, procedura.... thx

----------


## BHany

emmababy, 
dobro došla
spajam tvoju temu s postojećom sukaldno pravilima foruma
tu ćeš možda već naći i neke odgovore

----------


## emmababy

provjerila prag, obje klinike, traže da si u paru, ipak  :Sad:  pisala e-mai u brussel, čekam odgovor..... javim kad dobijem odgovor svakako.

----------


## emmababy

lorena, nadam se da je kod tebe uspjelo? ja se nadam  :Smile:  da jeste. možeš li mi molim te napisati proceduru ako si stigla do danske ili do nekud... bilabih zahvalna za info  :Smile:

----------


## puljanka

Ja sam već duže na forumu iako sam još relativno nova,nisam htjela odmah otvoreno pisati ali eto sve u svoje vrijeme. Ja imam jednu prekrasnu curicu, koja živi s nama, nije ona moje dijete, ali kako još uvijek svi živimo pod istim krovom, ponekad se šogorica i ja smijemo da Alessia ima dvije mame, čuvam je često, volim je više od svega na svijetu a najslađa mi je kada kaže teta-mama. 
I ja si jako želim dijete, ali sam eto igrom okolnosti ostala sama, sada mi 32 god. Razmatrala sam mogućnost posvojenja, ali me više od svega želja vuče toj umjetnoj oplodnji, da to malo biće raste u meni, da ga rodim i da s njim budem od samog početka. 
I eto dočekala sam i zakon koji mi to omogućuje, e sada kako dalje, gdje dalje kucati, odakle krenuti?

----------


## frka

puljanka, žao mi je što ću te razočarati, ali bojim se da sadašnji zakon ne omogućava postupke potpomognute (NE umjetne!) oplodnje ZDRAVIM single ženama već samo samicama koje imaju dijagnozu neplodnosti. neka me netko ispravi ako griješim, ali bojim se da stvari tako stoje. 

postoje teme (a vjerovatno je takva i ova) na kojima možeš pronaći ponešto informacija o inozemnim klinikama u kojima možeš pokušati ostvariti trudnoću medicinski potpomognutom oplodnjom (MPO) uz doniranu spermu pa malo pročačkaj forum...

sretno!

----------


## mare41

Ajmo onda ovdje skupit podatke u kojim zemljama je to moguće, navodno i u Mađarskoj, probat ću saznat da li neko zna preciznije (Češka to ne dozvoljava).

----------


## puljanka

I ja vadim, proučavam s interneta. Jedino ne govorim, ne znam engleski, govorim španjolski,talijanski, i znam malo portugalski. Bilo bi dobro skupiti sve podatke za nas koji živimo ovako, a iz gore par postova, naslućujem da nisam jedina. Možda to što su neki postovi izašli u novinama malo i mene koći biti potpuno otvorena, ali nema veze, smoći ću snage, da pišem.

----------


## puljanka

Još bih samo napomenula, da sam kontaktirala, napisala mail ovoj klinici u Danskoj, pred jedno 15-najstak dana ali do danas nisam dobila nikakav odgovor. Sada sam im još jednom se obratila mailom, a i ovoj klinici u Cipru, pa ću vidjeti što će dalje biti.

----------


## mare41

evo link za Makedoniju, tamo je dozvoljeno bez partnera:  http://acibademsistina.com.mk/index....roduction.html Bolnica Sistina

----------


## mare41

evo dodajme i kontak mail boban.janevski@sistina.com.mk

----------


## puljanka

Samo što ja ne razumijem ni jedan od gore ponuđenih jezika, na kojem ste komunicirali s njima?

----------


## puljanka

Ima li netko koja nova saznanja? Ja nista nekako mi se svi putovi cine zatvorenim. A vrijeme prolazi.

----------


## emm

Pozdrav svima,
upravo sam se učlanila i želim vas pitati da li netko ima novih informacija gdje mi žene bez partnera možemo, odnosno imamo mogućnost ostvariti pravo na umjetnu oplodnju. Na forumu sam pronašla i temu o klinici u Solunu u Grčkoj koja navodno to omogućava ali nema nikakvih povratnih informacija.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Jel netko zna što je bilo sa lorenom na kraju, sad čitam stare postove pa me baš zanima?

----------


## pipi73

Tek sada sam procitala ovu temu...i samo da nesto dodam..

Ovaj put kada smo krenuli u postupak isli smo po smrzlice...Moj boravak u Pragu je bio preko dvije nedelje...muz je bio sa mnom samo prva dva dana...na sve razgovore u Pronatalu sam isla sama kao i sam postupak...Tako je moralo biti jer se nismo mogli bolje organizirati s poslom a i imamo vec jedno malo djete...
3-4 dana pred postupak su me obavestili da moram imati dozvolu partnera da mogu koristiti materijal (smrzlice) za postupak...Ja sam mislila da im treba mozda dozvola da smo vjencani ali su rekli da uopste ne moramo biti vjencani ali moram imati dozvolu partnera da mogu uci u postupak..
Tako da vjencanje nije obavezno ali partner jeste...Ovde gdje zivim takodje je potreban parner ali masa njih ide u Dansku,Rusiju ili balticke zemlje ...

----------


## 0babaroga0

Hej, zanima me samo da li jos uvijek žena bez partnera ne moze dobiti umjetnu oplodnju iz banke sperme? Dal moram sama nac nekog donora?

----------


## frka

babaroga, samo NEPLODNA žena bez partnera ima pravo na POTPOMOGNUTU oplodnju s doniranim sjemenom - znači moraš imati dijagnozu neplodnosti. mislim da opcija samostalnog pronalaženja donora ne postoji, ali isto tako, prema novom Zakonu, donori nisu anonimni i dijete ima pravo saznati njegov/njezin identitet s 18 godina (što automatski povlači da donora zapravo neće ni biti)...

----------


## puljanka

Drage forumašice ja se još nisam maknula s početka, poslala sam 100 mailova ali nikakav odgovor nisam dobila. Ne odustajem, kucam i dalje....

----------


## LaraLana

Ima klinika u Segedinu i u Budimpesti....rade sa doniranom spermom oplodnju
Isto tako Makedonija Mala Sistina.....

Sretno svima

----------


## LaraLana

https://www.facebook.com/pages/In-vi...05369042887122
http://www.ivf-bg.com/
http://invitro-bg.com/bg/94/

A evo i par linkova iz bugarske pa se nadam da ce nekome pomoci...
cak sam negdje i procitala da imaju ljude koje govore dosta jezika pa tako da ih treba kontaktirati u svakom slucaju.....buduce mame nemojte odustajati u svojim zeljama  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## lulu-mama

Kolegica je nedavno prošla proces oplodnje u Belgiji. Isto je solo, bez dijagnoza neplodnosti. 
Pošto ne znam detalje, pitati ću je za konkretne info, pa ću staviti na forum svima koje to interesira obaviti u Be.

----------


## LaraLana

Super, dapace samo stavi sve sto budes znala....i cijenu ako nije problem ako budes znala....znam da inseminacija i nije tako skupa al van tjelesna je.


> Kolegica je nedavno prošla proces oplodnje u Belgiji. Isto je solo, bez dijagnoza neplodnosti. 
> Pošto ne znam detalje, pitati ću je za konkretne info, pa ću staviti na forum svima koje to interesira obaviti u Be.

----------


## lulu-mama

Malo duze je potrajalo, ali evo info i iz Belgije.

Da ne prevodim evo kopija frendicinog maila. (mozda nisam prava pritanja postavljala, pa je i odgvor prilcno opceniti no pucajte pitanja, pa cu joj poslati. 




> Regarding the procedure of conceiving ..., I used insemination. It was easy and simple. The clinic whose services I used have a pretty good website, which might help your friends already with the first questions. There are other clinics in Brussels who offer the same services.
> It depends on the reason why you need treatment whether the insurance covers the treatment.
> Insemination is not so expensive. And there are no restrictions on nationality…. itäs actually easier for non-Belgians, because we can even bring our "own" sperm, meaning that we may know who the donor is, other than for Belgians….
> 
> Here is the link:
> http://www.brusselsivf.be/taalkeuze.aspx


 :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

mozes ju molim te pitati kod odabira donatora jel ona sama birala iz banke ili je zajedno s njima po njihovoj preporuci....znam da gledaju krvne grupe, visinu, tezinu, boju ociju i boju kose.....
koliko kuzim napisala je da je inseminacija(IUI) bila?????? zato i nije onda tako skupo....ili je ipak bila ivf....ajde pitaj ju i to tocno da ti kaze......koliko je dana sve to trajalo( mislim na to koliko bi se moralo boraviti u Belgiji).

----------


## lulu-mama

Bila je inseminacija, ne IVF. (ja sam prvo isto mislila da je ivf-om, ali niije). A donatora je sama birala. Mislim da je iz banke sperme u Njemackoj (ona je njemica).

----------


## LaraLana

> Bila je inseminacija, ne IVF. (ja sam prvo isto mislila da je ivf-om, ali niije). A donatora je sama birala. Mislim da je iz banke sperme u Njemackoj (ona je njemica).


Hvala ti puno......

----------


## LaraLana

http://dk.cryosinternational.com/pri...emination.aspx

evo jedan zanimljiv link pa koga zanima nek si uzme malo vremena i sve detaljno procita....
zanimljivo je kako je to kod nas zabranjeno a ovo se prosto cini tako jednostavno....
u 70 zemalja rade dostavu.....dal zelis na kliniku ili na kucnu adresu....
ima toliko pitanja i odgovora da je vrlo dobro procitati i znati....
da al kod nas je sto bi jednostavno kad moze komplicirano.....
jos uz to i hrvatska je u EU sada pa mislim da nebi bilo zbilja problema s ovom dostavom...
ako bi pravili probleme pa ljubljana je blizu......moze se navesti bilo koja adresa da dostave  :Wink:  bas zanimljivo

----------


## puljanka

Evo samo da se javim na kratko, još uvijek ništa novoga, šaljem e-mailove, ali bez odgovora, slijedeči tjedan imam u planu zvati sve klinike gdje sam poslala e- mailove...

----------


## Kadauna

puljanka, kome si sve pisala? kojim klinikama i na kojem jeziku? malo me zbunjuje da se nitko ne javlja na 100 mailova, posebno zato što im je to glavna djelatnost.

----------


## LaraLana

puljanka.....
meni su iz segedina, budimpeste i male sistine odmah odgovorili na mail....tak da sad je na meni kad zakazati termin, odabrati mjesto i otici.
jedino sto bi meni bilo draze, jednostavnije i ajmo reci financijski lakse to napraviti u hrvatskoj i jos uvijek kopam i trazim i tu....nikad se nezna i negubim nadu.....
u segedin ili budimpestu uvijek stignem otici.

----------


## chris

Evo da se i ja javim. Kontaktirala sam privatne poliklinike u Zagrebu vezano za uvoz iz Danske. Odgovorili su mi da se ne može jer ne mogu dobiti odobrenje RH za uvoz niti licencu za rad s tim. Tako da, kako stvari stoje, od Hrvatske ništa. Kontaktirala sam ih u 8. mjesecu (Hrv. je već bila u EU).

----------


## LaraLana

Uvijek smo zaostajali u svemu pa tako i s ovim....pitanje je dal ce to ikada funkcionirati u Hrvatskoj....
al posto smo mi drzava poznata po tome da lova cini cuda (para vrti gdje burgija nece)...nebi me nista iznenadilo da bi to jedan od dr. napravio....mogu oni sve samo kad hoce  :Wink:  zalosno al istinito.....

----------


## chris

..., a u Sloveniji je zabranjeno.

----------


## Kadauna

> Uvijek smo zaostajali u svemu pa tako i s ovim....pitanje je dal ce to ikada funkcionirati u Hrvatskoj....
> al posto smo mi drzava poznata po tome da lova cini cuda (para vrti gdje burgija nece)...nebi me nista iznenadilo da bi to jedan od dr. napravio....mogu oni sve samo kad hoce  zalosno al istinito.....



moram na ovo odgovoriti, uistinu vjerujem da su ta vremena s "burgijom i parama" prošla - NEMA donora u Hrvatskoj, nema niti banke sperme i gameta, nisu se niti mjerodavni u HRvatskoj potrudili da to osposobe, ali to ne mijenja činjenicu da žene bez partnera u Hrvatskoj ne mogu ići u postupke potpomognute oplodnje (dakle inseminacija i vantjelesne oplodnje) osim ako su neplodne. 

Ako su žene neplodne - onda imaju pravo na plaćenu potpomognutu oplodnju s donacijom, ali u tom slučaju bi sigurno svoju neplodnost morali dokazati i tad bi im bio postupak plaćen u inozemstvu kao što je plaćen parovima kojima je potrebna donacija u Hrvatskoj, kako takvih postupaka u Hrvatskoj nema jer nema banke pa samim tim ni donora ni gameta...... takvi parovi imaju pravo zatražiti postupak na teret HZZO-a u inozemstvu, dakle u CZ. Nažalost to ne vrijedi za žene bez partnera koji nemaju medicinske indikacije nego jednostavno nemaju partnera. Oni mogu ići na postupke u inozemstvu ali naravno samo na svoj trošak. 

Chris - ne znam sto je to u Sloveniji zabranjeno, nisam skuzila? Donacija? Nije za Slovence... za strance valjda jeste... ali i zato sto ionako jedva imaju donore u SLO pa kud bi jos i sa strancima.........

----------


## LaraLana

ovo vec sve znamo da nema banke sperme u Hrvatskoj....

Chris- u sloveniji je zabranjeno za single....provjereno!!!!!

----------


## Argente

Nije da smo baš oduvijek u svemu zaostajali - svojevremeno smo bili u svjetskom vrhu IVF-a. Tim veća šteta što nismo nastavili u tom smjeru.

I mislim da u SLO nije zabranjena donacija strancima, baš na zadnjoj stranici Češke sejla piše kako su njih iz MB uputili u Prag jer se dugo čeka...valjda je zabranjeno samicama?
edit: sad vidim

----------


## LaraLana

napisala sam da je za samce ili singel kak hoces zabranjeno....

----------


## Kadauna

LaraLana - ne se ljutiti, ono što mene ovdje iznenadilo je čemu tvoje čuđenje da nema uvoza gameta iz inozemstva kad je zakonom zabranjena ionako donacija u HR za žene bez partnera (osim ako su neplodne). 

Donacija gameta ukoliko ikad u Hrvatskoj bude omogućena predviđena je samo za liječenje neplodnosti, jel to ok - meni nije -  ali ne kreiram zakone.

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana - ne se ljutiti, ono što mene ovdje iznenadilo je čemu tvoje čuđenje da nema uvoza gameta iz inozemstva kad je zakonom zabranjena ionako donacija u HR za žene bez partnera (osim ako su neplodne). 
> 
> Donacija gameta ukoliko ikad u Hrvatskoj bude omogućena predviđena je samo za liječenje neplodnosti, jel to ok - meni nije -  ali ne kreiram zakone.


ne ljutim se niti najmanje....dapace lijepo je da ste to napisala kako i za koga sto vrijedi glede zakona u Hrvatskoj....a to sto sam napisala da to vec znamo da nema banke sperme i uvoza u Hrvatsku to nije znak da se ljutim....samo razmjenjujemo misljenja i savjete.....

po meni je to zalosno i iscrpljujuce.....sto ja ne podrazumjevam normalnim jer idete u tudju drzavu ostavljati novce jer valastita ne uvozi i po tome smatram da zaostajemo jer je to moje misljenje.....ali kao sto ste vec napisali ne kreiram zakone.

----------


## chris

Nisam mislila da je zabranjena donacija. Pitala sam i u Sloveniji i u Hrvatskoj da li je moguće napraviti MPO sa materijalom iz Danske. U Sloveniji je zabranjen uvoz, a u Hrvatskoj nije još regulirano.

----------


## snjeska2403

Pozdrav svima na forumu,
Iako vas pratim već dugo vremena prvi put se javljam i molim za savjet.
Intenzivno sam pokušala ostati trudna zadnje tri godine prirodnim putem ali mi nije uspjelo,iako imam redovite cikluse.Doktorica je rekla da imam uredne hormone i ovulacije.Preporučila mi je laparoskopiju.Bila sam u Zg, tamo mi je doktor savjetovao da prije toga provjerim rezervu jajnih stanica.
Najvažniji faktor u cijeloj toj priči su moje godine,47.
Čini mi se da je jedini način na koji mogu pokušati ostvariti majčinstvo potpomognuta oplodnja ali...partner je protiv toga i odbija bilo kakav razgovor o tome.On ima dvoje odrasle djece iz prvog braka i ne želi niti čuti.U ljutnji mi je rekao da odem na neku kliniku i "napravim" si dijete pa ću onda vidjeti što to znači imati dijete. 
Razočarana sam, tužna i povrijeđena tim njegovim egoističnim riječima i stavom i razmišljam o tome da odem iz takve veze i zaista napravim upravo to što je rekao-da budem samohrana majka.
Jedan naš poznati doktor za MPO mi je savjetovao da odem u Prag na donaciju embrija (s obzirom na moje godine).
Kontaktirala sam ih ali su mi rekli da mi za takav postupak treba potpis partnera.Znači sama ne mogu.
Što mi vi predlažete, ima li ikakve nade za mene i gdje i kome se pokušati obratiti?
Čitam vaše komentare ovdje ali mi je nejasan onaj dio zakona koji kaže da u postupak potpomognute ne mogu žene koje su same osim ako nemaju dijagnozu neplodnosti- a ja je imam jer me doktorica cijelo vrijeme tako vodi.Možete mi to malo pojasniti.
Hvala svima unaprijed.

----------


## ljube

snjeska2403, ovaj dio zakona se odnosi na donaciju kod žena bez partnera koje imaju medicinsku indikaciju-dijagnozu neplodnosti, no sam zakon postavlja i "magičnu" granicu od 42 godine nakon koje se uglavnom više ne može ostvariti liječenje na teret države. Iako te tvoja doktorica vodi pod tom dijagnozom čisto sumnjam da bi ti bila odobrena donacija embrija na teret HZZO-a, možeš pokušati, no ne gubi vrijeme nego se raspitaj gdje je u gore navedenim državama (Makedonija, Belgija, Bugarska, Danska, Rusija, Grčka, Cipar,...) moguća donacija embrija za žene bez partnera.

----------


## snjeska2403

Promakao mi je ovaj dio o dobnoj granici.
ljube hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Snjeska,znam da se frendica raspitavala za sebe i odlučila se za Belgiju za donaciju sperme ne znam što je s ovim drugim zemljama jeli baš svaku od njih istražila ali postoji i vani gornja granica u godinama što bi ti moglo predstavljati problem, znam da je u Belgiji 47, sad ne znam za ove druge zemlje u svakom slučaju raspitaj se i javi što si saznala

----------


## Inesz

snješka,
dobro došla na forum.

na žalost, vjerojatno i sama znaš da je šansa da imaš dijete začeto tvojom stanicom praktički ravna nuli.
medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja, inseminacija ili ivf, nisu metode kojima bi se ikako moglo pomoći ostvariti trudnoću ženama visoke reproduktivne dobi jer te metode ne mogu zaobići limitirajući faktor-nekvalitetu jajnih stanica.

neplodnost žena u tvojoj dobi nije bolest, već prirodna posljedica godina. ne vjerujem da bi ti iti jedan liječnik koji se bavi humanom reprodukcijom savjetovao da pokušaš bilo koju metodu potpomognute oplodnje sa vlastitim stanicama.

postoji mogućnost ostvarivanja trudnoće kroz donaciju jajne stanice ili embrija. međutim, u zemljama gdje je to omogućeno postoje  često i zakonske odredbe o gornjoj dobnoj granici. 
moraš i o tome voditi računa...


sretno!

----------


## snjeska2403

Hvala vam na dobrodoslici i na odgovorima. Svjesna sam godina i upravo zato govorim o donaciji embrija. U ceskoj je dobna granica 49 i to od prosle godine, a kako vi kazete Belgija 47. Zanima me kako onda zatrudne zene preko 50. Gdje one idu na MPO?
I ako mi u Ceskoj traze suglasnost partnera a procitala sam ovdje na forumu da on ne mora biti prisutan vec je dovoljna izjava ovjerena kod javnog biljeznika, da li to indirektno znaci snadji se druze, pa nadji nekog frenda ili plati nekome da ode s tobom kod biljeznika i eto ti suglasnosti. Sto vi mislite  o ovome o cemu pisem?

----------


## martta

snješka, dobro došla!

htjela sam ti poslati pp (privatnu poštu) ali ne možeš još primati jer si poslala premalo poruka ovdje, tako da ti savjetujem da se više uključuješ u rasprave kako bi mogla primati i pp. 
vjerujem da ćeš uspjeti u svojoj odluci, samo naprijed i odlučno!
sretno!   :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

martta poslala sa ti dvije pp pa pogledaj!!!!!!

----------


## pretorija

Snjeska u Grckoj,Cipru ,Ukrajini,Rusiji je dozvoljena donacija embrija zenama bez partnera 
ako te zanima mogu ti poslat brojeve od klinika 

Zao mi je da te partner tako tretira grubo  ako si mores priustit novcano samo naprijed ostvari svoju zelju za djetetom dok jos imas vremena
u grckoj znam da je dobna granica 50 god a Cipar I Ukraina primaju I one preko 50 te

----------


## ljube

pretorija, ajde molim te, ako ti nije problem, napiši ovdje informacije o tim klinikama (brojeve i mailove), hvala unaprijed!

----------


## pretorija

Klinika na Cipru email  info@dogusivfcentre.com  Julie je coordinator  tel   44 7950 320 158

----------


## ljube

> I ako mi u Ceskoj traze suglasnost partnera a procitala sam ovdje na forumu da on ne mora biti prisutan vec je dovoljna izjava ovjerena kod javnog biljeznika, da li to indirektno znaci snadji se druze, pa nadji nekog frenda ili plati nekome da ode s tobom kod biljeznika i eto ti suglasnosti. Sto vi mislite  o ovome o cemu pisem?


Meni je to po pitanju Češke kao opcija OK, tvoja je želja i bez partnera imati dijete, drugdje to ionako uglavnom niti ne traže.

----------


## kokos

Partner ne treba biti prisutan ako se radi o FETu, tj. ako zameci već postoje. Inicijalno treba biti prisutan kako bi dao doprinos, a ako bi se radilo o IVFu od donirane js i doniranog spermija, treba vidjeti treba li on imati dokumentaciju o neplodnosti. U svakom slučaju, on tom izjavom prihvaća očinstvo a to je već pravno pitanje gdje su moguće naknadne komplikacije.
Htjela bih ohrabriti žene koje nemaju podršku partnera da se ne daju smesti muškom neosjetljivošću na žensku potrebu za majčinsvom. Ostvarite svoje želje dok još možete, a ovakav odnos partnera nije znak ljubavi. 
Na Cipru postoji i druga klinika koja odobrava IVF ženama preko 50
http://www.pedieosivf.com.cy/en

----------


## LaraLana

jel ju mozes molim te pitati koje je pretrage sve morala napraviti prije IUI????
i dali je morala ici na HSG (pregled prohodnosti jajnika)????

----------


## LaraLana

> Kolegica je nedavno prošla proces oplodnje u Belgiji. Isto je solo, bez dijagnoza neplodnosti. 
> Pošto ne znam detalje, pitati ću je za konkretne info, pa ću staviti na forum svima koje to interesira obaviti u Be.


jel ju mozes molim te pitati koje je pretrage sve morala napraviti prije IUI????
i dali je morala ici na HSG (pregled prohodnosti jajnika)????

----------


## puljanka

Eh drage moje, dugo se nisam javljala, evo ovako skupila sam hrabrosti i otišla, znači u Španjolsku u Madrid, http://www.ivi-fertility.com/en/patients/  ne želim još sve javno ali evo vam nekoliko podataka Prvi dan na kolokviju 160€ , nakon toga FIVET € 6.490 + € 309 banka spermija. Moguće su kod njih sve kombinacije, klinika je velika i sve je jako dobro organizirano, prezadovoljna sam.

----------


## mravak

puljanka,bas mi je drago sto si nasla odgovarajucu kliniku. Jesi bila u postupku? jesi trudna?

----------


## Inesz

puljanka,
sretno.

imaš li smrzlića?

hajde, piši, podijeli iskustvo.

----------


## Kadauna

X na Inesz i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za obavljeni postupak, držimo palčeve

----------


## amazonka

puljanka, baš mi je drago...
svakako napiši svoje iskustvo
čekamo

----------


## Mali Mimi

> jel ju mozes molim te pitati koje je pretrage sve morala napraviti prije IUI????
> i dali je morala ici na HSG (pregled prohodnosti jajnika)????


Evo znam ja po svojoj frendici ako još nisi istražila da treba HSG prije IUI isto ide u Belgiju i trebala je napraviti standard hormone, briseve cervixa, hepatitis i HIV i ja mislim da je to sve i naravno naš MPO ju je pregledao da vide stanje jajnika

----------


## LaraLana

Hvala ti na odgovoru......
ja sam se odlucila za mekedoniju malu sistinu i tamo sam u 04.2014. do tad moram obaviti ove pretrage koje si i napisala i mogu ici u postupak kad materijal dodje u kliniku....rade sa cryos bankom sjemena i ceka se od 1-3 mjeseca.....tako da evo javim se kad budem prvu IUI napravila da kazem iskustva....

svima zelim svako dobro i ne odustajte u svojim zeljama...znam da je ovo trnovit put al budite jaki......

----------


## LaraLana

Puljanka jako mi je drago da si smogla snage i otisla u Spanjolsku......javi nam se kad stignes da nam kazes detalje...jedva cekamo.....


"Najlakse je odustati, to moze svatko.
No istinska je snaga biti ustrajan i ici dalje
k svom cilju kada bi svi ocekivali da ces odustati"

----------


## bubekica

> jel ju mozes molim te pitati koje je pretrage sve morala napraviti prije IUI????
> i dali je morala ici na HSG (pregled prohodnosti jajnika)????


sretno!
mali ispravak - HSG je metoda odredjivanja prohodnosti jajovoda - cijevi koje prenose jajnu stanicu iz jajnika, odnosno rani zametak u maternicu (oplodnja se dogadja u jajovodu).

----------


## LaraLana

> sretno!
> mali ispravak - HSG je metoda odredjivanja prohodnosti jajovoda - cijevi koje prenose jajnu stanicu iz jajnika, odnosno rani zametak u maternicu (oplodnja se dogadja u jajovodu).


Hvala puno.....trebat ce mi  :fige: 
Da krivo sam napisala metodu  :facepalm:  mislila na jajovod a napisala jajnik....

----------


## LaraLana

Nisam napisala jos jednu korisnu informaciju vezano za malu sistinu:

pregled kod njihovog mpo dr 50 eura
psih.savjetovanje i ovjera kod notara 35 eura
kopija putovnice i rodni list ne stariji od 6 mj.
odabir donora i potpisivanje dokumentacije

kad se skupe svi dokumenti salju se u drzavno ministarstvo zdravlja i ceka se odobrenje
da je sve u okviru zakona.
sva priprema traje oko 2 mj.

cijena doniranog sjemena od 1500-2600 eura (mot) sto je mot-koncentracija veca to je skuplje....dobije se za tri pokusaja!!!!
IUI 150 eura
IVF 1650 eura bez hormonske terapije

----------


## snjeska2403

Pozdrav svima nakon gotovo tri mjeseca nejavljanja, a razlog je slijedeći:
Samo nekoliko dana nakon mog prvog javljanja ovdje,postalo mi je iznenada loše,imala sam vrtoglavice u ležećem položaju i to pri svakoj promjeni položaja.
Vrat mi je bio zakočen kao da me netko rukom otraga drži za šiju i nisam mogla pokrenuti glavu.Radim izuzetno stresan i naporan sezonski posao u turizmu tijekom ljeta na kojem provodim po cijele dane i nekoliko dana nakon što sam prestala raditi,tj. kada se tijelo počelo opuštati i vraćati u normalu,pozlilo mi je.I onda sam krenula po doktorima,pretragama,beskrajnim čekanjima i raznoraznim nalazima koji su pokazali da je problem u vratnoj kralježnici.Što me ponukalo da se opet vratim ovdje i postavim jedno drugo pitanje koje me zbog navedenih dogadjaja počelo okupirati a to je:- Koje je doba zadnje do kad bi netko trebao imati dijete? Tisuću misli i pitanja mi se odvrtilo u glavi.Jer osim silne želje i neosporne želje za  majčinstvom koja ne jenjava, ovo me prisililo da razmislim o drugoj strani medalje a ta je odgovornost.Još nekako mogu prihvatiti ideju majčinstva u kasnijim godinama uz partnera, ali samohrana majka? Da li smo mi već postali totalno iskrivljenih vizija života, pod utjecajem medija koji nam ideju majčinstva u kasnijim godinama serviraju kao dostižu i normalnu ili je to samo normalna i prirodna želja žene koju  je eto splet životnih okolnosti doveo do toga da u 47 godini pokušava ostvariti čežnju svoga srca,jer je sve ostalo postalo besmisleno. Stala sam, blokirana sa tom drugom stranom medalje o kojoj prije nisam razmišljala jer sam se osjećala ok. Što vi mislite o tome?

----------


## puljanka

Ne nisam još stigla dotle, bas sada odradujem potrebne pretrage i onda bih trebala početi s hormonskom terapijom. Svi ti ljekovi jako puno koštaju, tražim zato da vidim sto bih mogla preko HZZO . A o pretragama da i ne pričam, uglavnom idem polako dalje. Vjerojatno početkom ožujka ću krenuti s hormonskom terapijom...

----------


## martta

snješka2403   :Love:   naravno da je sto pitanja u glavi, ali ja uvijek razmišljam ovako:ako je bog ženu učinio plodnom do njezinih određenih godina, onda tko smo mi (ljudi) da kažemo jesu li ili nisu to godine za rađanje? da! jesu, kada ih je bog učinio plodnim godinama žene. e sada, koliko smo plodno to je vrlo individualno.
prepusti se u božje ruke i sretno. 
želim ti da doživiš ostvarenje svoje želje i uskoro budeš majka  :Klap:   i da se radujemo sa tobom

----------


## LaraLana

Vec neko vrijeme nema nikoga pa evo da malo ozivim temu.....
Od sutra krecem sa kontracepcijom i ako sve bude islo a hoce kako treba krajem sestog mjeseca sam u sistini pa eto javim vam se kako ce sve ici....
Tako sam sretna i puna iscekivanja.....
Vama svima koje ste u postupku i koje cete biti zelim puno strpljenja i svu srecu ovog svijeta  :Love:

----------


## martta

LaraLana, sada tek čitam tvoju poruku!!!!!
prekrasno, draga!! tako mi je drago zbog tebe!  
znači krajem lipnja ti si nama u postupku, kako uzbudljivo!
samo pozitivno, to puno znači, vjeruj u sebe i svoje tijelo i očekuj čudo! 
samo se prepusti u božje ruku jer Bogu je sve moguće.
javi nam se kako si?

----------


## Inesz

laraLana, jesi već prijašnjih mjeseci imala jedan postupak ili ti je ovo prvi?

----------


## LaraLana

Drage moje hvala vam na podrsci....divne ste  :Kiss:  
Naravno da cu vam javiti kako sve ide....jako sam pozitivna i vjerujem da cu uspjeti.

Inesz ovo mi je prvi postupak.....

----------


## wigg

Cure, ne znam zbog čega toliko komplicirati. Zar nemate prijatelja koji vam se bar malo sviđa i koji bi vam pomogao? Mislim da bi bilo tako jednostavnije, s manje rizika i više gušta.

----------


## puljanka

Malo novosti, znaci zbog raznis problema birokracijskih, evo sada napokon, svi ljekovi su u mojim rukama kostalo je preko 11000 kn..... Danas sam dobila menstruaciju i cekam odgovor kada poceti s kontracepcijskim pilolama.

----------


## Inesz

Puljanka,

sretno.

Gdje ćeš u postupak?

----------


## puljanka

U Madrid http://www.ivi.es/

----------


## Inesz

> Cure, ne znam zbog čega toliko komplicirati. Zar nemate prijatelja koji vam se bar malo sviđa i koji bi vam pomogao? Mislim da bi bilo tako jednostavnije, s manje rizika i više gušta.


Sigurno su cure razmatrale i ovu opciju. Kad se odluče da kao samice (ili žene u istospolnoj zajednici) idu na oplodnju doniranom spermom, to je njihova promišljena odluka. Što se nama čini ugodnijim, prikladnijim, boljim... to je posve nevažno.

----------


## LaraLana

Puljanka sretno do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Mene su lijekovi kostali preko 2000 € al u potpisu vidis sve i zelim ti 
da ti uspije iz prve kao i meni  :Kiss:

----------


## puljanka

Ja danas krecem sa kontracepcijskim pilulama, sve do 5.12. pa izmedu 5 i 9. 12. idem na prvu ecografiu i ako je sve ok, 10.12. krecem sa stimulacijom.

----------


## Snekica

> Cure, ne znam zbog čega toliko komplicirati. Zar nemate prijatelja koji vam se bar malo sviđa i koji bi vam pomogao? Mislim da bi bilo tako jednostavnije, s manje rizika i više gušta.


Mislim da ovo nije ni za iskomentirati, sorry...

----------


## goetz

Pozdrav svima na forumu!
Svoj problem ili "problem" opisao bih kao varijaciju na temu pitanja koje je postavila Lorena. Naime, imam 35 god i u sretnoj sam vezi s jednom ženom već četiri godine. Ona ima djecu iz prethodnog braka i ne može imati više djece, a ja bih želio imati i "svoje" dijete. I što sad? Ne želim odustati od nje i naše veze jer stvarno mislim da je ona ona prava. Surogat majčinstvo u Hrvatskoj je u domeni znanstvene fantastike. Stoga bih želio čuti ideje i savjete od dobronamjernih ljudi. Unaprijed zahvaljujem.

----------


## Inesz

Goetz,

dobro došao na forum.

Možeš li nam napisati više o uzrocima neplodnosti kod tvoje partnerice?

Mogu li vam možda pomoći metode potpmognute oplodnje (inseminacija, IVF, ICSI) ili je trudnoća moguća jedino uz surogatstvo?

Jesi li ti napravio pretragu ejakulata?

----------


## goetz

> Goetz,
> 
> dobro došao na forum.
> 
> Možeš li nam napisati više o uzrocima neplodnosti kod tvoje partnerice?
> 
> Mogu li vam možda pomoći metode potpmognute oplodnje (inseminacija, IVF, ICSI) ili je trudnoća moguća jedino uz surogatstvo?
> 
> Jesi li ti napravio pretragu ejakulata?


Konzultirali smo se sa stručnjacima i začeće potpomognutom oplodnjom je isključeno. Doduše, ja nisam napravio pretragu ejakulata, ali, po svemu sudeći, to nije problem, jer nam navedena pretraga nije niti sugerirana.

----------


## puljanka

Samo brzinski pozdrav iz spanjolske.... Blizim se kraju ovoga puta......

----------


## Inesz

> Konzultirali smo se sa stručnjacima i začeće potpomognutom oplodnjom je isključeno. Doduše, ja nisam napravio pretragu ejakulata, ali, po svemu sudeći, to nije problem, jer nam navedena pretraga nije niti sugerirana.


surogatstvo je u Hr zakonom zabranjeno. zabraranjeno je i u većini europskih zemalja ili dozvoljeno pod posebnim uvjetima (npr. nije dozvoljeno za strane državljane).

surogatstvo je dozvoljeno je u Ukrajini, Rusij...

jeste li o toj opciji razgovarali sa liječnicima subspecijalistima humane reprodukcije?

ako se odlučite za surogatstvo, prije nego krenete u bilo koju akciju u tom smjeru, ti ćeš trebati napraviti pretragu ejakulata i tvoja partnerica hormonske  i ultrazvučne pretrage pretrage vezane uz stanje jajnika.

----------


## Inesz

Puljanka, sretno.

Javi nam detalje.

----------


## puljanka

Javljam vam se iz Spanjolske, imam sada 7 embriona, u petak ce biti trasfer.

----------


## almaxalma

Pozdrav svima,

budući da je rasprava na ovu temu starijeg datuma, ponovo bi postavila ovo pitanje i molim da mi se javi netko ukoliko ima novijih infromacije. Zanima me gdje je moguće ići na umjetnu oplodnju doniranom spermom, bez partnera. Zelim dijete, biološki sat otkucava, a dosadašnje veze su bile uglavnom katastrofa.... Nemojte mi se javljati s moralnim dvojbama oko odrastanja djeteta bez oca ili prijedlozima za posvajanje djeteta. 
Zanima me kako to funkcionira u Češkoj.

Hvala svima za informacije

----------


## bubekica

*almaxalma* dobrodosla! mislim da u ceskoj nema te mogucnosti, tj da je donacija moguca samo za parove.
koliko vidim po ovoj temi, spanjolska i koliko se sjecam makedonija su opcije. nazalost nisam u tematici pa imam slabo info, ali odgovaram ti kako bih malo podigla temu jer vidim da dosad nisi dobila odgovor.

----------


## LaraLana

almaxalma dobrodosla! 

Bubekica ti je vec odgovorila al evo da ti napisem da sam osobno bila u Makedoniji u acibadem sistini.
Puljanka je isla u Spanjolsku.

Od Ceske nista, to zaboravi jer je provjereno.
Ima jos Madarska....Segedin Kaali klinika. Imaju lanac klinika
pa ima jedna i u Budimpesti.

Na str. 3 ti imaju linkovi od svih klinika pa pogledaj.
Sretno !!!

----------


## Inesz

danska

----------


## Inesz

Almaxalma,

dobro došla na forum.  :Smile: 

Nadam se daćemo ti moći pomoći oko tvoje odluke.

I ne brini, na podforumu koji se bavi neplodnošću, vjerujem da gotovo nitko neće moralizirati i nekome držati prodike, jer mi znamo što znači ne moći imati željedno dijete.

Sretno!

Pravo na liječenje neplodnosti medicinski potpomognutom oplodnjom u RH (u što sadaju i postupci intrauterine inseminacije spolnim stanicama partnera ili donora) regulirano je Zakonom o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji:

http://www.zakon.hr/z/248/Zakon-o-me...nutoj-oplodnji


Prema tom zakonu, pravo na postupke medicinski potpmognute oplodnje imaju: 
Članak 10.

(1) Pravo na medicinski pomognutu oplodnju uz uvjete iz članka 4. ovoga Zakona imaju punoljetni i poslovno sposobni žena i muškarac koji su u braku, odnosno u izvanbračnoj zajednici i koji su s obzirom na životnu dob i opće zdravstveno stanje sposobni za roditeljsku skrb o djetetu.

(2) Pravo na medicinski pomognutu oplodnju ima i punoljetna, poslovno sposobna žena koja ne živi u braku, izvanbračnoj ili istospolnoj zajednici, čije je dosadašnje liječenje neplodnosti ostalo bezuspješno ili bezizgledno te koja je s obzirom na životnu dob i opće zdravstveno stanje sposobna za roditeljsku skrb o djetetu.



Znači, zdrave žene bez partnera u Hrvatskoj nemaju pravo na medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju (nemaju pravo na postupke inseminacije ni izvantjelesne oplodnje). 


Iako je zakonom predviđena mogućnost liječenja doniranim spolnim stanicama za parove sa teškim dijagnozama, kao i za žene samice koje ne žive u braku, to pravo se ne može ostvariti iz razloga što u Hrvatskoj ne postoje banke spolnih stanica. 
Neplodnim parovima HZZO plaća otprilike jednu petinu cijene liječenja donacijom splnih stanica u inozemstvu, a radi administrativno složenog postupka odobravanja liječenja u inozemstvu i niske razine refundacije troškova, mnogi neplodni parovi u inozemstvu se liječe o vlastitom trošku. 

Nije mi poznato da je HZZO odobrio i refundirao trošak za mpo doniranim muškim spolnim stanicama ijednoj ženi samici koja ima dijagnozu neplodnosti. Drage žene, ako imate iskustva u takvom slučaju, molim vas javite nam se na forum.

Neplodni parovi koji trebaju donaciju spolnih stanica liječe se u inozemstvu (najčešće Republika Češka). U Češkoj zakonska regulativa  ne dopušta mpo  žene bez patnera.



Prema iskustvima naših članica foruma (http://forum.roda.hr/forum.php), žene bez partnera na oplodnju doniranim muškim spolnim stanicama idu u zemlje s liberalnijim zakonskim rješenjima: Danska, Makedonija, Španjolska...



Link na kliniku u Makedoniji u kojoj se obavljaju postupci oplodnje za žene bez partnera (inseminacija i IVF):

http://www.acibademsistina.mk/index....ation-ivf.html

----------


## martta

draga Puljanka, javi nam se kako si? nadam se da si ok i trudna  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

http://www.newsweek.rs/srbija/48859-...iz-danske.html

Ponosna sam sto sam dio ovog divnog tima iz Sistine

----------


## annie2

Drage Inesz, Kadauna, Sushi i LaraLana,
Hvala vam na svim informacijama!
Jos razmisljam kamo bi dalje. Inace imam PCO, anovulac. cikluse, neprohodan jajovod, polip na endometriju. Meni bi bilo genijalno kad bi mogla i privatno ici na oplodnju u Hrv jer mi to smanjuje troskove (puta, smjestaja itd.), ali ocito se niti to ne moze ak si single…  Eto, htjela sam se raspitati o opcijama. Hvala vam na svim savjetima  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Drage Inesz, Kadauna, Sushi i LaraLana,
> Hvala vam na svim informacijama!
> Jos razmisljam kamo bi dalje. Inace imam PCO, anovulac. cikluse, neprohodan jajovod, polip na endometriju. Meni bi bilo genijalno kad bi mogla i privatno ici na oplodnju u Hrv jer mi to smanjuje troskove (puta, smjestaja itd.), ali ocito se niti to ne moze ak si single…  Eto, htjela sam se raspitati o opcijama. Hvala vam na svim savjetima


Draga annie tek sad vidim da si i ovdje pisala.
Sretno ti mila i javi nam se sto si napravila.
Jel imas sad u vidu mozda polip odstraniti?
Na prohodnos jajovoda netrebas ici ako ides na ivf postupak, to sigurno vec znas. 
Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## annie2

LaraLana, planiram odstraniti polip jer mi on ocito smeta, to mi je nekoliko doktora reklo da bi bilo dobro napraviti. A za prohodnost znam, jedino ako bi eventualno opet probala na inseminaciju.

----------


## annie2

Drage, evo par informacija za one koje zanima opcija u Danskoj.
Rijec je o Copenhagen Ferility Center, jako su ugodni, profesionalni, i sve se moze dogovoriti putem e-maila ili telefonskim razgovorom.
Sto se cijena tice, IVF je 18500 danskih kruna sto je barem prosle godine u ovo vrijeme bilo oko 2480 Eura (bez lijekova). 
Smrzavanje i čuvanje oplođenih jajnih stanica je 2500 kruna (oko 335 Eura). 
Donor sample se moze uzeti preko njih, ili neke od europskih banaka, pa cijena varira. 
FET je 4000 kruna (oko 540 Eura).

http://www.copenhagenfertilitycenter.com/uk/#

Inace, web im je odlican, i puno informacija se tamo moze naci.

----------


## LaraLana

Annie hvala za info.
Znam da je Danska skuplja al nisam znala da je bas tolika razlika u cijeni.
U Makedoniji je ivf 1650 € a zamrzavanje embrija na godinu dana je 650 €.
Avionska karta i smjestaj nisu skupi al je mene terapija puno dosla. Oko 2000 €.

----------


## Inesz

http://www.radio.cz/en/section/curra...r-single-women

----------


## puljanka

Lijep pozdrav, nakon neuspijele trudnoće nisam se vise javljala, imam još jedan embrion i pocetkom svibnja idem na ponovni pokušaj.

----------


## Annabelle

Pozdrav

Vidim da je ova tema dosta stara, ali mene svejedno zanima je li se što promjenilo. Mene zanima inseminacija.

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav
> 
> Vidim da je ova tema dosta stara, ali mene svejedno zanima je li se što promjenilo. Mene zanima inseminacija.


Nadam se da nije kasno za odgovor.
Nazalost se nista nije promjenilo.
Sve informaciju sto su tu pisane su do dan danas ostale iste, bar sto se klinika i zemalja tice koje to rade za zene samice.
Mozda eventualno moze oko cijena biti malo odstupanja.
Sretno i javi se  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

> Lijep pozdrav, nakon neuspijele trudnoće nisam se vise javljala, imam još jedan embrion i pocetkom svibnja idem na ponovni pokušaj.


Puljanka jel ima sto novo??
Jesi isla po ovaj jedan embrij sto imas??

----------


## LaraLana

> Eh drage moje, dugo se nisam javljala, evo ovako skupila sam hrabrosti i otišla, znači u Španjolsku u Madrid, http://www.ivi-fertility.com/en/patients/  ne želim još sve javno ali evo vam nekoliko podataka Prvi dan na kolokviju 160€ , nakon toga FIVET € 6.490 + € 309 banka spermija. Moguće su kod njih sve kombinacije, klinika je velika i sve je jako dobro organizirano, prezadovoljna sam.


Puljanka sto ti znaci tocno ovo FIVET 6.490 €??

----------


## pak

> Puljanka sto ti znaci tocno ovo FIVET 6.490 €??


to bi po nasi znacilo in vitro fertilizacija i embrio transfer.

Neznam kako mi je ovo promaklo pa nisam ranije vidjela.
*Puljanka* mozes mi malo detaljnije opisati kako su izgledale te prve konzultacije i u biti kako je tekao postupak?
Za mjesec dana smo naruceni u IVI u Valencii i jos uvijek imam sto upitnika nad glavom. Meni je receno da moram biti tamo 10 dana na obradi.

----------


## LaraLana

> to bi po nasi znacilo in vitro fertilizacija i embrio transfer.
> 
> Neznam kako mi je ovo promaklo pa nisam ranije vidjela.
> *Puljanka* mozes mi malo detaljnije opisati kako su izgledale te prve konzultacije i u biti kako je tekao postupak?
> Za mjesec dana smo naruceni u IVI u Valencii i jos uvijek imam sto upitnika nad glavom. Meni je receno da moram biti tamo 10 dana na obradi.


Hvala pak i sretno ti u postupku.
Meni ovo zvuci previse...brate mili al ga deru.
Plus jos za stimulaciju (lijekovi).

I mene je puno kostalo al opet ne toliko.
Ovo mi je isto malo cudno prvi dan na kolokviju *160 €*!!!
Sta se to naplacuje?? Jel to kao nekakva edukacija ili sto??

----------


## pak

> Hvala pak i sretno ti u postupku.
> Meni ovo zvuci previse...brate mili al ga deru.
> Plus jos za stimulaciju (lijekovi).
> 
> I mene je puno kostalo al opet ne toliko.
> Ovo mi je isto malo cudno prvi dan na kolokviju *160 €*!!!
> Sta se to naplacuje?? Jel to kao nekakva edukacija ili sto??


E sada ti mogu recu samo ono sto znam tj sto mi je receno. Meni pise 150 eura za konzultacije a tu bi trebao biti i utz i spermiogram. Dalje pise da ce nem raditi genetske testove iz krvi vjerojatno i laparoskopiju koja kosta jos 500 eur i ako zakljuce da treba zamrzavanje sperme jos 200 eur.
Sta i kako ce tocno biti znati cu za tocno mjesec dana kada startamo sa pregledima.
 I da donacija  j.s. je 7000 eur

----------


## LaraLana

> E sada ti mogu recu samo ono sto znam tj sto mi je receno. Meni pise 150 eura za konzultacije a tu bi trebao biti i utz i spermiogram. Dalje pise da ce nem raditi genetske testove iz krvi vjerojatno i laparoskopiju koja kosta jos 500 eur i ako zakljuce da treba zamrzavanje sperme jos 200 eur.
> Sta i kako ce tocno biti znati cu za tocno mjesec dana kada startamo sa pregledima.
>  I da donacija  j.s. je 7000 eur


Pa da, i meni se cini po cijeni od 150 € da ulazi i uz i spermiogr.
Ja sam konzultacije platila tak oko 40, 50 €.
Za laparoskopiju je i ok.cijena.
Ja sam ivf platila 1650 €
Zamrzavanje embrija na godinu 650 €
Jedno vadjenje krvi 27 €
Sjeme najbolje pokretno 2650 € ( za zri pokusaja).

Ako ti nije problem da stavis link od klinike u koju ides da cure imaju za informaciju.

----------


## pak

Ista klinika od Puljanke samo u Valencii
https://ivi.es/clinicas/valencia/

----------


## LaraLana

> Ista klinika od Puljanke samo u Valencii
> https://ivi.es/clinicas/valencia/


Ok. Nisam uopce to zapazila da si vec napisala.
Ajde pa na javi dojmove i cijene kad sve to obavite  :Smile:

----------


## NIK1

Pozdrav,
Single sam, imam 38 godina i dijagnozu neplodnosti i prijatelja koji je spreman donirati sjeme.
Mogu li postupak obaviti u HR i koja je procedura?
Svaki savjet je dragocijen! HVala!

----------


## LaraLana

> E sada ti mogu recu samo ono sto znam tj sto mi je receno. Meni pise 150 eura za konzultacije a tu bi trebao biti i utz i spermiogram. Dalje pise da ce nem raditi genetske testove iz krvi vjerojatno i laparoskopiju koja kosta jos 500 eur i ako zakljuce da treba zamrzavanje sperme jos 200 eur.
> Sta i kako ce tocno biti znati cu za tocno mjesec dana kada startamo sa pregledima.
>  I da donacija  j.s. je 7000 eur


Pak kak si??
Kako je prosao pregled i laparoskopija??

----------


## pak

> Pak kak si??
> Kako je prosao pregled i laparoskopija??


Hey, dobro je nije bilo potrebe za laparoskopijom. Kaže dr. da je maternice super školska[emoji3]. 
Obavili smo dodatne pretrage na trombofiliju i spermiogram. Zaključili da mi ne treba terapija i da  sgram nije najbolji. To smo znali ali eto oni su nam prvi predložili da idemo na obostranu donaciju.
Uglavnom u 2.-3. mj. bi trebali krenuti sa praćenjem ciklusa i kad bude sve kako treba putujemo na et.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## LaraLana

> Hey, dobro je nije bilo potrebe za laparoskopijom. Kaže dr. da je maternice super školska[emoji3]. 
> Obavili smo dodatne pretrage na trombofiliju i spermiogram. Zaključili da mi ne treba terapija i da  sgram nije najbolji. To smo znali ali eto oni su nam prvi predložili da idemo na obostranu donaciju.
> Uglavnom u 2.-3. mj. bi trebali krenuti sa praćenjem ciklusa i kad bude sve kako treba putujemo na et.
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Super, drago mi je da ste zadovoljni i da je sve proslo kak treba.
Sretno draga do nebaaaa  :Smile:

----------


## Vertigo111

Postovanje,znam nekog tko moze to rjesiti,znam kako vam je.lp svima

----------


## puljanka

Oprostite što se nisam javljala, nekako rijetko svratim na forum. Evo me u Španjolskoj. Moj zadnji prembrijon je u meni. 23/01 znati ću rezultate.

----------


## klamerica

> Oprostite što se nisam javljala, nekako rijetko svratim na forum. Evo me u Španjolskoj. Moj zadnji prembrijon je u meni. 23/01 znati ću rezultate.


Puljanka, sretno!!!!

----------


## puljanka

Sutra je 23/01 ujutro idem vaditi krv a poslije 14:00 cu znati dali je bilo uspjesno ili ne.

----------


## pak

> Sutra je 23/01 ujutro idem vaditi krv a poslije 14:00 cu znati dali je bilo uspjesno ili ne.


Sretno! 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## duma

Sretno puljanka  :Smile: 
Mislim na tebe.....

----------


## puljanka

Ma U Ukraini nije samcima? Koliko ja znam u Spanjolskoj I Cipru je.

----------


## sanjka

Makedonija, Belgija, Bugaraska, Danska, Rusija, Grcka.

Vjerojatno sam i izostavila jos neke zemlje gdje je dozvoljeno 
samicama.

Za Ukrajinu nisam sigurna bas al mislim da je cak dozvoljeno.

----------


## sanjka

Da nadopunim:

Estonija, Finska, Madjarska, Latvija, Luksemburg,
Nizozemska, Rumunjska, V. Britanija.

Ma ima ih koliko hoces.

----------


## puljanka

<1,2
To znaci nema bebé jeli tako.?

----------


## sanjka

> <1,2
> To znaci nema bebé jeli tako.?


Jojj draga  :Sad:  
Jako mi je zao.....suosjecam.

----------


## puljanka

Ok htjela sam pirati dali je netko bio u Cipru i kakva su iskustva? Ja sam se obratila klinici u Cipru i namjeravam probati u Cipru.

----------


## puljanka

http://www.fecondazioneassistitafivet.com/ radi se o ovoj klinici

----------


## Mojca

Puljanka, pratim te od početka... žao mi je. 
Držim fige za Cipar. 

Ti imaš oko 35 godina? Jesi razmišljala i o donaciji embrija..? U mnogim klinikama (vani) je praksa da žene u 35+ šalju na donaciju jajnih stanica...

----------


## tetamande

Draga Lorena, vidin ja da je ovo pitanje postavljeno prije 6 godina pa bit će da ti je dite preškolac. Al bi ipak tila kazat tebi i drugin ženan. Šta bi vi trošle tolko novaca za kupit ono šta ti može dat bilo koji muški mukti? Aj ti znaj čija je to sperma? More bit od nekog crnca tamo iz afrike jol od kakvog malog kineza jol kakvog pirgavog švabe jol ne daj Bože kakvog Arapa muslimana pa da ti dite bude musliman? Taj će imat žena više nego mudanata. A ne daj mila Gospe da to bude od pedera pa onda se ti pozdravi s unučadima jer i doista neš imat. Zato ti mene poslušaj. Skrati ti sebi muke i ušparaj novac a imaš zgodni muškaraca. Ka u Sinju i Ercegovni. Ima stari al bome kršni ka od brda odvaljeni zdravi momaka koji bi bili sritni završit s tebon digdi ispod rasta jol na slami jol digdi na plaži kad se smrkne. I šta tebr briga. On tebi nspravi dite i ti ćeš zdravo dite i znat ćeš ko ga je napravija ako ti dite bude tilo znat ko mu je ćaća. E ako ga napraviš iz one male bočice kako ćeš ti to reći svom ditetu i di ćeš mu tržit ćaću. Uvati ti ode jednoga, opusti se, uživaj i rodi zdravo rvacko dite.

----------


## Sybila

Ova osoba vrlo neumjesno trola po forumu vec par dana. Gdje je tu report?
Edit - ah, nasla.

----------


## Jolica30

E jos nam samo ovakvi fale na forumu. Ako nemas rijeci podrske za sve nas ovdje koji se borimo na ovaj ili onaj nacin da postanemo roditelji bolje se poklopi po usima i suti.

----------


## Sybila

Ma ne uzrujavaj se. To je neko maloljetno ili jedva punoljetno derle, do sada nisu reagirali na njega na benignijim temama, pa je krenuo na porod i sad tu da bas privuce paznju. Oni vole tvoju ljutnju  :Smile:  pusti, bude admin maknuo derle  :Smile:

----------


## tetamande

Evo vako. Ka prvo ne znan šta san loše napisala i u čemen to ne valja? Lipo san napisala curi da može imat momka s kojin će imat dite bez obaveza. Znat će kako izgleda, ko je i šta je. I neće mu tribat skupo platit. Jesan ja tako nazadna da me niko ne razumi?

----------


## tetamande

Ako baš oćeš znat iman 58 godina, imam četvero dice i četvero unučadi. Moja najmlađa nevksts Marina nema dicu. A nema ni moja jedina ćer Luce.

----------


## Ginger

:facepalm: 

bogati, sto ne banate ovo odmah?
mislim, skratite svima muke...danas ili sutra, svejedno....

----------


## Ginger

puljanka, jako mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## Apsu

> Ako baš oćeš znat iman 58 godina, imam četvero dice i četvero unučadi. Moja najmlađa nevksts Marina nema dicu. A nema ni moja jedina ćer Luce.


A ako si stvarna, imaš takvo razmišljanje da nikad nebi voljela biti u tvojoj blizini. Toliko mržnje prema različitim od sebe. Naježih se od užasa.

----------


## tetamande

U čemu je to moja mržnja? A šta ste žentilni, mila majko moja. Sve van smeta. Lipo san ženi napisala da nađe momka koji će jon napravit dite i ne mora plaćati tolke novce i prolazit puste papirologije. Bar će znati ko je ditetu ćaća i kako izgleda. A sigurno će izabrat lipog i zgodnog muškoga. E žene moje šta je s vamin? Ti draga moja napadaš mene i kažeš da ne bi volila biti u mojon blizini. A da si ti blizu mene ne bi ti valilo ništa. Imala bi pršuta, pancete, pečene janjetine i jaretine, lipog vina i rakije.

----------


## Jolica30

Gdje su admini da maknu ovu i njene neumjesne komentare?? Lijepo si rekla da ni tvoja kćer nema djece pa odi lijepo njoj dijeli savjete kako da ga dobije. Nemoj nama ovdje solit pamet.

----------


## eryngium

> Evo vako. Ka prvo ne znan šta san loše napisala i u čemen to ne valja? 
> Jesan ja tako nazadna da me niko ne razumi?


1. Sve. U svemu.
2. Da.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## puljanka

Mojica zelim probati jos jednom da to dijete ima moje gene. Da bude moje dijete. Nekako to si zelim. Imam nade samo sam se nadala da netko pozna tu kliniku u Cipru. Ja imam punih 37 godina.

----------


## pak

puljanka žao mi je. 
Neznam ništa o toj klinici, nadam se da ćeš imati sreće i doći do informacija.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sanjka

> Mojica zelim probati jos jednom da to dijete ima moje gene. Da bude moje dijete. Nekako to si zelim. Imam nade samo sam se nadala da netko pozna tu kliniku u Cipru. Ja imam punih 37 godina.


Puljanka ni ja ne znam nikoga da je isao u tu kliniku.
Znam par koji je isao u Grcku u Embryolab. 
Tamo su sve donacije moguce.
Znam da ne pitas za tu kliniku al evo cisto da znas pa da eventualno razmislis jer imaju koordinatora da govori nas 
nezik ako ti je to problem mozda jer si pisala da se ne koristis engleskim.
Vjerojatno jos neke od klinika isto to imaju sam treba sve ispitati.

http://www.fertilityclinicsabroad.co...ics/embryolab/

Evo bas u ovoj i Spanjolski govore a ti taj bas znas.

----------


## tetamande

Ti mene ne poznaš da bi mogla tako nešto pisat. Znači ako neko ima drukčije mišljenje odma ne valja. Baš me zanima bi li mi to rekla u lice da me vidiš. Mislin da bi se iznenadila

----------


## puljanka

Sanjka htjela bih ti poslati pp ali neznam kako se ti radi? Znam odgovoriti. Ali posalji mi ti poruku da mogu odgovoriti. HVALA

----------


## sanjka

> Sanjka htjela bih ti poslati pp ali neznam kako se ti radi? Znam odgovoriti. Ali posalji mi ti poruku da mogu odgovoriti. HVALA


Poslala  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> Mojica zelim probati jos jednom da to dijete ima moje gene. Da bude moje dijete. Nekako to si zelim. Imam nade samo sam se nadala da netko pozna tu kliniku u Cipru. Ja imam punih 37 godina.


Razumijem, samo sam htjela upozoriti da su možda manje šanse s vlastitim stanicama u tim godinama. 
Držim fige.

----------


## puljanka

Cure nakon koliko dana ste dobila menstruaciju? Ja treapiju ne koristim od ponedjeljka ali nemam menstruaciju jos.

----------


## Mojca

I do tjedan dana.

----------


## puljanka

Nocas dosla menstruacija danas vadila krv, moram jos sutra i u utorak pa cekam nalaze i spremam se u ponovne borbe.

----------


## pak

> Nocas dosla menstruacija danas vadila krv, moram jos sutra i u utorak pa cekam nalaze i spremam se u ponovne borbe.


Bravo Puljanka. Za koju kliniku si se na kraju odlučila? 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## tetamande

Kad mene ode niko ne poštiva ja san otvorila na fejsa buku svoju stranicu. Tamo ćete me naći. Teta Mande se zove stranica

----------


## Ginger

ajde drzi se onda te stranice

----------


## sanjka

:Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 


> ajde drzi se onda te stranice

----------


## puljanka

Odlucila sam za Cipar http://www.fecondazioneassistitafivet.com/

----------


## sanjka

> Odlucila sam za Cipar http://www.fecondazioneassistitafivet.com/


Puljanka kakva je sad procedura dalje?
Ides kod njih prvo na prvi pregled ili?

----------


## Apsu

> ajde drzi se onda te stranice


 :Laughing:   :lool:

----------


## Apsu

Ok vrištim, našla sam stranicu :baca se sa litice:  :Smile:

----------


## puljanka

> Bravo Puljanka. Za koju kliniku si se na kraju odlučila? 
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Pregled sam obavila tu kod moje ginekologinje; oni me traze dodatne nalaze, krv vadim sutra 3 Dan ciklusa i u utorak, cekam novi ciklus i idem u Cipar.

----------


## Inesz

Puljanka sretno u novom pokušaju.

Možeš li napisati okvirne troškove postupka u Španjolskoj?

----------


## sanjka

> Snjeska u Grckoj,Cipru ,Ukrajini,Rusiji je dozvoljena donacija embrija zenama bez partnera 
> ako te zanima mogu ti poslat brojeve od klinika 
> 
> Zao mi je da te partner tako tretira grubo  ako si mores priustit novcano samo naprijed ostvari svoju zelju za djetetom dok jos imas vremena
> u grckoj znam da je dobna granica 50 god a Cipar I Ukraina primaju I one preko 50 te


Evo nasla sam post sto je pretorija pisala.
Znaci i *Ukrajina* ulazi na popis za zene bez partnera.
Pisu i dobne granice cak.

Za Belgiju sam procitala da je 47 god.dobna granica.

----------


## pak

Držim fige Puljanka da ovaj put bude uspješno. Kako se kreću cijene na Cipru? 
Inesz oko 7000 eur je u Španjolskoj 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Inesz

pak, tnx.
ovih 7000 eura je za postupak uz donirane muške spolne stanice?

----------


## sanjka

> Eh drage moje, dugo se nisam javljala, evo ovako skupila sam hrabrosti i otišla, znači u Španjolsku u Madrid, http://www.ivi-fertility.com/en/patients/  ne želim još sve javno ali evo vam nekoliko podataka Prvi dan na kolokviju 160€ , nakon toga FIVET € 6.490 + € 309 banka spermija. Moguće su kod njih sve kombinacije, klinika je velika i sve je jako dobro organizirano, prezadovoljna sam.


Evo ovdje je puljanka pisala cijene.

----------


## sanjka

Ovo su cijene da se smrznes!!
I predpostavljam da je ovo sto je pisala 
bez lijekova za stimulaciju.

----------


## pak

> pak, tnx.
> ovih 7000 eura je za postupak uz donirane muške spolne stanice?


Da, pisala je Puljanka neznam više na kojoj temi javiti će se ona. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## pak

> Ovo su cijene da se smrznes!!
> I predpostavljam da je ovo sto je pisala 
> bez lijekova za stimulaciju.


Mislim da nebi trebalo biti bez lijekova.
Mene za obostranu donaciju uz lijekove košta oko 9000 eura

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## pak

A cijene jesu visoke, jako visoke.


Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sanjka

> Mislim da nebi trebalo biti bez lijekova.
> Mene za obostranu donaciju uz lijekove košta oko 9000 eura
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Ok. Napisat ce puljanka pa cemo znati.

----------


## Jolica30

> ajde drzi se onda te stranice



 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :rock:  :rock:

----------


## puljanka

E da bez ljekova

----------


## puljanka

> Evo ovdje je puljanka pisala cijene.


Da ove cijene su bez ljekova.
U Cipru je jeftinije i to znacajno. Sada cu vam izvaditi iz Cipra.

----------


## puljanka

FIVET € 3500 banka spermija ukljucena
I jos je ukljuceno:

•          ecografia i visite ljecnicke

•          imsi

•          embryoscope

•          embryoglue

•          Assisted Hatching

•          Embryogen

 + Ljekova.... Hotel i avionska karta.

----------


## pak

> E da bez ljekova


Ajme puljanka pa ispada da je cijena uz donaciju j.s ili sa vlastitim stanicama jednaka.  Stvarno puno.
Cipar mi izgleda da je u cjenovnom rangu sa Pragom cca. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## puljanka

Ta klinika u koju sam ja isla je jako popularna ja sam mislila i da i je uspijeh na visokom rangu. Na zalost uvjerila sam se u suprotno. Gledala sam i jednu u Ukrajini, tamo opet garantiraju uspijeh ali su in cijene masne 10000€ . Cek sada ci naci.

----------


## puljanka

Evo u Ukrajini http://www.successful-parents.com/sp

----------


## Inesz

> Ta klinika u koju sam ja isla je jako popularna ja sam mislila i da i je uspijeh na visokom rangu. Na zalost uvjerila sam se u suprotno. Gledala sam i jednu u Ukrajini, tamo opet garantiraju uspijeh ali su in cijene masne 10000€ . Cek sada ci naci.


Puljanka, pitaj za uspjeh s vlastitim stanicama za žene tvoje dobi.

----------


## puljanka

> Puljanka, pitaj za uspjeh s vlastitim stanicama za žene tvoje dobi.


U kom smislu da pitam? U Cipru? Ili u Ukrajini?

----------


## Inesz

Pitaj za rezultate za žene tvoje dobi klinike u koje želiš ići. Tako ćeš moći dobiti realniju sliku šansi za rođenje djeteta.

Razumljivo je da se klinike reklamiraju, da žele dobiti što više korisnika, da ne njihovim web stranicama sve izgleda bajno, da se stječe dojam da SVI i UVIJEK kod njih uspijevaju dobiti dijete. U samokreklamiranju klinke ne prezaju od selektivnog prikazivanja rezultata postupaka - npr. prikazuju "uspjeh" kroz postoke pozitivnih beta, a ne kroz broj živorođene djece; reklamiraju se postotkom kliničkih trudnoća kod žena mladih dobnih skupina (mlađih od 30 godina), ali ne i baš trudnoćama i brojem poroda kod žena starijih od 35 ili 38 godina...

----------


## pak

Isla sam malo usporedjivati cijene jer sam ostala zatecena da je cijena sa vlastitim stanicama i doniranima skoro pa jednaka. Ispada da je u Spanjolskoj tako. Imaju IVI,IVI PLUS, i IVI donaciju. Ove dvije zadnje su skoro pa ista cijena. 
Sto se tice statistike IVI ima na stranicama. 
https://ivi.es/workspace/uploads/pre...596.1485722393

Za zene od 35-39 godina je uspijesnost oko 50% po statistici. Uz donaciju j.s. je naravno i bolja statistika. Meni su rekli od 70-90 %. Realno ja to uzimam sa rezervom.

Za Cipar nisam na njihovim stranicama uspijela naci statisticke podatke.

----------


## Inesz

Pak,

hoćeš pogledati sto kod te spanjolske klinike znači "uspješnost"? Pozitivna beta, potvrda trudnoće u maternici, potvrđena srčana akcija, trudnoća koja traje iza 12 tjedna ili živorođeno dijete?
Kad se piše postotak živorodjene djece u odnosu na broj započetih postupaka (ne u odnosu na broj aspiracija ili transfera), na zalost, brojke u IVF-u postupcima s vlastitim stanicama za žene u dobi od 35-39 puno su niže od 50%. 
 :Sad: 

Gotovo sve klinike prezentiraju uspješnost na nacin da pacijentima izgledaju uspješnije, reklamiraju se, bore s konkurencijom za pacijente i zato ne pišu prave brojke već one koje skoro svi koji trebaju IVF žele vidjeti.

----------


## pak

Znam ja da su postotci puno niži zato i kažem da ja osobno ni sa doniranim stanicama ne vjerujem u postotak od preko 90% uspješnosti koliko piše i kako su mi rekli iako je tih 96% ako se ne varam za treći pokušaj. Kamo li sreće da je tako. 


Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## sanjka

Da zaista koliko im se uopce moze vjerovati u tu njihovu statistiku sto klinike pisu po svojim stranicama. 
Kao izbor klinike mislim da mi to ne bi prevagnulo.

----------


## sanjka

> Ta klinika u koju sam ja isla je jako popularna ja sam mislila i da i je uspijeh na visokom rangu. Na zalost uvjerila sam se u suprotno. Gledala sam i jednu u Ukrajini, tamo opet garantiraju uspijeh ali su in cijene masne 10000€ . Cek sada ci naci.


Puljanka sad je meni lako tu pisati da se upravo tim nisi trebala voditi di ce ici u postupak. 

*Inesz* je vec sve razjasnila zasto pa da sad i ja ne ponavljam. Pusti te sto pisu i garantiraju.
U svemu ovome i sreca igra veliku ulogu.

Dobro odluci di ces ici u postupak...nemoj zuriti.
Za mjesec dva se nece nista puno promjeniti.

Nije niti dobro bas svaki postupak ici u drugu kliniku.
Kako to da te ovi u Cipru nisu trazili da dodjes na pregled??

Kakve su ti analize krvi trazili da napravis??

----------


## Inesz

> Znam ja da su postotci puno niži zato i kažem da ja osobno ni sa doniranim stanicama ne vjerujem u postotak od preko 90% uspješnosti koliko piše i kako su mi rekli iako je tih 96% ako se ne varam za treći pokušaj. Kamo li sreće da je tako. 
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Da, da...  šanse za izaći iz rodilišta s bebom u rukama više su nakon nekoliko odrađenih postupaka (kumulativni učinkak)   :Smile: 

Ovdje je jedno nedavno objavljeno dansko znanstveno istraživanje nad gotovo 20 000 žena na postupcima s vlastitim stanicama:

"...sažetak istraživanja provednog u Danskoj na 19 884 žene koje su započele postupke izvantjelesne oplodnje i intrauterine inseminacije homolognim spolnim stanicama od 2007. do 2010. godine.

Većina žena praćenih u istraživanju (57%) rodila je nakon MPO postupka, dok ih je 14% rodilo nakon spontanog začeća. 

Više od polovice žena (57%) rodilo je unutar 2 godine od početka liječenja, 46% od tih žena ostvarile su trudnoću iz prvog IVF pokušaja. 65% žena rodilo je nakon 3 godine, a 71% nakon 5 godina.

Kao što se očekivalo, studija je pokazala da su godine žene najsnažniji pojedinačni faktor koji određuje uspjeh MPO postupaka. Kumulativna stopa rađanja nakon 5 godina bila je 80% za žene mlađe od 35 godina, 60,5% za žene od 35 - 40 godina, i 26% za žene starije od 40 godina.
Dr. S. Malchau, prezenterica ovog znanstvenog istraživanja, ističe kako zahvaljujući postojanju funkcionalnog i opsežnog MPO registra, pacijenti u Danskoj mogu dobiti realistične i pouzdane odgovore na pitanja koja postavlja svaki par koji ulazi u postupke liječenja neplodnosti:
-koje su naše šanse da imamo dijete?
i
-kad će se to dogoditi?

Abstract O-250, Wednesday 6 July 2016, 10.45 

Long-term prognosis of live birth after ART, intrauterine insemination and spontaneous conceptions in women initiating treatment with homologous gametes – A Danish national cohort study

https://www.eshre2016.eu/Media/Press..._/Malchau.aspx


https://www.facebook.com/rodaneplodnost/

----------


## tetamande

7000 eura u španjolskon dođe da ti oni stavu spermu koju ti imadeš od nekoga? E žene drage a kolko dođe sperma ako je nemaš? Rekla je vama Mande da nađete kojega lipog momka nek van napravi dite mukti a onda svako svojin puten.

----------


## LaraLana

Samo sam dosla da vas sve pozdravim  :Bye: 

Ja sam vec sve ovdje pisala pa da ne ponavljam.

Puljanka polako i dobro razmotri situaciju. Pisala si jos prije da si imala 7 embija treci dan. Dva su ti vratili a sta je samo jedan ostao za smrznuti?
To su sve bili od 6 stanica?? Dal ti je sto detaljnije objasnio biolog..kakve su jajne stanice bile s obzirom da imas PCOS??

I kakav si donorski materijal odabrala...koliko dobar i pokretan je bio, na to mislim??

----------


## LaraLana

> FIVET € 3500 banka spermija ukljucena
> I jos je ukljuceno:
> 
> •          ecografia i visite ljecnicke
> 
> •          imsi
> 
> •          embryoscope
> 
> ...


Kod mene nije bio ni hatching niti embryogen!! Biolog je rekao da ce na dan transfera procjeniti daj je to potrebno. 
Sto embryogen i embryoglue nije jedno te isto???? 

Da nije uspjelo ne bi mijenjala kliniku. Odabrala sam Sistinu zbog dr. Lazarevskog koji je bio i slovenski ucenik i zbog toga 
sto mi je zagrebacki mpo dr. rekao da je Dr. Janevski izvrstan mladi biolog. Mnogi su rekli za Makedonce da bas nisu uspjesni i da su novi u svemu tome.
Al mala bogorodica sistina postoji dugi niz godina i imaju i te kako iskustva. Promjenili su lokaciju i ime jer su to Turci kupili pa se zove Acibadem Sistina.
Sam osnivac svega toga je Dr. Lazarevski. 

U uzem krugu je bila Danska.

----------


## pak

> Samo sam dosla da vas sve pozdravim 
> 
> Ja sam vec sve ovdje pisala pa da ne ponavljam.
> 
> Puljanka polako i dobro razmotri situaciju. Pisala si jos prije da si imala 7 embija treci dan. Dva su ti vratili a sta je samo jedan ostao za smrznuti?
> To su sve bili od 6 stanica?? Dal ti je sto detaljnije objasnio biolog..kakve su jajne stanice bile s obzirom da imas PCOS??
> 
> I kakav si donorski materijal odabrala...koliko dobar i pokretan je bio, na to mislim??


LaraLana kako misliš kakav je donorov materijal odabrala? Ne podrazumijeva li se da je dobar, super pokretan i sl? 


Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## puljanka

Pa nisam nista mogla birati, oni su mi dali PO njihovom naj bolji za mene. Imala sa da, ali samo se jedan nastavio razvijati.

----------


## Mojca

Puljanka, ti si već bila u ex Sistini?

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana kako misliš kakav je donorov materijal odabrala? Ne podrazumijeva li se da je dobar, super pokretan i sl? 
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Pak ne nuzno. Oni ce ti reci ovaj je ok i dobar al mozda ne i super pokretan i sl. Znaci koncentracija/ broj spermija u mililitru je bolje da ih je preko 20 milijuna.
Sistina radi s inernacionalnom bankom Cryos koju svi mogu vidjeti, koliko donora ima i sve info o njima. Zakon u Makedoniji je takav da ako je jednom vec sjeme bilo naruceno nema se pravo isto narucivati za drugu pacijenticu. Donor mora biti anoniman al opet puno toga vidis i procitas o njemu. Mozes pogledati ako te zanima.

Kad sam ih prvi put kontaktirala rekli su mi s kojom bankom rade i da mogu sama pogledati i dati neke donore u uzi krug.
Tako sam i napravila. Kad sam dosla u Sistinu i obavila prvo pregled kod dr i donijela sam vec tad sve nalaze hormona.
Poslije toga psiholog i tek zadnji slijedi biolog i odabir.

Dr. Janevski je odmah rekao za neke iz xy razloga da ne dolaze u obzir. Drugo je savjetovao da uzmemo najbolje pokretno sjeme jer su moji nalazi upucivali na losu kvalitetu js.

Onda mi je objasnio da ako uzmemo losiji materijal da mora raditi icsi oplodnju a da to nije bas tako jednostavno kod losih js.

Koliko sam skuzila bolje je ne dirati losu js jer ju mora pripremiti za icsi. Znaci onda bi i osrednji bili embriji.

Puno klinika/zemalja radi, odnosno ima vlastite banke pa tako da pacijenti nemaju puno informacija o svojim donorima sto se meni osobno ne svidja. Tako da je kod mene veliku prednost i Danska imala zbog toga a u Danskoj mozes sama otici po materijal i donijeti u kliniku sto ispada dosta jeftinije..znaci samo za jednom uzmes, (ja sam morala uzeti za tri pokusaja) al je postupak jako skup, pa smjestaj, avionska karta i troskovima nikad kraja.

----------


## LaraLana

> Pa nisam nista mogla birati, oni su mi dali PO njihovom naj bolji za mene. Imala sa da, ali samo se jedan nastavio razvijati.


Koje si nalaze sve radila do sad?
Jesi pila sto od lijekova?

----------


## pak

> Pak ne nuzno. Oni ce ti reci ovaj je ok i dobar al mozda ne i super pokretan i sl. Znaci koncentracija/ broj spermija u mililitru je bolje da ih je preko 20 milijuna.
> Sistina radi s inernacionalnom bankom Cryos koju svi mogu vidjeti, koliko donora ima i sve info o njima. Zakon u Makedoniji je takav da ako je jednom vec sjeme bilo naruceno nema se pravo isto narucivati za drugu pacijenticu. Donor mora biti anoniman al opet puno toga vidis i procitas o njemu. Mozes pogledati ako te zanima.
> 
> Kad sam ih prvi put kontaktirala rekli su mi s kojom bankom rade i da mogu sama pogledati i dati neke donore u uzi krug.
> Tako sam i napravila. Kad sam dosla u Sistinu i obavila prvo pregled kod dr i donijela sam vec tad sve nalaze hormona.
> Poslije toga psiholog i tek zadnji slijedi biolog i odabir.
> 
> Dr. Janevski je odmah rekao za neke iz xy razloga da ne dolaze u obzir. Drugo je savjetovao da uzmemo najbolje pokretno sjeme jer su moji nalazi upucivali na losu kvalitetu js.
> 
> ...


E o ovome ja uopće nisam razmišljala. 
Nekako mi se podrazumijevao da da donor može biti onaj koji zadovoljava sve uvjete po normativima..
Mi smo dali podatke o onome što tražimo i rekli su nam da će biti malo teže naći donora kakvog mi trebamo i to je to. Klinika ima svoju banku tj banke jer su razgranati po cijeloj Španjolskoj.
Evo mi domaće zadaće za sutra. Idem pisati doktorici i tražiti informacije dok još imam vremena. Iskreno za taj novac želim najbolji materijal koji mogu dobiti.

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## LaraLana

> E o ovome ja uopće nisam razmišljala. 
> Nekako mi se podrazumijevao da da donor može biti onaj koji zadovoljava sve uvjete po normativima..
> Mi smo dali podatke o onome što tražimo i rekli su nam da će biti malo teže naći donora kakvog mi trebamo i to je to. Klinika ima svoju banku tj banke jer su razgranati po cijeloj Španjolskoj.
> Evo mi domaće zadaće za sutra. Idem pisati doktorici i tražiti informacije dok još imam vremena. Iskreno za taj novac želim najbolji materijal koji mogu dobiti.
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Jednostavno ne mozes o svemu razmisljati a niti znati.
Ja sam jako puno ovdje na forumu naucila a i informirala se.
Oni (doktori) su mi uvijek bili dostupni pa tako da se uopce nisam ustrucavala bilo sto da ih pitam.
Jer sve sam ja to posteno i debelo platila i hocu da mi budu na raspolaganju za svaku situaciju i pitanje.

Pak znaci ti nemas pristup nikakvim informacijama o donoru koliko sam shvatila?? To je to sto sam rekla kad imaju svoje banke.
Apsolutno se slazem s tobom.

----------


## pak

> Jednostavno ne mozes o svemu razmisljati a niti znati.
> Ja sam jako puno ovdje na forumu naucila a i informirala se.
> Oni (doktori) su mi uvijek bili dostupni pa tako da se uopce nisam ustrucavala bilo sto da ih pitam.
> Jer sve sam ja to posteno i debelo platila i hocu da mi budu na raspolaganju za svaku situaciju i pitanje.
> 
> Pak znaci ti nemas pristup nikakvim informacijama o donoru koliko sam shvatila?? To je to sto sam rekla kad imaju svoje banke.
> Apsolutno se slazem s tobom.


LaraLana za sada nemam informacije o donoru osim da su ga našli. Malo je to vjerojatno i moja krivica jer stvarno nisam o tome uopće razmišljala. 


Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana za sada nemam informacije o donoru osim da su ga našli. Malo je to vjerojatno i moja krivica jer stvarno nisam o tome uopće razmišljala. 
> 
> 
> Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk


Pak  :grouphug:

----------


## LaraLana

> Pa nisam nista mogla birati, oni su mi dali PO njihovom naj bolji za mene. Imala sa da, ali samo se jedan nastavio razvijati.


Puljanka jel ima sto novo?????

----------


## puljanka

Ne, odgodila sam za ciklus u 5 mjesecu. Onda cu u Cipar.

----------


## Mojca

Čekamo s tobom.

----------


## puljanka

Opet odgodila za 9 mi. iz privatnih razloga.

----------


## puljanka

Pozdrav svima, kakvi su zakoni s Bosnom? Dali u Bosni mogu same zene ili ne?

----------


## Natka12345678

LaraLana i ja sam u "pohodu" na svoju bebicu i već sam u kontaktu s makedonskom klinikom Sistina. Razmatram i Dansku. 
Nigdje ne mogu naći da li ti je uspjelo!? <3
Voljela bi da se nekako povežemo radi iskustva.

----------


## Natka12345678

Evo i mene, nova sam tu, ali isto razmišljam o postupku s doniranom spermom. Za sada sam u kontaktu s Makedonijom s Sistinom i doktorom Janevskim, a u razamtranju mi je i Danska, evo jučer poslala e-mail, nemam još dogovora.
Zanima me da li je LaraLanai uspijelo u Makedoniji?

----------


## LaraLana

*Natka*, daaaaa ja sam ostvarila trudnocu u Sistini i to od prve. Vrati se par stranica unatrag jer sam sve napisala a i naci ces dosta korisnih informacija.
Nema puno stranica pa zapravo mozes sve procitati.

Sve zemlje su navedene gdje zene samice mogu na ivf sa doniranim sjemenom.

Ima i jos jedna klinika u Skopju i zove se Newborn.
Hulija je to spominjala nedavno a rade sa istom bankom sjemena.

Evo ti link od mpo u Makedoniji jer sam i tu pisala.
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/52643-P...a-u-Makedoniji

Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## LaraLana

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/90321-IVF-za-samce

Evo i ovaj link ima.

----------


## LaraLana

*Natka* ovo sam zaboravila pa ako ti je vazno da u klinici imaju koordinatori koji govore "naski" jezik evo link od klinike u Grckoj.

http://embryolab.eu/sr/nas-tim/admin...vno-odeljenje/

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav svima, kakvi su zakoni s Bosnom? Dali u Bosni mogu same zene ili ne?


Puljanka ti se jos uvijek trazis!!
U Bosni moze vjerojatno kao i u Srbiji "ne legalno".

A to bas ne preporucujem nikome  :Wink:

----------


## LaraLana

> LaraLana i ja sam u "pohodu" na svoju bebicu i već sam u kontaktu s makedonskom klinikom Sistina. Razmatram i Dansku. 
> Nigdje ne mogu naći da li ti je uspjelo!? <3
> Voljela bi da se nekako povežemo radi iskustva.


Natka samo da znas da ce ti postovi biti kasnije objavljeni dok ih odobri osoblje foruma.
Kad budes imala 10 postova onda ide sve brze i bude odmah vidljivo.
Na puno tema sam ja pisala da mi je uspjelo pa sam ti ostavila linkove da mozes procitati.
Ima i moj protokol koji sam imala.

Puljanka je ostavila link i cijene od klinike u Cipru pa uzmi si i to u obzir jer se kupuje materijal samo za jednom.
Tako je i u Ukrajini i u Grckoj. Zapravo u vecini zemalja. A to je velika razlika u cijeni vec u Sistini gdje kupujes za tri puta i placas 3000 eura samo materijal.

Ja da sam znala za ovu kliniku u Grckoj vjerojatno bi i njima pisala.

----------


## LaraLana

Al eto ja sam htjela sto prije ici u postupak pa tako da se nisam puno vise raspitivala i trazila pa tako nisam vise isla traziti klinike niti pisati mailove vec sam to sve kasnije procitala tu na forumu jer "svi ljudi sve znaju"  :Wink:  

Tako da eto tebi pisem da znas pa vidi i izracunaj si dobro koliko ce te to sve kostati.

Pisale su cure i za Spanjolsku da je jako skupa.

Mene je sve ukupno doslo oko 8000 eura.
Sve sam nalaze radila privatno sto su trazili.
Znaci onda odlazak dole, potpisivanje i kupnja materijala.
Onda opet dole...postupak, lijekovi, hotel 14 dana.
Znaci sve sve sto se tice postupka i dva puta odlazak dole i natrag.
Meni to sad vise nije bitno jer sam uspjela pa i ne mislis na to. Al lijepo bi bilo da mi je ostalo 2000-2500 eura da sam recimo isla negdje drugo. Jer netko i zbog razlike u 500 eura idu u drugu kliniku jer mu to puno znaci.
Eto cisto informativno da znas.

----------


## LaraLana

Moji nalazi hormona nisu bili bas zadovoljavajuci pa mi se zurilo. Stimulaciju lijekova sam platila 2000 eura.
Primala sam prvo 6 ampula gonala dnevno pa onda 5 gonala i 1 merional. I tako 11 dana. Jedan gonal ti je 210 kn a menopur malo jeftiniji. I Cetrotide koji je 320 kn. Ja sam dole lijekove kupovala al je ista cijena. Zapravo samo sam prva tri dana stimulacije ovdje kupila i davala, ostalo sve dole kod njih na hitnoj. I Decapeptyl sam koristila isto al samo 5 kom.i one su oko 50, 60 kn.
Stimulacija i protokol ti ovisi o tvom statusu hormona, izgledu jajnika i broju antralnih folikula.
Nije za svakoga isto. Netko ce proci za 1000 eura za lijekove.

Nadam se da sam ti bar malo pomogla i razjasnila neke stvari.

Javi se kako napredujes!!!!

----------


## LaraLana

> Evo i mene, nova sam tu, ali isto razmišljam o postupku s doniranom spermom. Za sada sam u kontaktu s Makedonijom s Sistinom i doktorom Janevskim, a u razamtranju mi je i Danska, evo jučer poslala e-mail, nemam još dogovora.
> Zanima me da li je LaraLanai uspijelo u Makedoniji?


Di si *Natka*???
ili su te zabezeknule cijene ili te je tetamande izbacila iz takta kad si citala  :Wink:  

Jesu se javili Danci?

Bas steta da se cure koje su pisala vise ne jave....od Lorene nikada vise niti jedno slovo....babytime se isto vise ne javlja.....bilo je jos par imena s par postova i to je u biti to....bit ce da su odustale.

----------


## puljanka

Ne meni nije ni prvi ni drugi puta bili uspjesno.

----------


## puljanka

> Natka samo da znas da ce ti postovi biti kasnije objavljeni dok ih odobri osoblje foruma.
> Kad budes imala 10 postova onda ide sve brze i bude odmah vidljivo.
> Na puno tema sam ja pisala da mi je uspjelo pa sam ti ostavila linkove da mozes procitati.
> Ima i moj protokol koji sam imala.
> 
> Puljanka je ostavila link i cijene od klinike u Cipru pa uzmi si i to u obzir jer se kupuje materijal samo za jednom.
> Tako je i u Ukrajini i u Grckoj. Zapravo u vecini zemalja. A to je velika razlika u cijeni vec u Sistini gdje kupujes za tri puta i placas 3000 eura samo materijal.
> 
> Ja da sam znala za ovu kliniku u Grckoj vjerojatno bi i njima pisala.


Ja sam od Cipra odustala, iz privatnih razloga, tj nisam nikada dobila odgovore na konkretne pitanja....

----------


## Natka12345678

Hello girls samice  :Heart: 

Tu sam, tu sa, tako mi je drago da nas ima. Dopisujem se sa svim mogućim klinikama koje meni zvuce ok,pa procesuiram informacije... Da, svi su mi odgovorili kojima sam pisala. I eto da se napravit i u ceskoj za jeftnije od makedonije, ali....kad dobijem mogućnost privatnih poruka pisem kako,ako koga zanima. Danska sve pretrage kod njih pa dosta dodje. Ali pregovaram s jos jednom odozgo pa ako uspijem ono sto mislim javim  :Heart: 
LaraLana smijem pitata koliko si imala godina kad si radila IVF

Znam cijene u makedoniji jer su mi sve napisali i znam za tri pokusaja. Samo po zadnjim pregledima meni je sve ok sta se tice reprodukcije...pa mozda mogu ustedit na ljekovima ne znam..imam osjećaj da tek kad krenes u to,vidis prave cijene
Evo cure javljam kako budem imala dalje novosti, pa mozda nekome pomognem...
Ljubim vas sve samice-mamice-hrabrice

----------


## LaraLana

Jutro....
Znam za Cesku tocno sto mislis. I meni su nudili tako al sam se zahvalila i odbila.

Sve sam linkove ostavila i vidim da nisi citala, zaista nema puno za citati i sve odgovore ces naci tamo.

I meni je po pregledima sve bilo super, stovise savrseno al nalazi hormona su nesto sasvim drugo i govore puno jer imaju jednu svoju dimenziju.

----------


## Natka12345678

Jutric,

Ok...
Nisam citala linkove, jer sam sve to vec is citala, vjerujmi nema toga sta po formumima, sta po netu, sta kroz pitanja mailovima nisam ispitala. Nocu se budim i surfam kako se čega sjetim :D.
otvorila sam neke tvoje linkove kako ne, ali ispada da sta god otvorim da sam to već citala, mozda sam slučajno nesto preskočila.
Da ceska, ali oni koliko sam shvatila imaju svoju banku sperme i ne mozes birat ovako ko sta mozes on line pogledat cyros banku, sto mi je super. Inače frendica mi je isla u cesku, ali zbog losih jajanih stanica pa su kupili js i oplodili muževom spermom, otrdunila i sad ima zdravog bebaca, tako da ok su koliko znam po njoj. 

Inace jos mi postove provjeravaju pa treba neko vrijeme da se vide tako da sry-te na kašnjenju.
Imam pitanje jos jedno, znam da po preporuci se ne kupuje ispod MOT20 mislim da si to i  ti negdje napisala, koliko si/ste ti uzeli

----------


## Inesz

Cure, je li vam u Češkoj nude da dođete s "partnerom"?

----------


## Natka12345678

U Českoj ti nude da dođeš ili tamo s partnerom (koji to ne treba biti) samo da se netko potpiše ili da doma ovjeriš kod bilježnika nekog kao partnera i doneseš potvrdu, nitko ne provjerava da li ti je to stvarni partner.

----------


## Natka12345678

Vidim da je i Brussel dosta aktivan jel zna neko cijene?

----------


## sanjka

> Vidim da je i Brussel dosta aktivan jel zna neko cijene?


Brussel je dosta skup isto kao i Danska i Španjolska.
Sa doniranim sjemenom (za jedan pokusaj) u Brusselu bi te doslo izmedju 5000 i 6000 eura s tim da u to ulazi lijekovi za stimulaciju, svi uzv koliko ih treba, vadjenje krvi, punkcija i transfer i zamrzavanje embrija i rade icsi oplodnju. Ovo je bez embryogena i hatchinga.
To dvoje jos dodje oko 700 eura.

Znaci ovo su cijene bez avio karte, bez hotela, bez briseva i nalaza hormona, bez markera na hepatitis i sve ostalo jos sto ti budu trazili.
To ako sve budes jos isla raditi privatno doci ce ti na isto kao u *LaruLanu* u Sistini.
S tim da je Lara posebno skupo platila stimulaciju i ima materijala jos koliko sam skuzila za dva puta.

U sistini je ivf 1650 eura
A u Danskoj i Brusselu je oko 2400 eura.

----------


## sanjka

Jesi pisala ovoj klinici u Grckoj??

A ovoj u Cipru??
Ako Puljanka nije dobila konkretne odgovore ne mora znaciti da neces i ti. Morate biti dosadne i uporne i pitati i pisati. Meni su sasvim ok cijene u Cipru i u tu cijenu od 3000 i nesto eura je i matetijal i embryogen i hatching i vjerojatno zamrzavanje preostalih embrija.

----------


## Natka12345678

Sanjka,
A ti? Ti isto negdje bila,radis na tome? Uspijela?

----------


## sanjka

> Sanjka,
> A ti? Ti isto negdje bila,radis na tome? Uspijela?


Mi postupke obavljamo u hr al citam i informiram se pa tako da znam i cijene i proceduru.

Na ovoj temi pisu svi iz tog razloga da se dodje do sto vise informacija kome je potrebno, odnosno do klinika koje rade donaciju.

Ovo za Prag ne znam :/
Razumijem Laru zasto je odbila.

----------


## Natka12345678

Ma razumijem i ja naravno,ja samo prenosim info. Da ljudi imaju cim vise informacija i da si ispune svoje zelje na njima odgovarajuci nacin. Meni jedino pasu vise te klinike gdje mozes malo procitat o donatorima,a koliko sam shvatila u ceskoj das opis otprilke i oni ti ga nadju. Al eto znam parove koji su bili u ceskoj i zadovoljni,al parovi...

----------


## sanjka

Par zemalja bas radi s Cryos bankom al to ces morati sama istraziti jer ja ne znam. Al vecina ima svoje banke.
Posto Cryos ima dostavu materijala cini mi se u preko 70 zemalja a ako tebi bas tako odgovara Cryos iz tih razloga jer donatora biras sama pitaj klinike za koje si zainteresirana da Cryos njima dostavi materijal za tebe.
Vjerujem da ta opcija nije iskljucena.
Pitaj, nista te ne kosta.

----------


## LaraLana

Nije lose ovo sto ti je Sanjka predlozila a mozda ce jos jednostavnije biti da kontaktiras Cryos i njih pitas da ti daju popis "klinika" s kojim suradjuju pa ces tako prije doci do konkretnih informacija.
Bitnije je da se dijete rodi zivo i zdravo vec dal ce imati plave ili smedje oci ili plavu ili smedju kosu.
Gdje god da budes isla ipak svi gledaju da se podudaraju neke stvari i testirani su na sve bolesti.

Osim u ovoj gore zemlji sto sam spominjala di se "ne legalno" radi nemam pojma od kud su donatori i na sto su testirani.

Na zalost sad su neke zemlje postale meta terorizma pa bi ja kao ja obratila pozornost i na to....al to sam ja i neka se nitko ne uvrijedi.

----------


## LaraLana

> Cure, je li vam u Češkoj nude da dođete s "partnerom"?


Inesz eto upravo tako. Ne zelim ime koordinatorice pisati sad ovdje koja mi je to napisala....bilo pa proslo. Onda me je druga uputila na pravu adresu.

----------


## Inesz

LaraLana, je li bi onda i taj "partner" u Češkoj trebao biti i donor spolnih stanica za solo zene ili zene u istospolnim vezama? Ili?
Zbunj...

----------


## LaraLana

Ne, on ti je samo pokrice da se moze napraviti ivf postupak zeni samici. Treba ovjera od javnog biljeznika da zivite nevjencani. Isto kao sto traze i ovdje parovima da donesu ili vjencani list ili potvrdu od biljeznika.
Znaci ja bi sad morala moliti i traziti nekoga od svojih prijatelja da ide samnom to potpisati i jos predpostavljam da bi morao i biti na transferu dati potpis za suglasnost.

Ne hvala...meni to u zivotu ne treba na takav nacin.
Ovo sto sam dobila u Sistini je vrlo elegantno napravljeno i sve po propisima.

----------


## Natka12345678

Ma naravno da nije stvar u boji ociju ili u boji kose,nego cyros ima u prosirenim profilima i na sta su sve testirani tako da ne znam nekako su mi sigurniji

----------


## Inesz

Uh...Uh... Zar ne bi bilo pošteno da u toj češkoj klinici solo ženi naprosto kažu: "zakon nam ne dozvoljava da obavljamo IVF/IUI za žene samice/žene u istopolnim vezama" i eventualno dati info u kojim se europskim zemljama mogu dalje oko toga žene informirati.

Ovako, čini se kako se radi zarade ne libe izigravati zadane zakonske okvire, a ne prezaju ni gaziti ponos i dostojanstvo žena samica/žena u istospolnim vezama nudeći im da, eto tako, ovjere kod javnog bilježnika lažni sadržaj da žive u izvanbračnoj vezi s muškarcem. 

Nego, sve i da je nekoj npr. solo ženi, prihvatljivo u želji za djetetom, da s nekim prijateljem/poznanikom ovjeri kod bilježnika da žive zajedno izvan braka, kako to da u češkoj klinici ne traže da taj muškarac bude donor spolnih stanica za MPO postupak te žene, već se radi sa materijalom nepoznatog donora?!

----------


## LaraLana

Inesz upravo tako sam ja u tom trenutku to pomislila bas tako kako pises ti sada. Vjerojatno u spise stave nalaz od sgrama da su nepokretni ili sto vec.
Ne znam strucno izraz kako se zove dijagnoza kad nema pokretnih spermija.

----------


## LaraLana

Drago mi je da je i Natka to napisala da ne ispadne sad da ja nesto izmisljam!!!!

----------


## LaraLana

> Ma naravno da nije stvar u boji ociju ili u boji kose,nego cyros ima u prosirenim profilima i na sta su sve testirani tako da ne znam nekako su mi sigurniji


Natka pisi Cryosu pa vidi s kojim klinikama rade?

----------


## Natka12345678

Ma ne gledam ja to tako tragicno s ceskom,znam da ima parova gdje musko je partner koji npr.ima dijete iz prvog braka ili nesto i jednostavno kaze da ce podrzat partnericu,ali da ne zeli da je to dijete njegovo zbog losih iskustava...sad mozemo mi raspravljat dal je to licemjerno ili ne...ali ta zena u tom trenutku ima partnera zar ne?
Ali svejedno ni ja nisam za tu opciju,od pocetka mi ta sistina klika iako se susrecem sa milion predrasuda i prevrtanja ociju kad kazem makedonija,dok nisam nikome govorila ni na kraj pameti mi nije bila predrasuda o makedoniji.

----------


## Inesz

Uh... bilo bi to krivotvorenje medicinske dokumentacije, osim ako solo žena zbilja nema poznanika/prijatelja sa dijagnozom azoospermije koji je spreman kod javnog bilježnika ovjeriti sadržaj da živi s tom ženom u izvanbračnoj vezi...

*Azoospermija* je dijagnoza koja označava potpuno odsustvo spermija u ejakulatu - ili nema proizvodnje spermija (neopstruktivna azoospermija) ili se radi određenih opstruktivnih procesa, spermiji ne mogu dospjeti u ejakulat.

Azoospermia označava jedinu dijagnozu koja predstavlja apsolutnu neplodnost muškarca, i na sreću puno je rjeđa u odnosu na druge dijagnoze koje označavaju smanjenu plodnost muškarca, npr:
astenozoospermia-smanjen broj pokretnih spermija; oligzoospermia-smanjen broj spermija; astenooligzoospermia-smanjen broj i smanjena pokretljivost spermija...
Ove i druge dijagnoze zaobilaze se klasičnom IVF oplodnjom ili ICSI oplodnjom. Npr, čak i da muškarac nema niti jedna pokretni spermij, ICSI se može raditi i s nepokretnim spermijima...

----------


## Natka12345678

LaraLana u kontaktu sam ja s cyrosom...

----------


## Natka12345678

Da,potpomognuta oplodnja se radi i s jedva pokretnim spermijima i za takav slucaj znam i sta najbolje uspijelo i to se radilo u zg  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> Ma ne gledam ja to tako tragicno s ceskom,znam da ima parova gdje musko je partner koji npr.ima dijete iz prvog braka ili nesto i jednostavno kaze da ce podrzat partnericu,ali da ne zeli da je to dijete njegovo zbog losih iskustava...sad mozemo mi raspravljat dal je to licemjerno ili ne...ali ta zena u tom trenutku ima partnera zar ne?
> Ali svejedno ni ja nisam za tu opciju,od pocetka mi ta sistina klika iako se susrecem sa milion predrasuda i prevrtanja ociju kad kazem makedonija,dok nisam nikome govorila ni na kraj pameti mi nije bila predrasuda o makedoniji.


Ovdje pišemo o solo ženama ili ženama u istospolnim vezama kojima je potreban IVF/IUI s doniranim spolnim stanicama. Ovaj hipotetski primjer kojeg si navela odnosi se na žene u hetero vezi i ovdje nije relevantan.

----------


## LaraLana

Inesz eto jos sam nesto naucila.
E sad zbilja bi bilo tesko naci meni kao samici nekoga bas s tom dijagnozom azoospermijom i jos da mi glumi partnera.
Al mislim da smo vec sve rekle i istog smo misljenja.
Apsolutno se slazem s tobom.
Iz tog razloga su prekrizeni za mene u startu odmah!!!

----------


## Natka12345678

Ok,nisam mislila nista lose zao mi je sta sam dala nerelavntan primjer

----------


## LaraLana

> Ma ne gledam ja to tako tragicno s ceskom,znam da ima parova gdje musko je partner koji npr.ima dijete iz prvog braka ili nesto i jednostavno kaze da ce podrzat partnericu,ali da ne zeli da je to dijete njegovo zbog losih iskustava...sad mozemo mi raspravljat dal je to licemjerno ili ne...ali ta zena u tom trenutku ima partnera zar ne?
> Ali svejedno ni ja nisam za tu opciju,od pocetka mi ta sistina klika iako se susrecem sa milion predrasuda i prevrtanja ociju kad kazem makedonija,dok nisam nikome govorila ni na kraj pameti mi nije bila predrasuda o makedoniji.


Natka razgovor s psihologom je obavezan.
Ako ti sada vec imas predrasude u vezi Makedoniji onda dobro razmisli da li je ovo za tebe.
Oprosti sto sam iskrena ali je tako. Veliki klik se u glavi mora napraviti jer ovo sto sam ja prosla kao samica nije niti malo lako i moras se znati nositi s tim....i prije vec budes trudna.

----------


## Natka12345678

Ja ne znam jer ja ne znam pisat ili sta...ali non stop me krivo shvacate. Gdje sam napisala da imam predrasude nemam ja nego drugi,bio je to samo komentar. Znam za psihologa u makedoniji,znam i cijenu i uvijek to hvalim kako je super da moras proc psihologa. Ne kuzim sve sta kazem napad...

----------


## Natka12345678

I sad ponovno citam svoj post i dalje ne mogu iscitat da JA mam predrasude..ajmo se probat objasnit:napisala sam da meni nisu na pamet padale predrasude o zemlji makedoniji niti da itko drugu ima predrasude o makedoniji, znaci drugi imaju predrasude ja ne i iznenadilo me da uopce ima predrasuda i nije bilo predrasuda o tome da imam dijete s donorom nego o zemlji u koju idem to radit...jel me sad netko kuzi?

----------


## LaraLana

Citiram "*dok nisam nikome govorila ni na kraj pameti mi nije bila predrasuda o makedoniji*"
Sto bi ja trebala zakljuciti iz ovoga!!!!

Ovdje jako puno informacija ima. Niti u pola ih toliko nije bilo kad sam ja pocela pisati i cini mi se da sam jedina zena samica koja ovdje bodri sve cure koje su i po jedan dva posta napisale.

Sretno sto god odlucis i gdje god isla.

----------


## Natka12345678

Pa upravo to treba nam podrska,a ne recimo ja bi iz tvog posta trebala iscitat neces proc psihologa jer necu pricat o tome zasto na ovakav nacin zelim postat mama i zasto sama nego cu kpd psihologa pricat o drzavi makedoniji.
Ja sam samo komentirala da ne vj.koliko predrasuda ima o makedoniji dok ja nisam pocela pricat o tome nisam bila ni svjesna da ljudi tako gledaju na tu zemlju i nije mi jasno zasto..to je sve.
A to da to nije nimalo lako bit u svemu ovome same ne moras mi ni pricat imam i sestru koja je prosla VTO i muke i ljekovai svega,a sve to s partnerom...onda mogu mislit kako je sve to proc sama.

----------


## LaraLana

I hvala svim curama koje su mene bodrile i dale podrsku jer se ovdje nije pisalo...mojca, inesz, ginger, pak, bubekica i druge curke ako sam zaboravila sorry.....daaaa kadauna  :Wink:

----------


## sanjka

Natka probaj kontaktirati ovu drugu kliniku u Skopju...Newborn. Oni rade s Cryosom isto.
To je bas nedavno jedna forumasica pisala da je iz Sistine otisla njima. Cak su i cijene nize....mislim da je dr. Tatjana pa pogledaj pod osobljem i nadji mail.

----------


## sanjka

> Jutro....
> Znam za Cesku tocno sto mislis. I meni su nudili tako al sam se zahvalila i odbila.
> 
> Sve sam linkove ostavila i vidim da nisi citala, zaista nema puno za citati i sve odgovore ces naci tamo.
> 
> I meni je po pregledima sve bilo super, stovise savrseno al nalazi hormona su nesto sasvim drugo i govore puno jer imaju jednu svoju dimenziju.


LaraLana samo cu napisati da si zena zmaj!
Svaka ti cast na trudu, upornosti i volji a i hrabrosti.
Citala sam sve i vidim da si sve sama prosla i sama si dole bila. Drago mi je da je uspjelo i tebi i tvojoj M.zelim svu srecu svijeta  :Smile:

----------


## Natka12345678

Hvala Sanjka na info. ❤❤❤

----------


## sanjka

> *Natka*, daaaaa ja sam ostvarila trudnocu u Sistini i to od prve. Vrati se par stranica unatrag jer sam sve napisala a i naci ces dosta korisnih informacija.
> Nema puno stranica pa zapravo mozes sve procitati.
> 
> Sve zemlje su navedene gdje zene samice mogu na ivf sa doniranim sjemenom.
> 
> Ima i jos jedna klinika u Skopju i zove se Newborn.
> Hulija je to spominjala nedavno a rade sa istom bankom sjemena.
> 
> Evo ti link od mpo u Makedoniji jer sam i tu pisala.
> ...


*Natka* evo ovdje ti je Lara odmah dala informaciju o Newborn klinici. Pa tako da znas. Moras dobro sve citati a ne na brzinu preletit, pa ako treba i pet puta se vratit na jednu te istu temu  :Wink:

----------


## Natka12345678

Znan da je,ja sam se samo tebi jos jednom zahvalila  :Wink: . Eto hvala i tebi i njoj na info

----------


## Natka12345678

Jedino sta si ti sanjka dodala na info Tatjanu i jos neke stvari  :Wink:

----------


## sanjka

Ajd pliz javi ovdje da cure i parovi kojima treba informacija znaju sto su ti odgovorile klinike koje si kontaktirala i cijene postupaka.

----------


## Natka12345678

Eh,imam sistinu,vitanovu (danska) sam izbrisala jer mi je odmah otpala,mislim da imam cesku negdje,newborn, moram malo vidjet pa cu copy-pastat ono sta su mi napisali,cijene cu stavit....
Al idem popodne na put,tako da nece bit prije ponedjeljka

----------


## sanjka

Ok. 
Znaci nisi onu kliniku u Grckoj Embryolab kontaktirala?
Mislim da su pisali da je u Danskoj Storkklinik ako se ne varam azurniji s informacijama.
Imas jos u Madjarskoj Kali klinika.
I ima tu par stranica ispred na temi je Lara od Bugarske linkove ostavila.

----------


## Natka12345678

Nisam Grcku kontaktirala iako mi je na popisu. Znam da ima i Madjarska i Bugarska,ali nisam svima slala. Prvoj kojoj sam slala je bila Sistina i to zato jer sam ju nasla kao preporuku u biltenu Women in Adria gdje je bio clanak za samice kako mogu ostvarit majcinstvo i preporuke. Mozda bi i taj link nekome dobro dosao..ako stignem stavim ga danas. Sto se tice Madjarske mislim da je na postovima bilo,Bugarske se ne sjecam. Ali ako ce pomoc sve na jednom mjestu nije mi tesko poslat i njima mail. Jedino sto zelim je da se svima zelje ostvare ❤

----------


## Natka12345678

Evo,to je to mozda i ovo nekome pomogne kod odluke: http://www.womeninadria.com/posvajan...kse-ostvariti/

----------


## Port.Coton

Drage sve, evo da dignem malo temu.
Javljam da sam imala svoje prvo iskustvo u Storkklinici u Danskoj u kojoj sam išla na "običnu" inseminaciju bez hormonalne pomoći.
Nalazi pokazaju sve 5 što se zdravlja, imam 34 godine pa odličila krenuti ovak.
Obzirom da sam danas dobila mengu, počinjem razmišljati koji je korak ako nakon drugog pokušaja ne uspije obična inseminacija.
U Storklinici su skroz profi, ugođaj divan, sve objasne... obična inseminacija 3000kn+2500kn sperma. Naravnu tu je put, smješta, a ta Danska skupa ako hoćeš kavu popit  :Smile: 

Čitam dosta o Makedoniji za budućnost ako budem išla na hormone, IVF...

Uglavnom, drago mi je pratiti ove teme, daju mi nadu.

----------


## buga-b

Pozdrav svima!
Evo i ja duže vrijeme razmišljam o djetetu, prosurfala sam neke klinike, ali tek sam sada naletila na ovaj forum.
Iskreno, vidim da sam poprilično bila neupućena. 
Da li je koja uspjela ostati trudna?
Port.Coton u kojoj si ti sad fazi?

Ja se spremam za pothvat krajem ove godine.

----------


## Katesplit1

> Pozdrav svima!
> Evo i ja duže vrijeme razmišljam o djetetu, prosurfala sam neke klinike, ali tek sam sada naletila na ovaj forum.
> Iskreno, vidim da sam poprilično bila neupućena. 
> Da li je koja uspjela ostati trudna?
> Port.Coton u kojoj si ti sad fazi?
> 
> Ja se spremam za pothvat krajem ove godine.


buga-b

Ja sam ti bila u Danskoj jedan postupak, u Makedoniji tri, u Grčkoj jednom. Imam 42 godine i nisam reagirala na hormonalnu stimulaciju i na kraju sam se odlučila za duplu donaciju. 
Imas i sličnu temu: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/90321-I...e-bez-partnera
Pročitaj pa vidi gdje se uopće može ići. 

Koliko imaš godina, koliki ti je AMH i broj antralnih folikula?Štitnjača?

----------


## Munkica

Postupci se rade i u Belgiji.

----------


## Eva81

Zamolila bi Katesplit za informaciju kako je kontaktirala kliniku u Grckoj? Meni treba samo donacija sjemena,kod mene je sve u redu i sa zdravljem i hormonima i odgovorom na stimulaciju,ali nisam uspjela u Makedoniji i razocarano sam otisla.

----------


## LaraLana

Pozdrav Eva 81,

Dok ti se Kate ne javi da ti odgovorim.
Klinika se kontaktira mailom i imaju i skype konzultacije.
To je danas bar najmanji problem neku od klinika kontaktirati jer sve na svojim stranicama imaju kako ih se kontaktirati.

Ako smijem pitati sto ti tocno znaci da je sve u redu s zdravljem i hormonima?
Kakve si stimulacije imala u Makedoniji i embrije?

Ja sam bila u Sistini i evo drugi put trudna i pred kraj sam trudnoce. Dva pokusaja i oba puta uspjesno.
Ali ako si citala temu a nema puno stranica onda si procitala sve na ovoj temi a i na temi "samohrana majka".

----------


## Katesplit1

> Zamolila bi Katesplit za informaciju kako je kontaktirala kliniku u Grckoj? Meni treba samo donacija sjemena,kod mene je sve u redu i sa zdravljem i hormonima i odgovorom na stimulaciju,ali nisam uspjela u Makedoniji i razocarano sam otisla.


Eva81
Klinika se zove IVFSerum, 
http://www.ivfserum.com/

Ako hoćeš slobodno me kontaktiraj na PP
Imaju ti svoju banku sperme, moji donori su poljaci
A možeš naručit iz Cryosa ili European sperm bank 
Mislim da je postupak s doniranim sjemenom 3000euro, 
Sjeme iz njihove banke ti je besplatno
Pohrana zametaka im je relativno skupa - 1000 euro po slamci, ali je dobro što uključuje budući FET ako ga bude

KOliko si puta bila u Makedoniji i kod koga
Napiši u PP

----------


## LaraLana

Kate ne moze Eva jos slati pp dok ne skupi 10 postova.

----------


## LaraLana

3000 eura + lijekovi za stimulaciju....

----------


## LaraLana

> Pozdrav Eva 81,
> 
> Dok ti se Kate ne javi da ti odgovorim.
> Klinika se kontaktira mailom i imaju i skype konzultacije.
> To je danas bar najmanji problem neku od klinika kontaktirati jer sve na svojim stranicama imaju kako ih se kontaktirati.
> 
> Ako smijem pitati sto ti tocno znaci da je sve u redu s zdravljem i hormonima?
> Kakve si stimulacije imala u Makedoniji i embrije?
> 
> ...


Odnosno htjedoh napisati na temi "ivf za samice - zene bez partnera"

----------


## Eva81

Hvala lijepo Katesplit na informaciji. Zainteresirala sam se za tu i za jos jednu kliniku na Cipru, gdje ce ici jos jedna cura koju sam upoznala u Sistini. Objavicu ovdje sve informacije koje saznam.
LaraLana cestitam i zelim ti puno srece!

----------


## LaraLana

Puljanka je pisala cijene i proceduru za Cipar.
Ja sam isto na samom pocetku kontaktirala s Ciprom al sam odustala.

----------


## Eva81

Evo info za Embryolab, cijena je 3250€ sa doniranim sjemenom i izjava koju donosi notar je 80€. Naravno to je cijena bez lijekova! Donor se bira po fizickim karakteristima i anonimni su!
Poslala sam upitnik u Serum i cekam odgovor!

----------


## LaraLana

Hvala Roda Forum  :Heart: 
A znate i zbog cega  :Grin:

----------


## Inesz

LaraLana
tu smo za to  :Smile: 
sretno draga!!!

----------


## Imogen

Koje zemlje dopuštaju samohranim majkama inseminaciju, trenutno?
Mislim, od zemalja EU. ne bih išla u Makedoniju.
I da li provjeravaju mentalno zdravlje.

----------


## LaraLana

Pisali smo vec o zemljama u kojim je dopusteno.
Vrati se par stranica pa lijepo procitaj.
Tocnije na str.5 !!!!!

----------


## Imogen

Zar to nije bilo prije 3-5 godina, to što se pisalo?

----------


## LaraLana

Iiiiii????
Pa nisu klinike koje su u EU prestale raditi postupke!!!!
To si pitala.
Sve informacije koje zemlje rade postupke svih oblika pise na predhodnim stranicama.
Jako puno informacija i cijene postupaka.
Samo treba procitati.
Izaberi zemlju koju zelis i kontaktiraj kliniku koja tebi odgovara po tvojim kriterijima.
Jer tu ti mi nemozemo pomoci.

----------


## Argente

Hajde, LL, nemoj odmah đonom  :Smile: 
Imogen, koliko mi ovdje znamo, sve je isto kao i onda. Ne ide baš puno samica u postupke pa su i info na kapaljku. Ali to je manje-više to, nije 3 godine baš neki predug vremenski period u ovakvim sustavima.
Ajde kad budeš iznazivala ove koje ti dolaze u obzir, pliz napiši ovdje update jer to rijetko tko napravi pa onda samo LaraLana piše i ponavlja se, nije ni čudo da se naživcira  :lool:  I sretno.

----------


## LaraLana

Da al puno njih dodje napisu jedan post i nestanu. Bezveze i neozbiljno. 
Ja da sam prije 5 godina imala ovoliko informacija ne bi niti jedno pitanje postavila ovdje.
Nema 108 stranica za procitati i ne razumijem zasto je nekome problem to procitati.
Pa da, onda je najlakse postaviti pitanje  :Wink:

----------


## sara79

Hahaha ajde ajde Argente ne moras ni ti odmah tako.
Ko i neki dan tamo na trudnoci ti i zuta sto ismijavate novu forumasicu.....nije bas lijepo.
Mozes misliti sto ce napisati update kao i svaka do sada!!!!

Apropos gore zena napisa informaciju od 02.2018.
Jel to od prije 3-5 godina?????

----------


## sanjka

:Laughing:  :Laughing:  ma jel to ona zuta sto je bila blokirana pred sami porod???

----------


## sara79

E upravo ta zuta koja zivi za pitanja i kojekakve provokacije a i sama dugo nije znala da je trudna po drugi put  :Smile:  

Sto se tice postupaka to je vrlo tezak i mrkotrpan put a i kosta pa neke cure i odustanu kad vide cifre.
Pogledajte samo koliko je se samo Kate namucila.
Pa idi tamo pa operacija pa opet idi tamo i sada nosi blizance.
Tako razumijem i Laru da je isla po drugu bebu radi prve bebe da ima drustvo a i da imaju jedno drugo.
Lara vrlo lijepo od tebe i hrabro ❤ ( samo nemoj Jukićki na oci  :Wink:  )
Kate i tebe tu mislim da si vrlo hrabra zena!!
Tako da je to vrlo iscrpljujuce a mnogi misle ma to je sam tako kao. Puno parova se razvede, nadju nove jer je to uzasan pritisak i tako se udalje jedni od drugih.

Sve u svemu sretno svima.

----------


## LaraLana

Ma imam ja jos materijala  :lool:

----------


## Libra

> Koje zemlje dopuštaju samohranim majkama inseminaciju, trenutno?
> Mislim, od zemalja EU. ne bih išla u Makedoniju.
> I da li provjeravaju mentalno zdravlje.


Kako mislis dal provjeravaju mentalno zdravlje? Razgovor s psihologom je obavezan i to je u pravilu to.
Mislim da je svima u interesu da psiholog u nalazu napise da je uredan i da moze proci komisiju.
Zasto ti ovo pisem. Poznam puno parova koji su isli na donacije, bilo to js ili spermatozoida.
Neki su uspjeli neki ne. Neki su se vodili statistikom neki nisu. Neke su kliniki obecavale puno toga a nisu dale svoje obecanje.
Mislim da ne trebas nuzno gledati da je ta klinika u EU.
I u hr se nista nije promjenilo od kad je clanica eu.
Nikakva to garancija nije.

Ovisi sto ti zelis i ocekujes od klinike. Kakvi su ti hormoni i dal si imala vec postupaka. Ovo je sve jako vazno.
Inseminacija ima vrlo mal postotak uspjesnosti. I godine tu igraju veliku ulogu.
Vise treba obratiti pozornost kod kojeg dr ces u postupak i koji je biolog u klinici jer je od velike vaznosti.
Kod ivf postupka se ipak ocekuje vise.
Da ces dobiti embrije koji se mogu i zamrznuti.

----------


## Libra

> Ma imam ja jos materijala


LaraLana kraljice  :Laughing:

----------


## Robertina

Zene samice carice!!!
Eto i mene da se ukljucim. Odradila tri postupka u 15 mj.i konacno trudnoca.
Samo da se osvrnem na ovo da bi se iznenadili i to jako koliko zena samica ima da idu u postupak samo sto ne pisu na forumu.
Ja sam ih upoznala sto iz Hr, Srbije i BiH.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Hahaha ajde ajde Argente ne moras ni ti odmah tako.
> Ko i neki dan tamo na trudnoci ti i zuta sto ismijavate novu forumasicu.....nije bas lijepo.


Nemoj.  :Rolling Eyes:  Ženska je trol. Prst mi poleti. Što ću.

----------


## Eva81

Vidim puno lijepih vijesti

----------


## sara79

> Zene samice carice!!!
> Eto i mene da se ukljucim. Odradila tri postupka u 15 mj.i konacno trudnoca.
> Samo da se osvrnem na ovo da bi se iznenadili i to jako koliko zena samica ima da idu u postupak samo sto ne pisu na forumu.
> Ja sam ih upoznala sto iz Hr, Srbije i BiH.


Cestitam, zelim ti urednu i skolsku trudnocu  :Smile:  
Ma tri su ok. Ja sam ti maratonka vec postala  :Wink:

----------


## sara79

> Nemoj.  Ženska je trol. Prst mi poleti. Što ću.


Niš, samo budi mirna i smirena  :Wink:  
Tako je najbolje  :lool:  Nemoj da se opet za tebe svi zalazemo da te odblokiraju jer pravila foruma trebamo svi postivati.

----------


## LaraLana

Jojjj...dosla i ja u cestitare  :Smile:  
*Robertina* cestitam od srca ❤
*sara79* takodjer i tebi cestitke, svaka cast ❤

----------


## Libra

> Zene samice carice!!!
> Eto i mene da se ukljucim. Odradila tri postupka u 15 mj.i konacno trudnoca.
> Samo da se osvrnem na ovo da bi se iznenadili i to jako koliko zena samica ima da idu u postupak samo sto ne pisu na forumu.
> Ja sam ih upoznala sto iz Hr, Srbije i BiH.


Bravo curo!!!! Ovakve lijepe vijesti se moraju cestitati  :Zaljubljen: 
Sretno dalje i da ti trudnoca bude mirna i uredna.

----------


## Katesplit1

Robertina čestitam!

Ja nisam tražila inseminaciju pa ne znam točno tko ima i koliko košta

----------


## Robertina

Hvala vam svima na cestitkama!
Koliko je meni poznato sve klinike rade inseminaciju samo sto ja ovako kao i Katesplit1 nisam trazila.
U svoja tri postupka sam dobila 13 jajnih stanica i od toga 7 embrija ukupno.

----------


## Port.Coton

Drage sve, ovdje sam se jednom javila i sada se ponovno javljam. Bila sam na inseminaciji prije malo više od pola gdine u Storkklinik u Danskoj, nažalost nije uspjelo. Obzirom da su mi "crvi u guzici" i neda mi se ponavljat "običnu" inseminaciju ne znam koliko puta odlučila sam se ići na malo veće mogućnosti za uspjehom - pa sam krenula s procesom IVF -a kod njih. Cijena je 25000kn za žene do 35 godina (+35.-ta godina) + lijekovi. Moram ih pohvaliti, toliko su to normalni krasni ljudi, a klinika je baš specijalizirana za samohrane i gej mame (ja sam gej pa mi svaki put se srce rastopi koliko ne osjećam niti zc diskriminacije). Uglavnom, sada sam na bemfoli 150, postoji kao strah da se ne prestimuliram - hormoni su mi uravnoteženi, obavila sam i propuhivanje jajovoda i to štima. Prvi ultrazvuk napravljen u 2.danu ciklusa i imam 18 antralnih folikula. Poliklinika Harni mi ovdje rade ultrazvuke, njima šaljem nalaze do trenutka kad trebam otići tamo na postupak. Držite mi fige <3 i ja bi bila mama  :Smile:  Čestitke ovdje svim trudnicama i mamama!!!

----------


## Mojca

Držim fige iz sve snage! 
Sretno!

----------


## LaraLana

Port sretno. Napisi nam malo detalja u vezi postupka.
Sto je tocno u ovoj cijeni od 25 000 kn. Znaci ova cijena plus lijekovi za stimulaciju?

Da nam i ti uskoro javis pozitivan rezultat  :Wink:

----------


## Port.Coton

Hvala žene drage. LanaLana, u cijeni spadaju konzultacije (skajpom) gdje doktor objasni cijeli postupak dosta detaljno, vođenje i praćenje prema nalazima Ultrazvuka u Hrvatskoj (ako trema mijenjati doze pretpostavljam) i na kraju i sam postupak IVF-a. Posebno se plaćaju lijekovi, zamrzavanje (tome se nadam da ću imati materijala za eventualni drugi/treći postupak) i sve pretrage koje sam prije inseminacije već radila. Obzirom da nisam baš vješta u terminologiji još IVF-, nisam sigurna jel dobro objašnjavam  :Smile:  Dobila sam informaciju da kada vidi da su jajašca "spremna" da si dajem injekciju za ovulaciju, putujem odmah za copenhagen, jutro poslije mi rade punkciju, ležim nekoliko sati kod njih i prate me. 3-5 dana čekam (bit ću gore) da se stvari razviju i vraćaju mi jedno oplođeno jajašce, ostalo zamrzavanje. i onda si dajem ove neke vaginalete - čuvare trudnoće.

----------


## LaraLana

Port kako napreduje postupak?
Znaci ova cijena postupka je oko 3400 € a u biti te ne prate oni vec radis uzv u Hr. I svaki uzv placas dodatno 200 ili 300 kn.
Meni je npr.to bilo u cijeni ivf postupka.

A dal ti je u ovih 25 000 kn uracunati npr. Assisted hatching, EmbryoGen ili EmbryoGlue??
Zamrzavanja preostalih embrija, koliko to dodje?

----------


## Port.Coton

Jucer sam imala punkciju i dobiveno je 8 jajnih stanica. Bilo je pod anestezijom lokalnom, dobila i morfij. Jedna se jajna stanica dobro sakrila na nezgodno mjesto pa sad osjecam desni jajnik dobro. Zene su bile krasne, imala svoju tetu medicinsku koja me drzala za ruku svo vrijeme. U cetvrtak ako dođe do oplodnje ce ici prijenos. Lana, ultrazvuci jesu u cijeni, no da budem jos dva tjedna prije u danskoj bi bankrotirala. Jeftinije mi platit 3 ult 600kn kod harnice. A za ove stvari sto pitas pojma ti nemam,  valjda nije ako mi nisu rekli. A zamrzavanje je 6000kn na razdoblje od 5god.

----------


## Port.Coton

Drage, danas sam zvala kliniku da mi kažu kakva je situacija s jajnim stanicama. kažu da 6 komada od 8 i dalje napreduju :Smile: 
Nadam se da bude barem jedna blastocista, ako ne i koja više da ju zamrznem  :Smile: 
Držte fige!

----------


## LaraLana

Bit ce!!!!
Drzim fige na najjace  :Smile:  
Javi se svakako!!!

----------


## LaraLana

Port jesi se vratila u Hr.?
Kako je prosao transfer?

----------


## Port.Coton

Draga Lana, transfer prosao ok i imam jednu blasticu zamrznutu. Sutra radim betu no malo jucer brljavila i danas krenula krv:/ pa evo razocarenja i tuge. Ali za svaki slucaj uzmem crinone veceras i ujutro dok ne dobijem rezultate bete.

----------


## Alice138

Poštovana, suradnik sam priloga Zdravlje u 24 sata i radim temu o samohranim majkama koje su odlučile imati djecu bez partnera te prošle postupak umjetne oplodnje... Ako među vama ima neka žena s tim iskustvom i voljna je podijeliti svoju priču molim da mi pošalje poruku na alice.jurak@gmail.com Hvala!

----------


## Inesz

Alice138, bi li pročitala ovo?

----------


## Aurora2020

Bok svima, prvi put ovdje i prvi put na forumu opcenito. Dakle, kao u velika vecina ovdje, zelim bebaca/bebacicu, osjecam se spremnom, nemam partnera i imat cu 38 vrlo brzo. Vidim da ipak imam mogucnost ostvariti svoju zelju  :Smile: ! Dosta ste me digle iz bad-a jer sam mislila da nije moguce. Razmisljam o Makedoniji ili Spanjolskoj kao opcijama, ali doslovno nemam pojma od kud da krenem. Koliko je kod vas trajalo od odluke do konacnog puta? Dali je potrebno prije samog postupka dolaziti na neke konzultacije? Pretpostavljam da mi je pametnije s obzirom na godine da odmah idem na IVF.... Osjecam se kao da sam pala s Marsa i nemam pojma od kud bi krenula.. Citat cu sve postove ( nema previse stranica); trebam staviti na papir i sve troskove kako bi dobila dojam o cijeni.. Ako se nekome da, neka mi napise neke korake od kud da krenem; pretpostavljam od svog ginekologa i mailova prema bolnicama  :Smile: ! Dali netko ima iskustva sa klinikama u spanjolskoj? Za Sikstinu sam vidjela da ima  :Smile: ! Unaprijed hvala svima

----------


## Inesz

Žene,
ima li novih iskustava u vezi postupaka IVF-a za samice ili žene u istospolnom partnerstvu?

----------


## puljanka

> Žene,
> ima li novih iskustava u vezi postupaka IVF-a za samice ili žene u istospolnom partnerstvu?


Ne znam kako je u Hrvatskoj, ali ja savijetujem https://ivi.es/clinicas/madrid/?utm_...clinica-madrid iz vlastitog iskustva.
Uredujem, zaboravila sam reci ja sam samica, 3 pokusaja jedan uspijesan.

----------


## LaraLana

> Opet odgodila za 9 mi. iz privatnih razloga.


Puljanka nisam znala da ti je uspjelo u Madridu i da si uopce isla jer si pisala da nisi bas zadovoljna pa si i Cipar kontaktirala nakon neuspjeha u Madridu......
Koliko malena vec ima?

----------


## puljanka

> Puljanka nisam znala da ti je uspjelo u Madridu i da si uopce isla jer si pisala da nisi bas zadovoljna pa si i Cipar kontaktirala nakon neuspjeha u Madridu......
> Koliko malena vec ima?


Dosta se sve iskompliciralo pa nisam bila spremna pisati o tome,sada kada je vrijeme proslo uspijela sam prihvatiti cinjenicu, jer sam imala dosta griznji savijeti,  trudnoca nije vodena, dijete prijevremeno rodeno, ali prvo zdravo a onda su krenuli razni problemi. Imala sam 7 embrijona, prvi transfer u 12 mj 2014, s 2 embriona neuspijesno, 2 transfer 10 mjesec 2015, 2 embriona 1 dijete rodeno, trudnoca cudna, teska i jednostavno puno toga je tamo proslo, zapravo test je bio negativan u 3 navrata, nisam pojma imala da sam trudna, saznala sam skoro pred sam porod,  dijete rodeno u 26 tijednu, ali kao zdravo dijete. Par tijedana pred porod ja sam se spremala na ponovni pokusaj, pa sam kod ginekologa otkrila da sam ja vec debelo trudna, nis se vidjelo nije... Ostao jos jedan embrion pa sam otisla i po njega u1 mjesecu  2017 god. ali nije uspijelo, 2 embriona su sama po sebi umrla. Razmisljala sam i o Cipru, Ukrajini i o drugim mjestima, razmisljala sam i o tome da sve ponovim, pa da moje dijete ima brata ili seku, ali tesko je. Imam vec skoro 40 godina, dijete s razlicitim dijagnozama itd. Ipak problem je bio u meni. Valjda sam trebala provijeriti jos koji puta za tu trudnocu, jos koji test. Jer puno sam radila, 1000 prekovremenih, nikakve kontrole, nisam pazila ni na prehranu.... ali sta je tu je.. Imam dijete za koje bih sada zivot dala. Moja mala crtica... tako se vidijela na prvoj slici... onoj koju sam nakon dolazka u Hrvatsku zanemarila, a ona se izborila....

----------


## puljanka

Dijete je rodeno u 36 tijednu ne u 26...

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

Hmm, Puljanka žao mi je. A beta se nije vadila? Na prehranu je uvijek dobro paziti, ne samo u trudnoći, nego i u pripremi na nju, u postupcima. Ali šta je tu je, sad treba rešavati ono što se može rešiti. Nekad nam jednostavno Bog da neke izazove i to treba prihvatiti i nešto iz toga naučiti. Sada zbog Corone nema nikakvih postupaka van Hrvatske.

----------


## tired-m

Nova sam na forumu. Moja priča ide tako da imam partnera koji ne želi djecu. Imam 31 godinu i silno želim dijete. S partnerom sam pred prekidom zbog toga i sigurna sam da nakon toga ostajem sama. Nemam volje ni želje ulaziti u nešto novo i tražiti onog pravog. 

Situirana sam, imam bezuvjetnu podršku obitelji, pomirena sam sa svojom situacijom i sve više mislim da je oplodnja doniranom spremom pravi put za mene.

Počela sam istraživati kako i gdje to mogu odraditi. Naginjem na Češku čisto zbog učestalih direktnih letova. Redovno idem na ginekološke preglede i zasad je sve u redu. Dogovorila sam za dva tjedna ginekološki pregled na kojem planiram tražiti da mi se odrade svi potrebni testovi za ovakvu vrstu oplodnje. 

Zanima me koje sve pretrage moram odraditi prije nego se upustim u cijeli proces?
S obizirom da je vjerojatno sve u redu s mojim reproduktivnim organima kolike su šanse da mi oplodnja uspije iz prve?
Koliko cijeli proces traje i kako uopće ide?
Koliko sve to košta?

Neka želja je da to kroz idućih godinu dana realiziram, sada to dosta ovisi o epidemiološkom stanju.

Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima.

----------


## Inesz

tired-m, dobro došla na forum.
na brzinu - u Češkoj propisima nije dozvoljen IVF za žene samice.
klinike traže dolazak žene s partnerom.

za pretrage za ženu prije postupka možeš pogledati teme na forumu, dosta se o tome piše.

----------


## Rikku

> Nova sam na forumu. Moja priča ide tako da imam partnera koji ne želi djecu. Imam 31 godinu i silno želim dijete. S partnerom sam pred prekidom zbog toga i sigurna sam da nakon toga ostajem sama. Nemam volje ni želje ulaziti u nešto novo i tražiti onog pravog. 
> 
> Situirana sam, imam bezuvjetnu podršku obitelji, pomirena sam sa svojom situacijom i sve više mislim da je oplodnja doniranom spremom pravi put za mene.
> 
> Počela sam istraživati kako i gdje to mogu odraditi. Naginjem na Češku čisto zbog učestalih direktnih letova. Redovno idem na ginekološke preglede i zasad je sve u redu. Dogovorila sam za dva tjedna ginekološki pregled na kojem planiram tražiti da mi se odrade svi potrebni testovi za ovakvu vrstu oplodnje. 
> 
> Zanima me koje sve pretrage moram odraditi prije nego se upustim u cijeli proces?
> S obizirom da je vjerojatno sve u redu s mojim reproduktivnim organima kolike su šanse da mi oplodnja uspije iz prve?
> Koliko cijeli proces traje i kako uopće ide?
> ...


Da, u Češkoj ne možeš ako si samica. Preporučujem Makedoniju jer oni provjereno rade sa ženama bez partnera, imaš izravni let do tamo i cijena postupka ovisi o tome hoće li te stimulirati ili ne. Sa stimulacijom je oko 6500 eura. Ja trenutno prolazim kroz sve to, jako su svi ljubazni i kako je rekla tamo žena na šalteru: Ništa ne brini, dr. Lazarevski je već napravio 1000 dece. Tamo im se samo javiš na mail i oni te dalje vode, dođeš na jedan dan potpisati dokumente i izabrati donora i onda za cca mjesec i pol-dva dolaziš na oplodnju, vrlo jednostavno.

----------


## Apadov10

Pozdrav  :Smile:  iščitavala sam mjesecima ovu temu i temu IVF za samice - žene bez partnera u traženju klinike za oplodnju doniranom spermom nakon što sam se odlučila da je to pravi potez za mene (32 godine, totalno nezainteresirana za veze, a želja imati dijete) i evo me da javim svoje iskustvo (mjesecima se telim da sjednem i istipkam)  :Smile:  Negdje sam na ovim silnim forumima naletjela na kliniku u koju sam na kraju i otišla i, hvala Bogu, uspješno ostala trudna i rodila prije 6 mjeseci. 
Taman sam ispunjavala za Duginu obitelj o svom iskustvu pa se sjetih da bih mogla i ovdje zalijepiti, ako će ikom pomoći.
Klinika: 
Država: Cipar (točnije TR Sjeverni Cipar)
Cijena + metoda : 3500 EUR cijeli postupak + cca 1000 eura lijekovi/hormoni(nabavljeni tamo jer su jeftiniji nego kod nas) + 1500 eura zamrzavanje oplođenih embrija na 3 godine; postupak - IVF
Moja iskustva: Odmah na upit o IVF za žene samice dobije se vrlo detaljan mail sa svim cijenama i potrebnim pretragama, kao i organizaciji smještaja. Pitaju nalaze AMH i TSH da bi izračunali kolika je šansa uspješnog postupka i napravili protokol lijekova. Nude dvije opcije, da se dođe na otprilike dva tjedna i da se sve odradi tamo (one silne hormonske injekcije se onda odrađuju u klinici ili med.sestra dolazi u hotel dati, ako netko nije baš ljubitelj davanja injekcija sam sebi + 2 folikulometrije) ili da se hormonska stimulacija i folikulometrije odrade u svojoj zemlji, a u kliniku se dođe samo na zadnju folikulometriju, vađenje jajašaca i transfer, tad se bude oko tjedan dana. Oni imaju dogovor s nekoliko hotela pa se dobije po jeftinijoj cijeni smještaj te imaju svog vozača koji pacijentice dovodi i odvodi na relaciji hotel-klinika. Prije postupka treba imati nalaze (ne starije od 6 mjeseci) KKS, LH, Hba1c,AST, ALT, urea,prolaktin,glukoza, test na infektivne bolesti (hepatitisi, sifilis, hiv i to), papa test (ne stariji od 3 godine) i vaginalni uzv maternice da se vidi da je bez polipa/fibroida… Ja sam to većinom sve u Hrvatskoj odradila. Kad se odrade ti nalazi, sam postupak je bez previše komplikacija, ne treba se naručivati, onaj mjesec kad se odlučiš za postupak javiš prvi dan posljednje menstruacije da dobiješ protokol po danima i dolaziš za 10 dana na postupak. Po dolasku naprave zadnju folikulometriju da vide stanje nakon stimulacije, korigiraju eventualno zadnju hormonsku terapiju, dobiješ uputu kad uzeti štopericu i dva dana poslije se dolazi na vađenje jajašaca, koje se radi pod kratkom općom anestezijom (tzv.twilight anestezija), uspava se na 15 minuta. Što se tiče donirane sperme, nabavljaju je iz Danske, nude 3 donora po željenim fizičkim karakteristikama, iste krvne grupe kao i majka. Donori su kompletno anonimni i sve što se o njima zna je boja kose, očiju, visina, težina i krvna grupa. Po vađenju jajašaca, oplođuju se i transfer oplođenih stanica vrše 5 dana nakon oplodnje. Ja sam praktički bila samo 3 puta u klinici (folikulometrija-vađenje jajašaca-transfer). Većinu toga sam rješavala putem maila. Klinika ima osobu zaduženu za međunarodne pacijente, Andri, koja je uvijek dostupna na whatsappu i može je se pitati sve što vas zanima. Ona i prati na postupku, mene je držala za ruku na transferu i objašnjavala mi što se događa i bodrila. Jako susretljivi svi, a kako su na turskoj strani, doktori su uglavnom Turčini, nisu baš od engleskog, sve mi je prevodila Andri. Svidjelo mi se što ne kompliciraju i ne otežu. Lijekovi se svi mogu nabaviti kod njih jer su dosta povoljniji nego kod nas, a i kod njih ne treba recept za neke lijekove. 
Posebne napomene: Nisu previše opterećeni papirima i nalazima, tj.ja sam sve skoro odradila bez da sam dobila neke posebne nalaze od njih. Treba ih napomenuti da vam treba službena dokumentacija jer oni te oplodnje rade rutinski. 


Uglavnom, hvala, žene, iako nisam tipkala, stalno sam vas iščitavala i dosta ste mi pomogle na putu da postanem mama svom malom čudu  :Heart:

----------


## Philidor

Pozdrav! Novi sam ovdje. Imam 37 godina. Zdrav sam. Ne pušač, antialkoholičar, sportski aktivan, nemam nikakvih nasljednih genskih rizika u obitelji. Želio bi biti donor sperme. Želio bi znati da li u Hrvatskoj postoji legalna banka sperme, ili negdje drugdje, za darovanje. Važno mi je samo da je primateljica zdrava, da kod nje ne postoji povećan rizik za razvoj specifične nasljedne genske bolesti u obitelji, i egzistencijalno sigurna - da dijete ne odrasta u siromaštvu.
Darovao bi anonimno spermu.

----------


## Inesz

Philidor, u Hrvatskoj se ne obavljaju donacije spolnih stanica.

Kad bi se obavljale donacije spolnih stanica one bi prema važećem Zakonu o medicinski pomognutoj oplodni bile neanonimne. 
Neanonimna donacija znači da osoba začeta doniranom jajnom stanicom ili spermijem kad napuni 18 godina ima pravo znati identitet darovateljice/darovatelja. Darovatelji spolnih stanica nemaju nikakve roditeljsko-pravne obveze i dužnosti prema osobi koja rođena nakon donacije.

Kad bi se odvijale donacije spolnih stanica donori i donorice ni na koji način ne bi mogli utjecati na to koja osoba ili koji par će dobiti darovanu spolnu stanicu niti bi išta mogli uvjetovati u tom procesu.

Dakle, banka spolnih stanica NE postoji, osobe i parovi koji trebaju spolne stanice radi ostvarenja trudnoće na postupke idu u inozemstvo.

----------


## Dani881

Dobro vece svima.Prvi put pisem ovdje iako vec neko vrijeme pratim temu.Imam 41.u god(single)i odlucila sam da pokusam s IVF-om da postanem mama.U kontaktu sam s nekoliko klinika ali sad zasad mi se najvise svidio razgovor s Aagaard Skejby klinikom u Danskoj.Medjutim,citajucu ovdje komentare nisam naisla da je ijedna od vas bila na ovakvoj stimulaciji kao sto su mi oni poslali u emailu prilicno detaljno:pergoveris 300iu,nakon 6 dana UZV pa uporedo injekcije Fyremadel0.25 i za kraj Ovitrelle.Da li je neka od vas bila na ovoj stimulaciji ili mozda cak u ovoj klinici?Bila bih zahvalna za svaku informaciju i preporuku.Zanimaju me postupcii,cijene tretmana i lijekova..ma sve.Jos nisam donijela konacnu odluku,pa istrazujem sve opcije.Hvala unaprijed i sretno svima.

----------


## sara79

Dani881 pročitaj cijelu temu, nema puno stranica pa ćeš dobiti bolji dojam i puno informacija i odgovora na tvoja pitanja. 
A ima i tema mpo u Makedoniji....sretno! 

P.S. protokol je u redu i Pregoveris se isto već koristi u Hr.
Većinom se ide na prvi uzv nakon 5 ili 6 dana stimulacije i onda se uključuje drugi lijek.
S protokolom je sve ok.

----------


## sara79

Ovotrelle je štoperica i koristi se u 99 posto slučajeva....36 sati prije punkcije.

----------


## MariolaVera

Na koji način se podnosi zahtjev HZZO-u za upućivanje u postupak u inozemstvo?

----------


## LaraLana

> Na koji način se podnosi zahtjev HZZO-u za upućivanje u postupak u inozemstvo?


Mariola odi na temu MPO u Makedoniji pa će ti cure reći kako ide procedura korak po korak.

----------

